# Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey everyone. I've followed the Tisell Marine Diver forum for some time and I bought the Vintage Sub immediately. I figured maybe we could start a thread for this model and take as many awesome pictures as we can to show it off.

Post your best pics and share your stories about your new Vintage Sub.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Good!Do you have a link to purchase?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

davidozo said:


> Good!Do you have a link to purchase?


It's a little unorthodox, but here's the process. You have to email the owner at the email address listed (see below). This is what you get when you email Tisell with your desire to buy a watch:

********* 
Thank you for visiting Tisell.

You can now buy vintage sub 9015.

Tisell Vitage sub Price is US $220 (Free shipping)
CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel, Black matte Ceramic Bezel,
Solid case back, Thickness 12.5mm, Lug 20mm, Lug to Lug 47.5mm, Oyster brushed bracelet, water resistant 200m
Dial: Black matt sunray, Super-Lume C3
Hands: Super-Lume C3
Front glass: Dome Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5 Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour

If you want to buy,
1. Please send me your PayPal account.
2. Then, Will send you an invoice.(Price is US $220 fee shipping)
3. After payment, Please send me your shipping information.
4. After shipped to you, And, Will track number update in your email and your paypal account.

Thank you for your purchase in advance.

Best regards,

TISELL watch co,.
2F, 199 Gamgol-ro,
Sangrok-gu, Ansan-si, Gyeonggi-do
15584, South Korea
+821024691144
E-mail: [email protected]
website: www.tisellkr.com 
**********

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Liked the watch very much. But my issues about "vintages" are the use of solid end links and this kind of "modern" buckles ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dalll said:


> Like the watch very much. But my issues about "vintages" is the use of solid end links and this kind of "modern" buckles !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree completely! I tried to install a vintage Sub bracelet with hollow end links and folded clasp tonight but the problem is the lug pin hole placement.....they are set in a different position that positions the pin to where you cannot use anything other than the stock bracelet (or NATO, which I do not want use)....so I'm kind of stuck at the moment, unless someone else has a solution. I tried three variations that I had...no luck.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the Lume?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How is the Lume?


Nuclear. Better than my SKX.....









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

I have one of this incoming. Hopefully here this week. Wasn't supposed to buy any watches this year but well, oops.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if these can be customized by the factory with either milsub or snowflake hour hand? And/or milsub or 1950s bezel without dashes for the first 15 minutes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I had it before I sold it. This is the only pic I took. Nothing wrong with it just the timing wasn't right exceeded watch quota. Finishing and quality is good. Wears larger than Oris 65 40mm eventhough same size which is good. I don't like the watch box though haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Does anyone know if these can be customized by the factory with either milsub or snowflake hour hand? And/or milsub or 1950s bezel without dashes for the first 15 minutes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not from the factory but it uses a Miyota 9-series movement so any hands that fit will work. Have to measure the bezel insert to answer that but I'm sure they can be had somewhere.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going to have a folded clasp installed this week. I have a Rolex one laying around in my parts bin that will fit perfectly (plus it's a well-made one). To me this will definitely make it more vintage looking. Kind of don't want the Rolex crown on it, but no one will really see it unless I show it to them. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> It's a little unorthodox, but here's the process. You have to email the owner at the email address listed (see below). This is what you get when you email Tisell with your desire to buy a watch:
> 
> *********
> Thank you for visiting Tisell.
> ...


With regard to number 1., above:
Does this mean give him my Paypal e-mail address?
Thanks!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> With regard to number 1., above:
> Does this mean give him my Paypal e-mail address?
> Thanks!


Yes. Email him first to let him know what you want. If it is in stock he replies with that message or another one stating so. Then when he asks for your PayPal info, give him the PayPal email and he submits a request directly to you. Very easy.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes. Email him first to let him know what you want. If it is in stock he replies with that message or another one stating so. Then when he asks for your PayPal info, give him the PayPal email and he submits a request directly to you. Very easy.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks for the info., and rapid response! Does he have them with date, also, and can he provide one without the dreaded cyclops magnifier?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> Thanks for the info., and rapid response! Does he have them with date, also, and can he provide one without the dreaded cyclops magnifier?


No problem 

He has many configurations, but they may be sold out at the moment. He does have a long waiting list and does notify you when they're back in stock. All of that will show up in your email. Just tell him what you want and he will tell you what's in stock, out of stock, and when available.

All Sub watches are $220 shipped globally.

Models come with date/no date - cyclops or no - take your pick. Also black, green sunburst, blue, available in the Marine Diver model. The Vintage Sub is one version only.

In case you haven't seen this thread yet, here's where all the juicy details are with the other models.

All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=2812338&share_type=t

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> No problem
> 
> He has many configurations, but they may be sold out at the moment. He does have a long waiting list and does notify you when they're back in stock. All of that will show up in your email. Just tell him what you want and he will tell you what's in stock, out of stock, and when available.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional detail, and information!


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Arrived today. Misplaced the screwdriver I need to size the bracelet so I put on a two piece perlon strap for the moment.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Siskiyoublues said:


> Arrived today. Misplaced the screwdriver I need to size the bracelet so I put on a two piece perlon strap for the moment.
> View attachment 12380049


Whoa! What an AWESOME picture!!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

how long is the wait ?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mike70sk said:


> how long is the wait ?


Mr Oh at Tisell said around late September is when he plans to have more stock. Word to the wise....get on the waiting list. If not, these will sell out fast and you'll wait longer. Email him. His email is in a post in this thread with the details how to do so.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry bro, no story, just one of my better pics of my Submersible. 








Excuse me for the dust specks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry bro, no story, just one of my better pics of my Submersible.
> View attachment 12381501
> 
> 
> Excuse me for the dust specks.


Great pic!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice looking watch. Enjoy


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I know it's a Rolex folded clasp, no grief please, but I had it laying around and it fit. Totally changes the look and feel and fits the watch so much better than the Glidelock clasp did. This should be the clasp type for the Vintage Sub.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm guilty of liking the "glidelock" clasp. It's not like the sub has vintage dimensions, just style cues. 
The bracelet in general is higher quality then I expected it to be. 
Also surprised at how good the lume is. 
Overall initial impressions are really positive.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Siskiyoublues said:


> I'm guilty of liking the "glidelock" clasp. It's not like the sub has vintage dimensions, just style cues.
> The bracelet in general is higher quality then I expected it to be.
> Also surprised at how good the lume is.
> Overall initial impressions are really positive.


The lume is outrageous - better than my Seiko SKX's. And yes, the watch isn't vintage in the case design, but the term vintage would be served better with a more vintage clasp. I'm happy you like the Glidelock. I would prefer it on the regular Marine Diver for sure. To me this one deserves the folded clasp.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

More pics









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice,
Only quible is the lack of applied indicies as on the marine diver.. Shame the Marine diver does not have the domed sapphire though.
Chris


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Nice,
> Only quible is the lack of applied indicies as on the marine diver.. Shame the Marine diver does not have the domed sapphire though.
> Chris


I see what you mean. With the Marine Diver being more of the dressy variant, I like the indices on this one so it stands on its own two feet. The domed sapphire on this watch is literally perfect. I had three different Steinhart OVM's and I thought that was the perfect sapphire, but this eclipses it.

I'm blown away at the value provided for $220....so much so that I will have more Tisell watches. Next for me will be a black date, black no date, then Hulk no date (in that order).

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> ... The domed sapphire on this watch is literally perfect. I had three different Steinhart OVM's and I thought that was the perfect sapphire, but this eclipses it.
> 
> I'm blown away at the value provided for $220....so much so that I will have more Tisell watches. Next for me will be a black date, black no date, then Hulk no date (in that order).
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yup, the shape of this domed crystal is probably one of the nicesst I had handled for a driver watch. This is one of the main reasons why I ordered my 2nd Submersible, all within the 24 hrs of wearing my 1st, lol.

And bro, seems like you're addicted to Tisell watches now. I know I am, 5 in total now, lol. ;-)


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Another new owner here. I was initially on the wait list for a black no date Marine Diver but I am now pretty happy with the Submersible.

My only 2 photos so far.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ak_angel said:


> Another new owner here. I was initially on the wait list for a black no date Marine Diver but I am now pretty happy with the Submersible.
> 
> My only 2 photos so far.
> 
> ...


Nice - welcome to the family

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Soooooo.....first issue and maybe it's exclusive to mine. I adjusted the time today to set it with the atomic clock and truly test its accuracy....well, when I set the time and tried to screw the crown back in it felt odd.....and then the gasket popped off....ripped.......is that even normal? I was able to screw it in, but maybe it's mine.....the crown doesn't feel clean when it screws in...does anyone else have what feels like a difficult crown engagement process?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Mr Oh at Tisell said around late September is when he plans to have more stock. Word to the wise....get on the waiting list. If not, these will sell out fast and you'll wait longer. Email him. His email is in a post in this thread with the details how to do so.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I got got on the waiting list for a vintage sub. As you note, Mr. Oh says late September for the next lot. In the meantime I'll enjoy my two Borealis Sea Storms, that are in the mail now!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

. ^^ good that they are sold out. So I don't have to buy one


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well the replacement o-ring couldn't be easier. Tisell emailed me and will be sending me one and made a video and put it on YouTube. No need to disassemble the watch either.






Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Well the replacement o-ring couldn't be easier. Tisell emailed me and will be sending me one and made a video and put it on YouTube. No need to disassemble the watch either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was super easy. The o-ring seems very elastic.

Just fyi, my Sub v1 & v2 didn't have any o-ring at the crown screw thread area. So I was delighted that it came with my Submersibles.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, that was super easy. The o-ring seems very elastic.
> 
> Just fyi, my Sub v1 & v2 didn't have any o-ring at the crown screw thread area. So I was delighted that it came with my Submersibles.


Whoa so how did that affect water resistance? I asked and he stated in my case washing hands is fine but avoid water otherwise. To me this o-ring seems more cosmetic in regards to water resistance.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Whoa so how did that affect water resistance? I asked and he stated in my case washing hands is fine but avoid water otherwise. To me this o-ring seems more cosmetic in regards to water resistance.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


The Rolex first introduce their Triplock system in 1970 (also known as triple lock crown) , something like the pic below.







The 1st seal is underneath the crown area, commonly used on most diver. The 2nd seal is at the crown stem area, commomly used in watches without screw-on crown (or known as push-pull crown). The 3rd seal is on the crown screw thread area, similar to the one we see on our Submersible now.

So if Tisell says to avoid water, maybe there is no 1st and 2nd seals in our Submersible? :think:


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The Rolex first introduce their Triplock system in 1970 (also known as triple lock crown) , something like the pic below.
> View attachment 12385589
> 
> The 1st seal is underneath the crown area, commonly used on most diver. The 2nd seal is at the crown stem area, commomly used in watches without screw-on crown (or known as push-pull crown). The 3rd seal is on the crown screw thread area, similar to the one we see on our Submersible now.
> ...


Does that mean it's not 200m WR as per claim?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The Rolex first introduce their Triplock system in 1970 (also known as triple lock crown) , something like the pic below.
> View attachment 12385589
> 
> The 1st seal is underneath the crown area, commonly used on most diver. The 2nd seal is at the crown stem area, commomly used in watches without screw-on crown (or known as push-pull crown). The 3rd seal is on the crown screw thread area, similar to the one we see on our Submersible now.
> ...


I would agree that there is only one o-ring on these Tisell watches. I'll see if they hide me more details on that.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

petalz said:


> Does that mean it's not 200m WR as per claim?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great question. I'll try to confirm.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> Does that mean it's not 200m WR as per claim?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably with just one seal intact, it will be able to go 50 m - 100 m. With 2 or more seals intact, 100 - 200 m should be fine too.

Anyway, I will never be able to swim pass 3 m depth without any diving equipments. I do swim, but just not dive. :-d


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Just off topic abit. Does anyone of you have the gmt version? How is it? Is it the same case and bracelet? 
I'm tempted to get into their waiting list for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm no expert, but from my understanding, depth rating has little to do with how many o rings are on the crown system. Depth rating has to do with case thickness/design. I mean obviously, you'd need a proper seal on the crown to achieve water resistance but the actual ability to withstand pressure in the depths of the sea has more to do with the case.









Not my pic.


----------



## Sergi_c05 (Dec 31, 2009)

One forum member went beyond and had his Tisell sub tested at 30 ATM, successfully: All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread - Page 165

It seems Tisell claims the Marine Diver is tested at 20 ATM by the factory: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/water-resistance-tisell-marine-diver-3678050.html

It should not be different with the new vintage sub.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sergi_c05 said:


> One forum member went beyond and had his Tisell sub tested at 30 ATM, successfully: All things Tisell Sub / marine dive thread - Page 165
> 
> It seems Tisell claims the Marine Diver is tested at 20 ATM by the factory: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/water-resistance-tisell-marine-diver-3678050.html
> 
> It should not be different with the new vintage sub.


Direct from Tisell.....









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Direct from Tisell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. |>

But I still don't understand what "one of them is a problem" means.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

One of them is a problem. Hahaha! Fix it??


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great. |>
> 
> But I still don't understand what "one of them is a problem" means.


The one I broke. They published a video on their YouTube channel, but its now pulled. It's the o-ring that's visible on the crown when you pull it out. It can get pinched like mine did and snap. Not common but you also don't have to remove the stem to replace it. Simply slide it over the crown and you're done. Takes seconds.
 








Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

David, the O'ring located at the back of the crown tube has for main purpose to protect the thread from dirt/sand particles rather than a water barrier.

The four digit Rolex Submariner with a 700/702 "triplock" crown did not have this feature which was implemented in the mid 1980 as the 703 crown design.

The most important seal is the gasket located inside the crown head, acting by compression when the crown is threaded on the tube, the O'ring located inside the tube and acting on the stem by fricition is a secondary barrier.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kelt said:


> David, the O'ring located at the back of the crown tube has for main purpose to protect the thread from dirt/sand particles rather than a water barrier.
> 
> The four digit Rolex Submariner with a 700/702 "triplock" crown did not have this feature which was implemented in the mid 1980 as the 703 crown design.
> 
> The most important seal is the gasket located inside the crown head, acting by compression when the crown is threaded on the tube, the O'ring located inside the tube and acting on the stem by fricition is a secondary barrier.


Which one is that on this image?









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

- 1 Main water barrier effective only when compressed by the crown fully screwed on.

- 2 Secondary water barrier.

- 3 Thread protector

There is one gasket not represented in your drawing, the crown tube is usually threaded in the case with a gasket in between as water barrier.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kelt said:


> - 1 Main water barrier effective only when compressed by the crown fully screwed on.
> 
> - 2 Secondary water barrier.
> 
> ...


This is direct from Tisell.








That's the gasket that broke on mine that they're sending to me to replace.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How long does their shipping take? What do they use? Any issue with taxes?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How long does their shipping take? What do they use? Any issue with taxes?


I had about a week and change in shipping and no extra taxes.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry your having problems. So far so good over here. Mine has taken over since it showed up. Mostly on the bracelet but variety is good. This brown nato is so broken in and comfortable it seems to stick around longer then most of the watches it's been put on. It was 110 degrees on my porch today and the bracelet was just too sticky for me.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry for the dust in both shots.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Siskiyoublues said:


> Sorry for the dust in both shots.
> View attachment 12393677


Great pics!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Twins Submersible :-d


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice!
I wonder how many were initially made. It doesn't seem like they were available for too long.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Twins Submersible :-d
> View attachment 12393917


Damn that makes me regret my decision in selling it. Gonna pick up the gmt when the stocks are ready

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Twins Submersible :-d
> View attachment 12393917


I still can't believe you got two, my man.......what are you going to do with a duplicate? LOL!!!


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got curious what the hype is all about and bought a Submersible. Sorry to be a dissenting voice - I am just not feeling the love shared by so many here. The Marine Diver is a lot more visually interesting in my opinion. The red "Submersible" needs to be bold and the bottom of the dial would look a lot more balanced with four lines of text. Also not sure I dig the domed crystal - the optical distortion of the dial towards the edge of the crystal is distracting in my opinion. Perhaps these are the highly desired design features for vintage red sub lovers but they don't do anything for me. Don't understand why the ceramic insert is brushed either, if this is to simulate the aged aluminium insert of the vintage sub then it doesn't really achieve that. 

Still a great value for the money, much like any Tisell sub homage, but I am happier with my green and blue faced Marine Divers. Looking forward to testing the lume tonight but regardless, I'll probably be passing on this watch to whoever will appreciate it more.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I still can't believe you got two, my man.......what are you going to do with a duplicate? LOL!!!


Maybe mod one of it? I do have a few 8926OB too, you know. 

Here is another pic. :-d








Beautiful, isn't it? (At least to me)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Got curious what the hype is all about and bought a Submersible. Sorry to be a dissenting voice - I am just not feeling the love shared by so many here. The Marine Diver is a lot more visually interesting in my opinion. The red "Submersible" needs to be bold and the bottom of the dial would look a lot more balanced with four lines of text. Also not sure I dig the domed crystal - the optical distortion of the dial towards the edge of the crystal is distracting in my opinion. Perhaps these are the highly desired design features for vintage red sub lovers but they don't do anything for me. Don't understand why the ceramic insert is brushed either, if this is to simulate the aged aluminium insert of the vintage sub then it doesn't really achieve that.
> 
> Still a great value for the money, much like any Tisell sub homage, but I am happier with my green and blue faced Marine Divers. Looking forward to testing the lume tonight but regardless, I'll probably be passing on this watch to whoever will appreciate it more.


No worries bro. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Anyway, I love my green Hulk too. 








Also my Kermit too ... :-d


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't follow Tisell but are they making a Gmt submersible? Any idea what movement will be used? Price? And is the Lume on the submersible better than the marine diver? I read the marine diver wasn't great



petalz said:


> Damn that makes me regret my decision in selling it. Gonna pick up the gmt when the stocks are ready
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I don't follow Tisell but are they making a Gmt submersible? Any idea what movement will be used? Price? And is the Lume on the submersible better than the marine diver? I read the marine diver wasn't great


Not really a submersible more like marine diver meaning with cyclops and flat crystal. Currently on waiting list.

From Tisell:

TISELL GMT Super-Lume BGW9-Price is US $200(Free shipping)
CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel,
Ceramic Bezel, Solid case back, Thickness 13.5mm, Lug 20mm,water resistant 200m, Oyster brushed bracelet
Dial: Super-Luminova BGW9
Hands: Super-Luminova BGW9
Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: PTS 6460 GMT Movement(Clon ETA2836 GMT Version) 28,800bph


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> Not really a submersible more like marine diver meaning with cyclops and flat crystal. Currently on waiting list.
> 
> From Tisell:
> 
> ...


Wow, the batman is calling out for me.

Must resist... :-d


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes me too on the batman. Resisting it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

petalz said:


> Yes me too on the batman. Resisting it...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes it a lot easier to resist when it comes in at 40mm.... now if he offered this in a 44mm...... I'd be in serious trouble!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

petalz said:


> Not really a submersible more like marine diver meaning with cyclops and flat crystal. Currently on waiting list.
> 
> From Tisell:
> 
> ...


Is this now an expensive Parnis?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is this now an expensive Parnis?


Lol, thanks bro, for reminding me. On Parnis website now ... :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, thanks bro, for reminding me. On Parnis website now ... :-d


Don't get me wrong, the Tisell is a great watch and especially with the Miyota 9015 was a bargain, but the GMT looks to have a clone ETA movement and that's basically the same as the Parnis but more expensive. Whether the quality is any better I can't comment. Tisell is a better name that's for sure.......

.......you're welcome for the reminder BTW!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Tisell is a great watch and especially with the Miyota 9015 was a bargain, but the GMT looks to have a clone ETA movement and that's basically the same as the Parnis but more expensive. Whether the quality is any better I can't comment. Tisell is a better name that's for sure.......
> 
> .......you're welcome for the reminder BTW!


Two words: Water Resistance

Parnis can't touch Tisell in that category.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Two words: Water Resistance
> 
> Parnis can't touch Tisell in that category.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


A good reminder too.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ what about the Lume between marine diver and submersible? I had a parnis Gmt before quality is what you expect for the price. Paint was smudged on the bezel. And from what I remember it was a hz or dg movement definitely not high beat at 28k. I might have to look into the Tisell bat man if the Lume is decent. I was saving up for the steinhart Gmt ti but this is less than half the price.......


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Marine Diver (second and third batches, the ones with a Glidelock copy) have the lume on par with Rolex Sub-C, bright, long lasting and otherworldly blue. The Submersible is even brighter due to its C3 lume and the quantity of it, the hands and the markers are more visible throughout the night than the Marine Diver (and the initial glow after fully charged is just ridiculously bright).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 with Yobokies hands and a stock Tisell Vintage Sub - 30 seconds in the sun

You be the judge....









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

In total darkness - which one do you think is better?









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> In total darkness - which one do you think is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without a doubt, the one on the right.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Which variant of the 90XX family of movements power the Submersibles? Is there a date position or not? Would prefer the 90s5 which drops the date wheel and date setting position when pulling the stem. I know tisell has used this variant in his other watches and I'd prefer it on the sub.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fantastic lume shots! Thanks for the comparo against one of our industry standards.

what color is the lume in daylight? Kinda offwhite like the skx or minty or yellowish? C3 can vary in consistency of color across different makers.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Which variant of the 90XX family of movements power the Submersibles? Is there a date position or not? Would prefer the 90s5 which drops the date wheel and date setting position when pulling the stem. I know tisell has used this variant in his other watches and I'd prefer it on the sub.


Two of my Submersibles are 90s5 and my Tisell Kermit Sub is also 90s5.

But I understand that Tisell does not guarantee the next non-date Sub must be also of 90s5. They could also use 9015 too, since both are compatible.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> In total darkness - which one do you think is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my SKX has greater stamina throughout the night than my Marine Diver. Very comparable in the short term though. Loved the blue lume of the Marine Diver however.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> I think my SKX has greater stamina throughout the night than my Marine Diver. Very comparable in the short term though. Loved the blue lume of the Marine Diver however.


My Vintage Sub outperforms all of my SKX's....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Fantastic lume shots! Thanks for the comparo against one of our industry standards.
> 
> what color is the lume in daylight? Kinda offwhite like the skx or minty or yellowish? C3 can vary in consistency of color across different makers.


Hope these help. 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Was the submersible even normally for sale? I looked at his site and I can't find anything on the submersible or Gmt just that a lot of watches are sold or including marine diver


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Was the submersible even normally for sale? I looked at his site and I can't find anything on the submersible or Gmt just that a lot of watches are sold or including marine diver


Not listed on his site...he's relying on the forum folks like us and also emails people who show interest.....they sell out faster than you could imagine!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Got curious what the hype is all about and bought a Submersible. Sorry to be a dissenting voice - I am just not feeling the love shared by so many here. The Marine Diver is a lot more visually interesting in my opinion. The red "Submersible" needs to be bold and the bottom of the dial would look a lot more balanced with four lines of text. Also not sure I dig the domed crystal - the optical distortion of the dial towards the edge of the crystal is distracting in my opinion. Perhaps these are the highly desired design features for vintage red sub lovers but they don't do anything for me. Don't understand why the ceramic insert is brushed either, if this is to simulate the aged aluminium insert of the vintage sub then it doesn't really achieve that.
> 
> Still a great value for the money, much like any Tisell sub homage, but I am happier with my green and blue faced Marine Divers. Looking forward to testing the lume tonight but regardless, I'll probably be passing on this watch to whoever will appreciate it more.


When you're ready to pass it on, you just let me know!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> When you're ready to pass it on, you just let me know!


Sorry to hear that, I absolutely adore mine !

Regarding the brushed bezel insert, I'm just glad it's brushed as the ceramic bezel on the Marine Diver shows finger prints too often. Love that the brushed one doesn't


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Love them both..


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

met1n said:


> View attachment 12408901
> View attachment 12408905
> 
> 
> Love them both..


NICE! I'm excited for my new black date to show up. Ordered it and they said shipping on the 14th. I'll have some brotherhood pics like yours then!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey that's an excellent and honest video review. glad to hear the bracelet has been improved over the marine diver and the lyme appears excellent.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


>


AWESOME video!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

NATO time! 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dec1968, your pics and impressions of this model are the best source of info for these watches. It's dying to be put on a bond NATO.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Dec1968, your pics and impressions of this model are the best source of info for these watches. It's dying to be put on a bond NATO.


WOW!! Thank you so much!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

A little surgery on the Vintage Sub....thoughts?









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks much better

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> A little surgery on the Vintage Sub....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like. More vintage look !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dalll said:


> I like. More vintage look !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's also lighter - wasn't easy to do and I heat-burned the end links (didn't cool them off during the cutting process) but it's close enough for a first try.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Looks much better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dalll said:


> I like. More vintage look !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's now a dead ringer for my favorite classic diver, the 5513.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Agreed. It's now a dead ringer for my favorite classic diver, the 5513.


Wow yeah, didn't even think of that....looks awesome. And that 5513....yes!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

cool watch!!! thanks great review


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


How did you do it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I ordered a Submariner style bracelet and eyeballed how I needed to trim the hollow end link. Used my dremel and just worked on it until it fit. Since the springbar location is higher up and further back than normal, it took a few tries to get it right. Happy with the results.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I ordered a Submariner style bracelet and eyeballed how I needed to trim the hollow end link. Used my dremel and just worked on it until it fit. Since the springbar location is higher up and further back than normal, it took a few tries to get it right. Happy with the results.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Nice one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have I said how much I love this watch? Damn that's some killer lume!!
















Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I wonder how the lume stacks up to this, I do like how it has 9015 but I want a date.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Have I said how much I love this watch? Damn that's some killer lume!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, your pics looks like it's having BGW9 lume although it's C3. But I must say this Submersible is the best lume of all Tisell Sub homage offerings so far.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey! Great idea to start a Tisell vintage sub thread! Count me in! One of the aspects of this watch which I really prefer to the marine dive is the AR coating... Big advantage in my perspective.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

benoize said:


> Hey! Great idea to start a Tisell vintage sub thread! Count me in! One of the aspects of this watch which I really prefer to the marine dive is the AR coating... Big advantage in my perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thnx!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

benoize said:


> Hey! Great idea to start a Tisell vintage sub thread! Count me in! One of the aspects of this watch which I really prefer to the marine dive is the AR coating... Big advantage in my perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wait until September is getting harder. You're not helping! Great pic.


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I wonder how the lume stacks up to this, I do like how it has 9015 but I want a date.
> 
> View attachment 12418265


I had that watch....lume is just as good.....I would say it is even better applied than the Armida.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Siskiyoublues said:


> View attachment 12430491
> 
> View attachment 12430495




Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Siskiyoublues said:


> View attachment 12430491
> 
> View attachment 12430495


Damn, you guys are torturing me with these killer photos.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> Damn, you guys are torturing me with these killer photos.


Here...let me make it worse for you....LOL









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## HuntSp (Apr 13, 2017)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Agreed. It's now a dead ringer for my favorite classic diver, the 5513.


I much prefer the narrower shoulders on either side of the crown, over the new case design Rolex came out with, and Tisell has replicated.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

HuntSp said:


> I much prefer the narrower shoulders on either side of the crown, over the new case design Rolex came out with, and Tisell has replicated.


Their Marine Diver is the primary watch that is a mirror of the Sub C. In order to keep costs down, Tisell uses the same case in the Vintage Sub. Honestly, on wrist, it is hard to tell the additional size. In pictures it is much more pronounced. I'm happy with it and happy it's more of its own creature versus a true clone. It's a beautiful watch.

I agree that the narrow shoulders would have made it much more similar to the older design (and I too like that look very much), this really is a beautiful watch in person. Pictures simply don't do it justice. It is by far the best value watch I have ever owned in any price category.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

My gorgeous vintage sub...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Igor01 said:


> Got curious what the hype is all about and bought a Submersible. Sorry to be a dissenting voice - I am just not feeling the love shared by so many here. The Marine Diver is a lot more visually interesting in my opinion. The red "Submersible" needs to be bold and the bottom of the dial would look a lot more balanced with four lines of text. Also not sure I dig the domed crystal - the optical distortion of the dial towards the edge of the crystal is distracting in my opinion. Perhaps these are the highly desired design features for vintage red sub lovers but they don't do anything for me. Don't understand why the ceramic insert is brushed either, if this is to simulate the aged aluminium insert of the vintage sub then it doesn't really achieve that.
> 
> Still a great value for the money, much like any Tisell sub homage, but I am happier with my green and blue faced Marine Divers. Looking forward to testing the lume tonight but regardless, I'll probably be passing on this watch to whoever will appreciate it more.


Actually, I'm intrigued by it. I love domed crystals and the pictures so far are definitely scratching my itch.

Hmm. I'll have to go to the first page and see about ordering one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Although not ordinarily a fan of Rolex homages, I like the dome and the lume. I have noticed that Mercedes hands have weak lume but this one has strong lume.

I have sent an email to Mr. Oh at Tisell. We'll see if it's a buy or a wait.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Here...let me make it worse for you....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo. The crystal looks amazing.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> Great photo. The crystal looks amazing.


Thanks! I thought for the longest time that it would be difficult to match or compete with the Steinhart domed crystal on the OVM.....this does.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Their Marine Diver is the primary watch that is a mirror of the Sub C. In order to keep costs down, Tisell uses the same case in the Vintage Sub. Honestly, on wrist, it is hard to tell the additional size. In pictures it is much more pronounced. I'm happy with it and happy it's more of its own creature versus a true clone. It's a beautiful watch.
> 
> I agree that the narrow shoulders would have made it much more similar to the older design (and I too like that look very much), this really is a beautiful watch in person. Pictures simply don't do it justice. It is by far the best value watch I have ever owned in any price category.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


My thinking the same with you bro. 100% agree with you on the best value part.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks! I thought for the longest time that it would be difficult to match or compete with the Steinhart domed crystal on the OVM.....this does.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Did I indicated, before you got it, that you will love it, didn't I? ;-)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Although not ordinarily a fan of Rolex homages, I like the dome and the lume. I have noticed that Mercedes hands have weak lume but this one has strong lume.
> 
> I have sent an email to Mr. Oh at Tisell. We'll see if it's a buy or a wait.


I inquired with him acouple days ago, he said: "Vintage sub will probably be back within september.US $22o(free shipping)"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Was the price always $220? And will there be different versions date? GMT? Sorry but I find Tisell threads to be very hard to follow as there isn't even an official website page. I don't need another watch but Dec1968 and all his pics makes me want one. I can't say no to domed crystal + versatile styling and size that I can daily wear.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Did I indicated, before you got it, that you will love it, didn't I? ;-)


Yes and you were totally right 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks! I thought for the longest time that it would be difficult to match or compete with the Steinhart domed crystal on the OVM.....this does.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Funny you say that. I have been on the fence about buying an OVM for a very long time. I love the design, especially the sword hands, crystal and bezel. The flat lugs on the OVM are the downer though, as well documented, but my Marine Diver fits like a glove. I don't mind the bezel on the Tisell, but sword hands would be irresistible. I wonder what the cost of sword hands and professional fitment be?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Techme said:


> Funny you say that. I have been on the fence about buying an OVM for a very long time. I love the design, especially the sword hands, crystal and bezel. The flat lugs on the OVM are the downer though, as well documented, but my Marine Diver fits like a glove. I don't mind the bezel on the Tisell, but sword hands would be irresistible. I wonder what the cost of sword hands and professional fitment be?


It's likely Tisell didn't have the MilSub sword hands with C3 lume. If you can source for those hands that fit Miyota movements, write to Tisell after you had confirmation of availability of the Submersible in September (or later) for you. Tisell probably will not charge for fitment, if you can ship the hands to him.

However, please do not hold Tisell accountable if the hands you shipped do not fit. You might want to consider shipping a spare set of hands, just in case.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

studiompd said:


> I inquired with him acouple days ago, he said: "Vintage sub will probably be back within september.US $22o(free shipping)"


I got a reply from him overnight saying the same thing -- end of September for in stock. I am on the wait list. But of course there's no guarantee I will get it in that time frame given the strong interest in this. It could be longer depending on the numbers actually made and the wait list numbers.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> Funny you say that. I have been on the fence about buying an OVM for a very long time. I love the design, especially the sword hands, crystal and bezel. The flat lugs on the OVM are the downer though, as well documented, but my Marine Diver fits like a glove. I don't mind the bezel on the Tisell, but sword hands would be irresistible. I wonder what the cost of sword hands and professional fitment be?


I've gotten bashed for complaining about the flat lugs, even started a thread requesting Steinhart to redesign the watch due to that. I've owned THREE OVM's - each time hoping I could get used to the lugs. Can't. This scratches that itch perfectly. Sword hands would be around $30 plus installation.

I say go for it.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Vintage sub by night... Sweeeeet.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

FYI my Vintage Submersible has settled in to around +0.5/seconds per day. Insane accuracy!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> FYI my Vintage Submersible has settled in to around +0.5/seconds per day. Insane accuracy!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Mine is about 10 sec a day fast... But my Marine Dive is also very accurate.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Can't wait for Oh to start filling orders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## met1n (Jul 20, 2017)

EDIT: SOLD TO A FORUM MEMBER.

For the guys in the Netherlands (or Europe):

Mine is for sale for 230 euro's: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1200115959
I paid 220 dollar + customs.


----------



## ccf60 (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got the regular sub with date earlier this month. This watch fits my wrist better than my Steinharts and the lume is miles better than my Squale 1545. Great deal at 220.00. I'd also like to add the vintage when it becomes available.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ could you please post some comparison pics between the 3? I've been itching for the TI Steinhart but I'm scared of the long and flat lugs.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ could you please post some comparison pics between the 3? I've been itching for the TI Steinhart but I'm scared of the long and flat lugs.


Here's some pretty ordinary shots of my Tissel Tulk and my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black. Note I've changed out the stock glass for a domed glass on the Steinhart.

The Steinhart dial is 2mm bigger at 42mm. The Tisell bracelet tapers way more.

The lugs are thicker but shorter on the Tisell.

I have a 7 inch (just over actually) wrist, however it's a very flat wrist, so I can get away with straighter lugs and larger sized watches. I've now drawn the line at 42mm watches as anything smaller just wears "too small" for me.

Hope this helps.





































"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Thank you, Tisell looks thicker but looks like it will wrap around the wrist much better!


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi everybody..I really love these tisell dive style watches..but I have not found a place to see different variants ..is the email to him the only way to have all the options listed?
Thanks


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

airon11 said:


> Hi everybody..I really love these tisell dive style watches..but I have not found a place to see different variants ..is the email to him the only way to have all the options listed?
> Thanks


Yes.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Thank you, Tisell looks thicker but looks like it will wrap around the wrist much better!


The Tisell is actually thinner....doesn't look like it in these pics due to the thinness of the lugs on the Steinhart and the thinness of the middle of the case. Once you factor in the caseback and the crystal, the Tisell is noticeably thinner.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Are the Tisell Submersibles the same case and bezel insert size as the Tisell Marine divers? I have an extra Tisell Marine Diver ceramic insert and I am very tempted to put that on the new Submersible over the brushed look. Does anyone know if it would fit?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fel2718 said:


> Are the Tisell Submersibles the same case and bezel insert size as the Tisell Marine divers? I have an extra Tisell Marine Diver ceramic insert and I am very tempted to put that on the new Submersible over the brushed look. Does anyone know if it would fit?


You have an EXTRA? How did you get that?

To answer your question, it is the exact same bezel and same size insert....so they are interchangeable.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> You have an EXTRA? How did you get that?
> 
> To answer your question, it is the exact same bezel and same size insert....so they are interchangeable.


A member on WUS was selling them! He actually still has a few different colors available for $12. Think I'm going to switched the Brushed out with the ceramic non Brushed .. I'll send pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

send pics to me as well!


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

this is just with it placed over the other one to see how it looks. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fel2718 said:


> this is just with it placed over the other one to see how it looks. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm, need to see it in outdoor lighting. That brushed insert looks awesome with that dial, so maybe seeing it lit up will help.

The real trick is fitting a vintage clasp on the Vintage Sub. Perfect. 









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I prefer the brushed since it further distances it from the modern ceramic sub and brings it a step closer to the faded insert look of a vintage sub.



fel2718 said:


> this is just with it placed over the other one to see how it looks. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How do you even replace the bezel insert with out damaging the original one?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I prefer the brushed since it further distances it from the modern ceramic sub and brings it a step closer to the faded insert look of a vintage sub.


+1 |>


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

That's what I decided, it just didn't look right. And I would have Duarte at NEWW do the swap for $25. He's damn good and could do it without damaging the bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I own a Marine Diver, so I know the black ceramic is quite reflective at certain angles. Strictly going on the photos posted, I like the look of the original grey bezel. I think it compliments the vintage dial better since it is faded and looks a bit more toolish.

Getting hard to resist, especially since the new 39mm range from Steinhart excludes the OVM.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Techme said:


> I own a Marine Diver, so I know the black ceramic is quite reflective at certain angles. Strictly going on the photos posted, I like the look of the original grey bezel. I think it compliments the vintage dial better since it is faded and looks a bit more toolish.
> 
> Getting hard to resist, especially since the new 39mm range from Steinhart excludes the OVM.


Yes, my thinking too on the brushed dark grey "ceramic" bezel. Since I handled 2 of them, it really compliment the vintage dial better. If the casing sides are brushed instead of polished, it will be perfect.

Well, if Steinhart makes 39 mm OVM, I'll grab 2 from them. Likewise if Tisell makes 40 mm MilSub. :-d


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, my thinking too on the brushed dark grey "ceramic" bezel. Since I handled 2 of them, it really compliment the vintage dial better. If the casing sides are brushed instead of polished, it will be perfect.
> 
> Well, if Steinhart makes 39 mm OVM, I'll grab 2 from them. Likewise if Tisell makes 40 mm MilSub. :-d


We are on exactly the same page. Would love a Tisell milsub.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just so you know, I've received this email from Mr Oh


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I got a very similar response last week. But he gave you more explanation about the Gmt. He just told me no guarantees that's that Gmt will be stocked again


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Dec1968 for sharing the info on how to order these. I am very tempted to get my hands on one!


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

How is the quality of submersible's bracelet? I've owned green Tulk marine diver. And although the quality of bracelet was not bed.. glidelock clasp was quite stiff and hard to operate....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Bane01 said:


> How is the quality of submersible's bracelet? I've owned green Tulk marine diver. And although the quality of bracelet was not bed.. glidelock clasp was quite stiff and hard to operate....


The quality of both my Submersible bracelets are passable.

As for the GlideLock style clasp, based on my own collection, original Rolex is the best, Ginault Ocean Rover is good, Tisell Submersible is passable, Ticino Sea-Viper is bad.

Both my black and green Tisell 9015 Subs v1 (Marine Dive), and my kermit Tisell 90s5 Sub v2 (Marine Diver, BGW9 lume) have the smaller Rolex Explorer style clasp (folding Oysterlock safety clasp with Easylink 5 mm comfort extension link). Note that my v2 Marine Diver is first batch release. Subsequence batches uses the GlideLock, which you have now.

Hope the above info helps.


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

how's the rotor noise on the Tisell watches? I had a watch with the 9015 movement for a short while and it was pretty darn noisy


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Rotor noise of 9015 & 90s5 are known to be noisy, as most of 17 of mine are. With the exception of my Aramar Arctic Patrol, which is reasonably quiet, probably due to the thick, built like a tank, casing.

Honestly, I was uncomfortable with the noise initially, thinking it is "inferior" to have such loud rotor noise. But I found out, by accident, it is a good indication of how efficient is the winding of the Miyota movement. I have been wearing NH35 the whole of last month and mostly ETA 2824 this month. I kinda missed the rotor noise, a lot. Lol. :-d


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Love all the pics. Hoping to pick one up when they're available again.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Love all the pics. Hoping to pick one up when they're available again.


Be sure to send an email and get on the waiting list. You will be notified....hope you can secure one


----------



## 7hei (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you need to sign up his newsletter in order to get notify when there is new product out?
I don't see the new vintage model on his site.
Thank you


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

7hei said:


> Do you need to sign up his newsletter in order to get notify when there is new product out?
> I don't see the new vintage model on his site.
> Thank you


You need to email Mr Oh directly. Some watches such as the Submersible and Marine Diver never make it to the website since there is a waiting list.

The email address should be somewhere on the past few pages as this your question is pretty common.

Hope you snag one.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

First post here. I come here often to drool over the pictures of the submersible. I emailed Oh a few weeks ago. I can't wait to order one.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I got impatient waiting for the restock, got one on eBay for a slight premium... excited for it though.


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

How is the lume compared to Seiko?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

gatorguy959 said:


> How is the lume compared to Seiko?


As an SKX apologist I'd say at least as good, if not better. This one is mine. Like a torch!









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

The end of September has come and gone! Has anyone heard from Mr. Oh on the availability of the next batch of Submersibles.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> As an SKX apologist I'd say at least as good, if not better. This one is mine. Like a torch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, imho, Tisell Submersible lume is really good. All the rest of diver watches I got in recent 3 months had difficulty matching up to it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> The end of September has come and gone! Has anyone heard from Mr. Oh on the availability of the next batch of Submersibles.


Mid-October

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Request:
Could anyone post side by side photos of an SKX and the Tisell Vintage? I'm interested to see how they look side by side, and specifically from the side to see the difference in height. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

My eBay purchase arrived, I can see what you were all saying about the clasp, specifically the glidelock-like expansion. Otherwise, I'm really enjoying the brushed ceramic bezel insert, sunburst dial, and the shape of the sapphire crystal. I had imagined the crystal to stand prouder than it does, but I'm liking the overall profile with the slight slope of the bezel insert.

The bezel action is solid with no play, and pretty good lume so far as others have said before as well.

I also found the springbar holes to be a little close to the case, I was able to jam 2mm springbars in there with the MN strap, but it was really tight; I dug up some thin 1.3mm springbars to ease the tension up a bit. Might try to find some curved 2mm bars for the long run.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Folks, the email came in from Mr Oh. The Vintage Subs are back in stock. Order now while they last!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah I got the email but I think I'll pass. I ended up getting a Black Bay recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

yup just ordered mine. oh is quick with responses. order will ship the 25th.



Dec1968 said:


> Folks, the email came in from Mr Oh. The Vintage Subs are back in stock. Order now while they last!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> yup just ordered mine. oh is quick with responses. order will ship the 25th.


Congratulations 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I didn't get an email


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Aaahhh. Tisell or SKX?! TISELL OR SKX?!?! I. DONT. KNOOOOOW!!!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Aaahhh. Tisell or SKX?! TISELL OR SKX?!?! I. DONT. KNOOOOOW!!!


There is a quite simple solution to your dilemma .

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

skx you can buy anytime. get the submersible now since it is available and will sell out soon. if you don't like it it will be easy to flip for what you paid and you can then buy the skx. in the long run you will wind up buying the skx anyway since no dive collection is complete without it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> skx you can buy anytime. get the submersible now since it is available and will sell out soon. if you don't like it it will be easy to flip for what you paid and you can then buy the skx. in the long run you will wind up buying the skx anyway since no dive collection is complete without it.


This 100%.

I see it like this: You desire the Tisell, but it sells out quickly. So get it while it's hot. You will succumb to a SKX as some stage - resistance is futile. However, the SKX will always be there waiting in the wings...waiting for a moment of weakness.

Get the Tisell.


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Just paid for mine too. Can't wait although this is a Christmas gift for me from my wife. Which is an easy way to get the wife to agree to the purchase lol, but I have to wait for Christmas now. At least I was able to order one!!! Sweet. Now to just find one of those dam snes classics.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Aaahhh. Tisell or SKX?! TISELL OR SKX?!?! I. DONT. KNOOOOOW!!!


Tisell. I have both. As stated above, there is no waiting list for the SKX ever. The Tisell will hold its value whereas the SKX will not.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm I didn't get an email


You don't have to have one. Just email him and ask for one. It's possible you didn't get your initial request to him in time and he didn't contact you due to that. Still request one again. Some folks don't reply. Persistence.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

For a watch I don't necessarily plan on wearing every day I'm glad to be getting a no date watch. I'd hate to have to set it every time I decide to wear it, or worse, don't bother setting it at all... I was looking at the skx as well, but instantly fell in love with the submersible when I saw it. It only get better with the newest revision with the brushed ceramic bezel and red lettering. just love the clean look of it without the date anyways...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


You put back the stock bracelet?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

And unlike most affordable, sub-500 dollar watches this one is a true no date. The 90s5 movement only takes one click to pull out and set the time. No need to pull two clicks and be constantly reminded of the superfluous date wheel.


RazaXML said:


> For a watch I don't necessarily plan on wearing every day I'm glad to be getting a no date watch. I'd hate to have to set it every time I decide to wear it, or worse, don't bother setting it at all... I was looking at the skx as well, but instantly fell in love with the submersible when I saw it. It only get better with the newest revision with the brushed ceramic bezel and red lettering. just love the clean look of it without the date anyways...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to note Tisell did indicated they might use Miyota 9015, depending on available stock of 90s5.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You put back the stock bracelet?


Had to. The modified end links took a turn for the worse. The inner springbar mount tubes let go. Didn't feel like modifying another set - so the stock bracelet went back on.

Still don't use the stock clasp though.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Had to. The modified end links took a turn for the worse. The inner springbar mount tubes let go. Didn't feel like modifying another set - so the stock bracelet went back on.
> 
> Still don't use the stock clasp though.
> 
> ...


Great. |>

I have a friend locally who has the Tisell Submersible whereby the clasp is not working properly. Can share the source of your clasp?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great. |>
> 
> I have a friend locally who has the Tisell Submersible whereby the clasp is not working properly. Can share the source of your clasp?


Sure. While you can generally use the stock links leading to the clasp and just order a clasp (which I did on my Marine Diver), I got an entire bracket with a folded clasp from Raffles and modified the furthest links (made the opening of the inside portion of the link larger to fit into the Tisell link) both on the forward side and the same for the 'inside the clasp' side. 








Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Thanks bro, for the clasp info.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats true. I have a 40mm flieger which is powered by the no date variant and I have not read of any submersible owners who have movements with the two position movement so hoping that mine winds up being a 90s5.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just to note Tisell did indicated they might use Miyota 9015, depending on available stock of 90s5.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> thats true. I have a 40mm flieger which is powered by the no date variant and I have not read of any submersible owners who have movements with the two position movement so hoping that mine winds up being a 90s5.


Well, best of luck then.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great. |>
> 
> I have a friend locally who has the Tisell Submersible whereby the clasp is not working properly. Can share the source of your clasp?


Thanks SWM ~~


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I got an email as well....I am soooooo Weak!!!! and Damn you...I was thinking of the last time we talked about your Submersible and you telling me I will grab 1... Soooo right LOL



Dec1968 said:


> Folks, the email came in from Mr Oh. The Vintage Subs are back in stock. Order now while they last!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Same with me. Now the horrible wait!!!



captaincaveman79 said:


> yup just ordered mine. oh is quick with responses. order will ship the 25th.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Alright, I don't want another watch, but I have my first Tisell incoming unless they sold out already and cancel my order. Does anyone know how long they take from payment to arrival and what shipping service do they use? Any taxes?


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Alright, I don't want another watch, but I have my first Tisell incoming unless they sold out already and cancel my order. Does anyone know how long they take from payment to arrival and what shipping service do they use? Any taxes?


Here's my tracking info for your reference. 
Shipped 19 July
On my wrist 24 July (Singapore) 
Via EMS Korea 
No additional goods & services tax (below Singapore's threshold for overseas purchase)

Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Just paid for mine. I was on the wait-list but didn't receive any notification. So I just emailed him again and he replied and sent me the invoice. Can't wait. I hope the Miyota is as accurate as most people claim. Best value watch I've ever bought.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Update from Mr. Oh.

Thank you for your purchase.

Please wait, many orders were received at once. So delivery will be delayed.


Oct 31, 2017 will start shipping to you. Tracking number Will update the your Paypal account and your email.


----------



## 7hei (Apr 7, 2017)

Any news on the Hulk**?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd love to get one of these but have never figured out how to buy it


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

you must email Mr.Oh to be put on the wait list. [email protected]

Let him know what you are looking for whether it be the submersible or the marine diver.




pw01 said:


> I'd love to get one of these but have never figured out how to buy it


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the shipping break down, I'm in North America so I'm guessing I'll double the delivery time since you are so close to Korea. Mine is scheduled to ship in the next few days, which is perfect as I am waiting for my Obris Morgan to arrive so I will be busy.


----------



## Windrider (Oct 23, 2017)

Khoi said:


> Just paid for mine. I was on the wait-list but didn't receive any notification. So I just emailed him again and he replied and sent me the invoice. Can't wait. I hope the Miyota is as accurate as most people claim. Best value watch I've ever bought.


I just ordered mine as well. I can't speak for this watch in particular but I also own the 40mm pilot with the 9015 in it. 
It performs really well. It'll keep pretty much perfect time, depending on how it runs on wrist and how you position it when you take it off for the night. It runs much better than my seiko turtle, which costs as much.


----------



## Windrider (Oct 23, 2017)

Meant to say the turtle costs twice as much.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Sure. While you can generally use the stock links leading to the clasp and just order a clasp (which I did on my Marine Diver)...


Do you mind sharing what clasp you have on the regular Marine Diver?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Do you mind sharing what clasp you have on the regular Marine Diver?


Sure. I purchased mine from Raffles. Now, since I wanted a true Vintage look, I had to get some different links that went from the final link to the clasp. I bought an entire bracelet and removed all other links but the final one per side.

The center of the Tisell links are slightly wider than those of the ones from the Raffles ones, so I dremeled the Raffles ones ever so slightly until they fit. Worked great.

You don't have to do that, you can just use the Tisell links, but you won't have that perfect end link fit.

Inside the clasp, since you're going from a Glidelock design to a vintage design, you also don't have that flat end on the final link. You can, provided you don't use the last two holes on the clasp, use the Tisell links. My Marine Diver has that setup. It also has a Rolex folded clasp, mostly because I had one in my parts bin and I didn't care.

Here are two pics of the clasp on the Vintage. Now, in all fairness, the Raffles links are a tiny bit smaller (thickness and width), but unless you are weird like that and hanging out underneath my wrist, you'll never see it. You'll also notice that the screws are on the opposite side. Again, unless you're some crazed lunatic who has an under-the-wrist fetish, no one will know.










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

:-d


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi David - the comment "Again, unless you're some crazed lunatic who has an under-the-wrist fetish, no one will know." - really made me laugh! Maybe you have described a new condition that affects some of us WISs :-d

Reading your posts about the vintage submersible persuaded me to take the plunge! I have a number of Tisells already - I'm a great fan a Mr Oh's work. I couldn't resist this one.

Pictures will follow when it arrives. 

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry treble post!

:roll:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Hi David - the comment "Again, unless you're some crazed lunatic who has an under-the-wrist fetish, no one will know." - really made me laugh! Maybe you have described a new condition that affects some of us WISs :-d
> 
> Reading your posts about the vintage submersible persuaded me to take the plunge! I have a number of Tisells already - I'm a great fan a Mr Oh's work. I couldn't resist this one.
> 
> ...


Maybe that comment was autobiographical on some level.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Miamis4me (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you so much for this info.. I've got one on loan and my puny wrist can't handle the glide lock. I just got on the list for one (Marine Diver) and thought I could swap out the clasp.. you just confirmed.. looks great.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Miamis4me said:


> Thank you so much for this info.. I've got one on loan and my puny wrist can't handle the glide lock. I just got on the list for one (Marine Diver) and thought I could swap out the clasp.. you just confirmed.. looks great.


Awesome! Since the Tisell Glidelock doesn't let you really size it properly due to the slightly wider links than will fit, it's a great solution that's super cheap and looks great.

Both of my Tisell's have the folding clasp versus the Glidelock. I just prefer the look and feel (and lower weight).

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are two pics of my Marine Diver with a Rolex folded clasp where I did NOT use links from any other watch. I had to get a 16mm compression pin for the front part of the clasp - and that's it.

Pic 1









Pic 2 shows the final link fitment inside the clasp. You'll notice that I can't let it sit further back in the clasp, otherwise it will slide side to side. This is the poor mans method - lol.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I just received an e-mail from Mr. Oh. He said he didn't have a Submersible with a date function. He asked if I wanted one without date, and I had to tell him, no thanks. I added, that for me a date function is as important as the time!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ I usually buy date watches only too but due to the vintage vibe, I can live without one, and I have lots of date watches if I really miss it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't need another watch, but I'm wanting a Marine Diver no date in black. I might order one now....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I thought they were still out of stock?


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I use to favor watches with a date because it's something you reference everyday. But I've come to prefer no dates now. Love the ascetic beauty of symmetry. My Kemmner 007 is so clean to look at. Besides, who doesn't carry their phones nowadays for when the need arises to recall the date. Also, when you juggle multiple automatics in your rotation its just easier to pick up a dead watch and set the time vs setting the time and date. Reason I love my Kemmner and Speedmaster. And now I'll have a Submersible to rotate in as well. But I also love my quartz watches with dates because you never have to set them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Standard 3 hands quartz with date need to set 5 times in a year, if you can remember to set it on 1st March, 1st May, 1st July, 1st October and 1st December.

Digital watch and perpetual calendar quartz will not need set date again till the next battery change.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol. True.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr oh just sent me a tracking number.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone gotten one of these pressure tested yet? Curious to know if the rating is legitimate considering the price point and whether or not the pieces are quality controlled.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I just ordered my first Tisell black diver! So very excited.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Has anyone gotten one of these pressure tested yet? Curious to know if the rating is legitimate considering the price point and whether or not the pieces are quality controlled.


I have not, but in the Tisell Marine Diver thread someone reported that they did and the test results EXCEEDED the manufacturers specs. So that's a plus.

Not that post, but on one page (143) someone said it met spec and that Mr Oh stated they are at 20atm from the factory.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm.... mine is supposed to be shipped on the 25th but I still haven't received tracking yet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hm.... mine is supposed to be shipped on the 25th but I still haven't received tracking yet.


You will. Remember that once it tracks to customs through Korea tracking you'll need to use local tracking to follow it all the way home.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Still waiting for my tracking number


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Still waiting for my tracking number


When I ordered, I got the notice that shipping would be delayed until Oct 31, so I'm not worried I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This watch has ruined the lume expectations of other watches for me lol 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> This watch has ruined the lume expectations of other watches for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been wearing my Marine Diver for two days straight and actually want to send it off to get it lumed with C3.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

C3 is awesome!
Also got notified of delay, but no target date. I don't mind...will be totally worth it!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I decided to remove the Rolex branded clasp on the Marine Diver and installed the same unbranded one on it that I had installed on the Vintage Sub.

One thing of note: the adjustment holes were ever so slightly differently aligned, so the fit was just a hair different. I preferred the unbranded fit better, so now they both wear identical. I'm much happier. I know that sounds like I am nitpicking but for any of us that switch watches you know exactly what I'm talking about.

Enjoy some pics.









I set the time on each one a week ago and they're roughly 1.5 seconds different between them. I'm impressed with their accuracy.

BONUS: Can anyone tell which one is the Marine Diver and which one is the Vintage Sub from the caseback?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I think the caseback view right piece is Submersible.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! I was thinking of buying the Vintage for modding purpose. Does anybody know what is the diameter of the watch’s crystal? Thank you very much!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've been wearing my Marine Diver for two days straight and actually want to send it off to get it lumed with C3.....
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I'm hoping to find a good pair of milsub hands with C3, that's the one change I'd like to make. From the looks of things, this will probably replace my recently acquired SXK as my dive watch, but I do hate mercedes hands so...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The 'tell' is with the clasp....I modified one clasp to not have as pronounced of a lip on the front edge where you use your nail to open it....more of a 'worn in' look, so to speak. The other clasp is stock and newer looking with no modifications.

That should tell you which is Vintage and which is Marine Diver.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

The lume shots and C3 praises are another reason I made another unnecessary purchase. None of my current watches offer great night time legibility.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> This watch has ruined the lume expectations of other watches for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Lume is like torch
But dont like that watch is full hommage of submariner and kind of no identity of his own


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

stipebst said:


> Lume is like torch
> But dont like that watch is full hommage of submariner and kind of no identity of his own


I don't know, it kind of does. Not using the standard case (thicker lugs and the crown guards are more modern style) - having a ceramic bezel insert that's also brushed - the domed sapphire is unique on this model - the dial having a subtle sunburnt finish - and a modern bracelet - it definitely has its own character. There are only so many ways you can make a watch, to be honest.

While the Marine Diver is blatantly obvious as to what watch it references, this one has its own character to me. I love it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skyleth said:


> Happy Saturday


The lens flare in that second picture is outstanding. Ok ok ok where did you get that NATO?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I don't know, it kind of does. Not using the standard case (thicker lugs and the crown guards are more modern style) - having a ceramic bezel insert that's also brushed - the domed sapphire is unique on this model - the dial having a subtle sunburnt finish - and a modern bracelet - it definitely has its own character. There are only so many ways you can make a watch, to be honest.
> 
> While the Marine Diver is blatantly obvious as to what watch it references, this one has its own character to me. I love it.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


This. One of the reasons I love this model is that it's different. It's a variation on a theme.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> The lens flare in that second picture is outstanding. Ok ok ok where did you get that NATO?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks, Cheapest Nato Straps has it. I will warn you that while I love the print everything about it seems a bit short, I prefer the dimensions and length of other straps like the Seatbelt from Cincy Strap Works. On my 6.75" wrist there is almost no fold over, if you have a larger wrist you might have none entirely. Also the buckle ends up almost at the bottom of the wrist (like where your wrist touches the desk) I wish the buckle were an inch or two further from the keepers to be more centered on my wrist.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skyleth said:


> Thanks, Cheapest Nato Straps has it. I will warn you that while I love the print everything about it seems a bit short, I prefer the dimensions and length of other straps like the Seatbelt from Cincy Strap Works. On my 6.75" wrist there is almost no fold over, if you have a larger wrist you might have none entirely. Also the buckle ends up almost at the bottom of the wrist (like where your wrist touches the desk) I wish the buckle were an inch or two further from the keepers to be more centered on my wrist.


Wow it's that short? Still awesome looking though. Thank you for the info.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered one of these from Mr. Oh a week or so ago. But I've got so many divers on this way, this one has stiff competition. So far my NTH Nacken, Precista PRS-82 and MWW No. 4 have arrived. All are very nice and, despite what my wife thinks, they're very different from one another.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

If only I could have ordered just this watch and stopped looking. From this to W3 to Kemmner to Squale to NTH to Precista to MWW. Ugh.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

eirens said:


> Ordered one of these from Mr. Oh a week or so ago. But I've got so many divers on this way, this one has stiff competition. So far my NTH Nacken, Precista PRS-82 and MWW No. 4 have arrived. All are very nice and, despite what my wife thinks, they're very different from one another.


EVERY ONE of those watches are awesome....and in their own right, stand up perfectly.

What I love the most about the Vintage Sub is that it NAILS every single point, save for two, but those are bracelet related.

The watch head - FLAWLESS.

Point number one, the center portion of the endlink sticks too far UP vertically, which makes the first link not line up evenly between the lugs vertically. If that was fixed, the fit would be even better due to the super flat caseback. I spoke to Mr Oh about that with pictures showing what I meant and he said they will make a correction on that in future versions (WOWOWOWOW); and number two, this model doesn't need the Glidelock clasp, which obviously is an easy solution (as you can see I have done it). As soon as I put a folded clasp on it, it felt right. It felt Vintage. It wears better, too.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that the chapter ring almost appears dark at various angles due to the chamfered edge on the crystal. PERFECT execution, and possibly an accident, but still, love it.

As much as I do prefer a date window on a watch (yeah yeah, I can pull out my phone or try to just remember the date, but a quick glance and flick of the wrist is super easy and less effort), if I really had to wear one watch the rest of my life, I would wear this one. Even Rolex can't pull off this look in my eyes, while obviously their quality and fit and finish is insanely superior, this watch is perfect to me.

If Mr Oh really does make the change with the bracelet end links and tucks them in properly, I will buy two bracelets from him and order a third Marine Diver black no date and sell my Seiko watches (well, my 007, not my faded Pepsi, that one has magic powers).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried to change the crystal on the regular sub? Will the domed bubble one from the vintage fit? I recently got me a Gmt but I don't really like the cyclops, I haven't had a cyclops watch in years and it hasn't grown on me. It adds way more distortion if you aren't looking into the cyclops straight on and I often have to reposition the watch to see the date.









Can't see the date


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> EVERY ONE of those watches are awesome....and in their own right, stand up perfectly.
> 
> What I love the most about the Vintage Sub is that it NAILS every single point, save for two, but those are bracelet related.
> 
> ...


Wow, Dec1968. Maybe the Tisell has a chance. Man, when I started this recent binge two weeks ago I just wanted a Tisell Vintage. Everything was fine. Now I'm pretty far down the rabbit hole. And, what's worse, I'm pretty sure I'm going to wind up with three, not one. My guess about keepers at this point is:

- MWW No. 4
- Kemmner 007-Stingray (but it depends on how the dial and bezel are in person)
- Tisell Vintage Diver

I'm hoping the Squale doesn't speak to me. I really hope so. I can't afford to love four of these watches. My wife, inspired by my spending spree, just came home with a new leather purse and said it's up to me whether we keep it. Oh, boy.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, I forgot — I'm also looking at Aevigs now. Geez.

And I forgot to mention the excellent deal I got on eBay for an MWW Mansfield Vintage Pilot. Definitely keeping that one. Good grief.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

eirens said:


> Wow, Dec1968. Maybe the Tisell has a chance. Man, when I started this recent binge two weeks ago I just wanted a Tisell Vintage. Everything was fine. Now I'm pretty far down the rabbit hole. And, what's worse, I'm pretty sure I'm going to wind up with three, not one. My guess about keepers at this point is:
> 
> - MWW No. 4
> - Kemmner 007-Stingray (but it depends on how the dial and bezel are in person)
> ...


Avoid Squale. Kind of misses many marks and not the same brand they once were. Name only.

Never sell that Kemmner. Ever. Is yours like this one?









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Avoid Squale. Kind of misses many marks and not the same brand they once were. Name only.
> 
> Never sell that Kemmner. Ever.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Squale: Cool! What does it miss for you? I'm hoping it crashes and burns at this point. =) I hate that it has a date, but I know that's not your concern.

Kemmner: I sort of agree with you. But please tell me why you say so. Because of guaranteed eventual regret?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

eirens said:


> Squale: Cool! What does it miss for you? I'm hoping it crashes and burns at this point. =) I hate that it has a date, but I know that's not your concern.
> 
> Kemmner: I sort of agree with you. But please tell me why you say so. Because of guaranteed eventual regret?


Squale - they're very well made, nothing 'wrong' with it, per se, but just doesn't excite you. It's like vanilla ice cream. You don't mind it and you enjoy it when you have it, but you don't miss it either if you don't have any. It's not like that one flavor of ice cream you had growing up that you can't find anymore. They're easy to come by and they're just plain old vanilla.

Kemmner - are they worth more now than they were new? Yep - immediately says 'don't sell me' and that vintage look was executed flawlessly. Not one detail I would change on it. A better version doesn't exist anywhere near that price range. And the name, those in the know respect a Kemmner owner. It has that elusive 'oh crap, he has a Kemmner' (hides watch they're wearing immediately in shame) thing going on.

If you sell it, you get ahold of me first, period, no questions asked.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Squale - they're very well made, nothing 'wrong' with it, per se, but just doesn't excite you. It's like vanilla ice cream. You don't mind it and you enjoy it when you have it, but you don't miss it either if you don't have any. It's not like that one flavor of ice cream you had growing up that you can't find anymore. They're easy to come by and they're just plain old vanilla.
> 
> Kemmner - are they worth more now than they were new? Yep - immediately says 'don't sell me' and that vintage look was executed flawlessly. Not one detail I would change on it. A better version doesn't exist anywhere near that price range. And the name, those in the know respect a Kemmner owner. It has that elusive 'oh crap, he has a Kemmner' (hides watch they're wearing immediately in shame) thing going on.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's pretty clear. I appreciate it. Can't wait to get the 007-Stingray in my hand and on my wrist.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

eirens said:


> Thanks. That's pretty clear. I appreciate it. Can't wait to get the 007-Stingray in my hand and on my wrist.


Awesome! I just saw the Stingray - different hands make it even more it's one animal. Keep it. It has character and that's going to be a limited edition that will only increase in value.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Awesome! I just saw the Stingray - different hands make it even more it's one animal. Keep it. It has character and that's going to be a limited edition that will only increase in value.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Roger that. I'll keep it.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

@Dec1968 or others, how do you think the non-Vintage Tisell diver compares to the Tisell Vintage Diver? My Vintage Diver is on its way.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have both the Vintage Sub and a brand new Marine Diver (black with date). They get equal time on my wrist. Both are of the same quality, as they are virtually the same watch, minus the components that are different. Same case, same bracelet. What makes the Vintage stand out is the uniqueness of it. That doesn't take away from the Marine Diver in any way, as that is a classic, more dressy watch. I wear the Marine Diver when I know I want to dress up slightly or I KNOW I will need the date function often. Sometimes it is also based on my mood. I love them both equally.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'd like a no-date regular version — the shiny-outlined white circular indices would be nice, but not if I have to have a date marring the face. =)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

eirens said:


> Wow, Dec1968. Maybe the Tisell has a chance. Man, when I started this recent binge two weeks ago I just wanted a Tisell Vintage. Everything was fine. Now I'm pretty far down the rabbit hole. And, what's worse, I'm pretty sure I'm going to wind up with three, not one. My guess about keepers at this point is:
> 
> - MWW No. 4
> - Kemmner 007-Stingray (but it depends on how the dial and bezel are in person)
> ...


Just out of curiosity what didn't you like about the Nacken? From photos it looks gorgeous and I would have bought one if it weren't out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> Just out of curiosity what didn't you like about the Nacken? From photos it looks gorgeous and I would have bought one if it weren't out of my price range at the moment.


I disliked nothing. I liked the Nacken a lot. But it arrived with a non-working movement. (I bought it used through eBay.) Note that this one does not have the textured dial background that I believe the current iteration has. This was a terrific watch. I paid $475 for it though, which I thought was a bit much. But it was in basically new condition.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Just out of curiosity what didn't you like about the Nacken? From photos it looks gorgeous and I would have bought one if it weren't out of my price range at the moment.


Ok I almost bought one - the modern Vintage I think it was called.

The edge of the bezel itself - somehow on that watch I didn't like the outer coin edge. On the Kemmner I love it. On the NTH I didn't. Can't explain why.

I would've wanted the sloped bezel edge like on the Tisell.

Second thing I didn't like AT ALL, that the bracelet tapered to 18 and not 16. Why in God's name did they go to such extreme details on that line and then ruin it with a goofy taper? I don't understand that one bit.

Again, personal preference - but a 40mm Sub-style watch should taper from 20mm to 16mm as God intended. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> ...
> 
> If Mr Oh really does make the change with the bracelet end links and tucks them in properly, I will buy two bracelets from him and order a third Marine Diver black no date ....


Lol, incidentally, same thinking here too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

eirens said:


> Wow, Dec1968. Maybe the Tisell has a chance. Man, when I started this recent binge two weeks ago I just wanted a Tisell Vintage. Everything was fine. Now I'm pretty far down the rabbit hole. And, what's worse, I'm pretty sure I'm going to wind up with three, not one. My guess about keepers at this point is:
> 
> - MWW No. 4
> - Kemmner 007-Stingray (but it depends on how the dial and bezel are in person)
> ...


Bro, looks like you're in trouble, lol. ;-)

Btw, I have MWW No. 4 incoming too, probably reach me by end of next week.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Avoid Squale. Kind of misses many marks and not the same brand they once were. Name only.
> 
> Never sell that Kemmner. Ever. Is yours like this one?
> 
> ...


Imho, I would avoid Squale too. Owned my 40mm ATMOS classic since Apr 2014. Been thinking of getting rid of it since I got my 1st Tisell Sub end of 2015. Yes, quality of Squale is definitely better than Tisell. But somehow I prefer Tisell more but couldn't put my finger on it, lol. 

To make it worse, Gnomon Watches, mishandled the servicing of my Damasko DA37 bracelet rust issues recently this year, which in my opinion, quite badly. I made up my mind not buying anything from them anymore, which is kind of sad because they are my local watch AD.



Dec1968 said:


> Squale - they're very well made, nothing 'wrong' with it, per se, but just doesn't excite you. It's like vanilla ice cream. You don't mind it and you enjoy it when you have it, but you don't miss it either if you don't have any. It's not like that one flavor of ice cream you had growing up that you can't find anymore. They're easy to come by and they're just plain old vanilla.
> 
> Kemmner - are they worth more now than they were new? Yep - immediately says 'don't sell me' and that vintage look was executed flawlessly. Not one detail I would change on it. A better version doesn't exist anywhere near that price range. And the name, those in the know respect a Kemmner owner. It has that elusive 'oh crap, he has a Kemmner' (hides watch they're wearing immediately in shame) thing going on.
> 
> ...


Lol, the part on Kemmer - 'oh crap, he has a Kemmner' (hides watch they're wearing immediately in shame) thing going on... imho, true. 



Dec1968 said:


> Ok I almost bought one - the modern Vintage I think it was called.
> 
> The edge of the bezel itself - somehow on that watch I didn't like the outer coin edge. On the Kemmner I love it. On the NYH I didn't. Can't explain why.
> 
> ...


Well, I have the Amphion Vintage and Modern, Santa Cruz and Näcken Modern. The last one turn out to be my most favourite of the 4. I call it my mini Pelagos, lol.

Imho, nothing wrong with my 'mini Pelagos', except the lume of the hour indices are very weak and 2 nitty points on the bracelet (not the 20 to18). That's all.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Squale - they're very well made, nothing 'wrong' with it, per se, but just doesn't excite you. It's like vanilla ice cream. You don't mind it and you enjoy it when you have it, but you don't miss it either if you don't have any. It's not like that one flavor of ice cream you had growing up that you can't find anymore. They're easy to come by and they're just plain old vanilla.


@Dec1968, I received my used Squale 1545 20 Atmos Militaire today. Unimpressed. I wrote up my initial thoughts here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squa...pressions-1545-orig-4563127.html#post44436719

But I could have summed the Squale up by by saying: I agree with you - nicely made, but uninspired.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Killing some time at B&H this afternoon...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^^ Nice funky colour. |>


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

I like that strap. Got a link to it?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

eirens said:


> I like that strap. Got a link to it?


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/products/dia-de-muertos-nato-strap?variant=36426977488


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the strap URL.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I am excited, quoted delivery in 1 to 2 business days


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics. They make me think the one I have on order may be a keeper.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Shipped from Korea on the 25th..

Arrived today too me live and direct from Toronto, Canada!!

What a beaut!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Beauty, eh?


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

New to watches in general, but I stumbled into this forum, saw the vintage sub and knew I had to have it. Now awaiting delivery.

Thanks for all the great photos in this thread!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

K3lv said:


> New to watches in general, but I stumbled into this forum, saw the vintage sub and knew I had to have it. Now awaiting delivery.
> 
> Thanks for all the great photos in this thread!


Welcome aboard!!! Can't wait to see your pics when yours arrives.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine arrived at the post office facility today, can't wait to have it deliver to my doorstep tomorrow.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

And just like that mine is on it's way. Need to shop online for some natos soon. I have every single one of my watches on vintage leather and am unsure if the submersible will fit that look. Looks too modern and sporty in the all the pics I've seen. But I have a spare leather strap i can throw on so we shall see.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Mine arrived at the post office facility today, can't wait to have it deliver to my doorstep tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Can't want to see pics and enjoy it. Welcome to the family!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> And just like that mine is on it's way. Need to shop online for some natos soon. I have every single one of my watches on vintage leather and am unsure if the submersible will fit that look. Looks too modern and sporty in the all the pics I've seen. But I have a spare leather strap i can throw on so we shall see.


OK regarding NATO straps, especially leather....the springbar hole placement on the lugs is closer to the case than other watches, so you have limited room, meaning thicker straps might not squeeze through. The solution is simple, though, curved springbars....


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I got notification that mine has shipped too, woohoo!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

All this wonderful Tisell Vintage Sub goodness and new owners.....WOO HOO!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like my Squale 1545 Maxi. Super tight and could only barely make the nato fit.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My ONLY wish/gripe is the endlink shape vertically. The center portion of the link is a touch too vertical and doesn't flow with the bracelet and center in between the lugs - that's all I want them to correct. It juts out nigher than it should and if they can drop that and center it, this will be the PERFECT watch, bar none.

In the two images below, note how the first link of the bracelet on the Tisell sits above the lugs....and in the second pic the first link sits between the lugs. Once done that way in the second pic, the watch hugs your wrist that much better and works better for smaller wrist sizes, too.

How they are now:









What would be better:


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

I can’t picture this.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

eirens said:


> I can't picture this.


Ha. I read this in email and didn't see your pictures until after I posted. I see what you mean.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> My ONLY wish/gripe is the endlink shape vertically. The center portion of the link is a touch too vertical and doesn't flow with the bracelet and center in between the lugs - that's all I want them to correct. It juts out nigher than it should and if they can drop that and center it, this will be the PERFECT watch, bar none.
> 
> In the two images below, note how the first link of the bracelet on the Tisell sits above the lugs....and in the second pic the first link sits between the lugs. Once done that way in the second pic, the watch hugs your wrist that much better and works better for smaller wrist sizes, too.
> 
> ...


I dont have mine yet, but 100% agreed just based on photos.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Agreed, based on photos.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

As always, I emailed Mr Oh with those two pictures and a detailed description about it. He has been so kind and fast to reply to those types of emails. I also let him know that many of the Marine Diver and Vintage Sub owners would be happy to purchase a new bracelet with those redesigned end links and he could sell them at a retail price to use and he could make additional revenue that way, on top of selling the watches he already has. I figured might as well pitch it as a sales opportunity. I know I would buy two immediately for both of my Tisell Subs.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Me too. The bracelet is a huge driving factor for me in my pursuit of an affordable Submariner substitute.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Took a few new pictures on this overcast day...









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have lost count of how many Tisell watches I have... I keep coming back for more! I'm trying to figure out why... the high quality? The value for money? The accuracy? The varied styles? All of the above - but mainly, I think, because of Mr Oh! He seems to have such an amazing and good natured attitude and defines the type of good experience one should have when dealing with a company. And he is a highly skilled watchmaker.

OK - enough of the Tisell admiration... it's many thanks to David (Dec1968) that I was tempted by the vintage sub. Ordered last week and tracking shows it should arrive tomorrow or the day after. I'm really looking forward to seeing it. Pictures will follow.

I know this is a vintage sub thread, so please forgive me if I throw in a couple of slightly blurred pictures of another Tisell favourite - the type B Fleiger 40mm, with Miyota 90S5 movement, on its original (and not at all bad) Tisell brown leather strap...

Cheers!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So happy to hear you're happy and goodness, thanks for the props. Mr Oh is definitely a pleasure to purchase watches from. Provided you make sure to post Vintage Sub pics too I think we will All appreciate what you post. Excited to see your new Sub when it arrives. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

My foam came, very interesting watch packaging


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Great looking watch - and the packaging is Classic Tisell from Mr Oh!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Oh has already replied - wow. He said:

Dear Friend,

Thank you for your valuable advice.
We are trying to make a better watch.
One by one, we will make a good watch. Thank you for everything.

Best regards,

TISELL WATCH

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with the end link as well. Does not flow well into the bracelet. And OMGosh. New pics are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Tisell does a Gilt version of the sub with gold hands. It's one of the variations I want in my collection. I picked up the Protos when it was crowd-funded and it was a garbage for the price. I think I paid 490 and the quality control was extremely lacking. It looked great in pictures and was an okay piece if the price was drastically lower. I would have paid 200 and been fine with it but for 500, you have Squale and Steinhart, which are much better brands with superior quality.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> View attachment 12622429
> 
> I hope Tisell does a Gilt version of the sub with gold hands. It's one of the variations I want in my collection. I picked up the Protos when it was crowd-funded and it was a garbage for the price. I think I paid 490 and the quality control was extremely lacking. It looked great in pictures and was an okay piece if the price was drastically lower. I would have paid 200 and been fine with it but for 500, you have Squale and Steinhart, which are much better brands with superior quality.


Submit that idea to Mr Oh. That's how the Vintage came about.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Mr Oh ever release a MilSub or Snowflake Sub?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> Did Mr Oh ever release a MilSub or Snowflake Sub?


Not yet - but he takes suggestions....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Submit that idea to Mr Oh. That's how the Vintage came about.....
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I have suggested to Mr Oh that he produce a vintage sub with 3 6 9 vintage dial, gold hands and if possible a red bezel triangle. He is thinking about making this! If that idea is of interest... please let Mr Oh know!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> I have suggested to Mr Oh that he produce a vintage sub with 3 6 9 vintage dial, gold hands and if possible a red bezel triangle. He is thinking about making this! If that idea is of interest... please let Mr Oh know!


How many buyers does he need to produce a run of watches? We need to get a thread going with our desirable specifications.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

I’d be in for something with sword hands myself.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Des2471 said:


> I have suggested to Mr Oh that he produce a vintage sub with 3 6 9 vintage dial, gold hands and if possible a red bezel triangle. He is thinking about making this! If that idea is of interest... please let Mr Oh know!





Khoi said:


> How many buyers does he need to produce a run of watches? We need to get a thread going with our desirable specifications.


I think it would be a brilliant idea to arrange a group buy/production! How do we get it going?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eirens said:


> I'd be in for something with sword hands myself.


Definitely down for some sword hands.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

it’s a stunner. mine arrived yesterday in less than a week from korea.

lume is fantastic. the equal or better than my seiko benchmarks. i’m really pleased that mine has the 9015 variant without the extra date crown position.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> it's a stunner. mine arrived yesterday in less than a week from korea.
> 
> lume is fantastic. the equal or better than my seiko benchmarks. i'm really pleased that mine has the 9015 variant without the extra date crown position.


Congratulations!!! Looks awesome

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine arrived today. Stunning!! Quick question guys... how to operate the glide lock? Cant seem to change position









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It looks like we may have a few ideas for watches. My suggestion would be that we start a brand new poll thread and in doing so, we have to come up with four or five concepts for watches. We make sure to have a voting poll and see which ones are most popular. From there we can submit that.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

ic3burn said:


> Mine arrived today. Stunning!! Quick question guys... how to operate the glide lock? Cant seem to change position
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha somehow figure out how to operate the glidelock through youtube video.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Mine arrived today. Stunning!! Quick question guys... how to operate the glide lock? Cant seem to change position
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a small center portion that lifts up so you can slide it.






Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> It looks like we may have a few ideas for watches. My suggestion would be that we start a brand new poll thread and in doing so, we have to come up with four or five concepts for watches. We make sure to have a voting poll and see which ones are most popular. From there we can submit that.


Who shall we conscript for this? Any volunteers?


----------



## HuntSp (Apr 13, 2017)

Shipment is on its way...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Good morning. My Tisell Vintage Submersible came in last night, and I haven't even had time to size the bracelet, but one of the things I wished for before I bought the Tisell were some comparison shots with the SKX007.

So here are a few rushed photos of the Tisell Vintage Submersible vs SKX007. Hoping to take some better ones at a later point.














































A few initial thoughts:
1. The Tisell is a gorgeous watch
2. It's a bit more gunmetal/charcoal than black. I like that, but many might not. 
3. In real life, the case shape matters more. The Vintage is actually not as much of a departure from the regular version as I would like, though it looks completely different in photos. 
4. I should have taken photos from the 4-o'clock perspective to show the above
5. It feels much less bulky than the SKX not because of the smaller case diameter-due to the case shape, it actually feels very similar in diameter-but because of the thinness.
6. Because of the Sub-style case, it feels more formal in tone than the 007, which I don't like. If this watch had more of a Black Bay type case it would be amazing. 
7. This watch NEEDS different hands. The merc hands don't do it for me, and I dislike them even more in-hand. 
8. I do really, really like this watch!


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice looking watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Adding some color and context into some shots. Expect many more today....










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

My vintage sub has arrived and it's fantastic! A couple of quick shots on the Timegrapher (the second with a few movement artefacts). Mr Oh regulates these movements very well!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've worn the Sub for a full day today, so far I like it, the bracelet especially glide lock clasp is pretty rough and takes a lot of force to adjust. This along with the bezel feel is what makes it feel like a $200 watch. The bezel is a bit loud, rattly and has play in it. Other than that I haven't found any other faults yet. I do agree the endlinks stick out to much and the crown digs just a little bit. I love that it has a 90s5 movement instead of 9015, small details, the domed crystal is beautiful along with the maxi dial, lume I would say is good but I haven't compared to to my A9 to see if it is Armida good, definitely better than a lot of Swiss subs though, Glycine, Hamilton, Squale, Steinhart. I do notice that the case isn't a true sub homage though, the case is still relatively flat compared to the A9 and and the crown guards are boxy instead of round.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh boy oh boy.. i love this watch so much!! Feels very unique and special on its own.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> It looks like we may have a few ideas for watches. My suggestion would be that we start a brand new poll thread and in doing so, we have to come up with four or five concepts for watches. We make sure to have a voting poll and see which ones are most popular. From there we can submit that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I reckon a blue dial with brushed silver bezel will look cool on the vintage sub case, finish off with a vintage brown strap just like this.









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've worn the Sub for a full day today, so far I like it, the bracelet especially glide lock clasp is pretty rough and takes a lot of force to adjust. This along with the bezel feel is what makes it feel like a $200 watch. The bezel is a bit loud, rattly and has play in it. Other than that I haven't found any other faults yet. I do agree the endlinks stick out to much and the crown digs just a little bit. I love that it has a 90s5 movement instead of 9015, small details, the domed crystal is beautiful along with the maxi dial, lume I would say is good but I haven't compared to to my A9 to see if it is Armida good, definitely better than a lot of Swiss subs though, Glycine, Hamilton, Squale, Steinhart. I do notice that the case isn't a true sub homage though, the case is still relatively flat compared to the A9 and and the crown guards are boxy instead of round.
> 
> View attachment 12625045


Thanks!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Another wristie.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Dec1968, those are the best photos I've seen of this watch. And now that mine has arrived, I can say that those are the most accurate portrayal of the watch as well.

Okay, so my Tisell Vintage Submersible Diver arrived today. I've gone back and forth on this watch between the point when I found out about it and its receipt today. I started out skeptical. Then I got excited by this thread. Then I started to think it might not be that good. Then some stuff somebody said got me excited again. Then I started thinking I wouldn't like the Mercedes hands and would want sword hands (that was yesterday). So it arrived tonight. How do I feel about it?

*I think it is phenomenal.* If I had been able to order this a couple weeks ago when I re-started my search for a no-date Submariner-derived watch, I'm confident I would have simply stopped, extremely satisfied. This checked all the boxes for me except for the hands and having a crown guard.

But when I found out about the Tisell, it wasn't immediately available and I got on Mr. Oh's waiting list. That didn't last for long, but I ordered the following _other_ watches in that time period:


W3 39mm Vintage Diver Special Edition. Very nice, but going to sell it as I want a vintage diver dial and this is Planet Ocean style.
Precista PRS-82. Very nice, but just a little too expensive for me to keep in addition to the other guys. Basically, my fourth place watch and I'm only keeping three. Quite a unique piece.
NTH Nacken Modern, Black. Very nice. But compared to this Tisell, I have no desire to keep it.
MWW No. 4. Keeping it. A unique watch that gives me much pleasure to own, use and appreciate.
Squale 1545-ORIG Militaire. Terrible. Don't like it at all really. Meh. I wrote a review on it.
Kemmner 007-Stingray. More on this later. Beautiful watch and incredible value from Mr. Roland Kemmner. I love this thing.

The lume of my Tisell Vintage Diver is out of this world. It spanks my Squale's loom. Great color and power.

Long day and I have to go to sleep. I'll probably post more thoughts later, and perhaps some pics. But the quoted pics from Dec1968 are representative and exemplary.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

One gripe that perhaps someone can help me with. I can't use the glidelock the way I want. I can only fit so many links into it -- about half the way down the glidelock ridges, the bracelet lugs become too wide to fit inside. I felt the other links and they _seem _ to be the same width, but I'll look for clear eyes tomorrow to see if maybe they're not tapered and will fit in. As a result, I can't quite size the watch perfectly yet.

Anybody else know anything about this? Maybe there are three straight (not tapered) links and I just missed it?


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

I prefer the old-style Submariner bracelet to the glidelock. Looks less tall and is a stamped piece, I suppose. Not complaining about this glidelock, but that's my preference.

If Mr. Oh had such an alternate clasp, I'd be all over it.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd also love a stamped but smooth (not with all the bracelet-style indentations on it) bracelet. That'd be even better than the old Sub-style bracelet. Sorry, falling asleep, can't go looking for pics to show what I mean.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the best $220 I've spent on a watch. I like this as much as (but in a different way than) I like or love my MWW No. 4 and my Kemmner 007-Stingray. My wife can't see much difference between these three, but I surely can and each has its own very unique charm.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you so much!! Those pics were taken with in iPhone 8, nothing fancy. Just tried to put some objects in view to highlight color. 

As for bracelet swaps, I did exactly what you want to do, so go back a few pages on this forum and you'll see me detail it, including where to get it.


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Found your page on the clasps, Dec1968. Thanks. I don’t want a Rolex logo though. Didn’t find much of anything online like this this morning. I prefer the even older style flat/smooth low profile clasp/buckle to the style with the rectangles smooshed into it. I’d like to find a cheap one of those to put on my Tisell vintage diver.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

eirens said:


> I prefer the old-style Submariner bracelet to the glidelock. Looks less tall and is a stamped piece, I suppose. Not complaining about this glidelock, but that's my preference.
> 
> If Mr. Oh had such an alternate clasp, I'd be all over it.


I bought a non-branded stamped clasp with the bracelet because I felt there were a few pieces missing. Raffles (PM for info) is where I got my parts.

If you get JUST the clasp, which you can do, you won't have the end piece that fits inside the clasp underneath, but it will fit, provided you don't use the last two hole positions.......and the front area won't have the traditional piece you find. By purchasing the entire bracelet (maybe $20-$30) I simply removed all the links, save for those last two.......and I had to slightly modify the interior part of the link to get it to fit, it was just a hair too tight. Took maybe two minutes TOPS for both links.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just took these. Had to reset the password on the phone app ().

The center link opening on the aftermarket link is just a shade too tight for the Tisell center portion of the link to fit. I decided against modifying the Tisell links. I used a Dremel with a flat sand disc and held it with gentle pressure against the inside of the link for maybe 15-20 seconds to open them up. Unless you get super close you can't tell. The Vintage Sub was my first attempt and my Marine Diver my second. The Marine Diver one was far better.

But it took almost no time and now it has that proper look and feel.

As for non-branded and smooth clasps, they should have those. If not, try Amazon. I would highly recommend getting the full bracelet from Raffles, though, theirs seems to be the best value for this mod. Again, you'll only be using the clasp and the links that terminate at the clasp, but it's worth it.

Best of luck.










For comparison, this is the Marine Diver (my second attempt) and you can tell I didn't make the opening too large. Unless you're face-first under my wrist, unlike these closeups shots, you'll never be able to tell anyways. These are quite macro-oriented shots. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, wow. Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So as it turns out, I need to part with this watch. Anyone interested in purchasing one, I'd be willing to part with mine at cost. The bracelet has not even been sized, it is 100% brand new.

Thought I would post here first to give anyone who really wanted it first dibs, and list it in the sale section after.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> So as it turns out, I need to part with this watch. Anyone interested in purchasing one, I'd be willing to part with mine at cost. The bracelet has not even been sized, it is 100% brand new.
> 
> Thought I would post here first to give anyone who really wanted it first dibs, and list it in the sale section after.


What made you decide to part with it?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What made you decide to part with it?


Financial constraints. I was at one point trying to decide between this and the SKX, but I think I'm going to end up parting with both.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Financial constraints. I was at one point trying to decide between this and the SKX, but I think I'm going to end up parting with both.


I've definitely been there myself. At one point I had 12 Seiko SKX watches in my stable. Yikes!! Now I have two SKX and two Tisell's and I'm good.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine came last night. Looks beautiful. The bezel click however feels very loose and cheap. Not really a big deal as it won't likely ever get used. I used a bit of light clock oil on it and it feels less cheap and grindy now. I put a little oil in the crown too just to help it stay smooth. Love the look. I sized it and it's ready for the wife to wrap up and I don't get it until Christmas now  At least I have one now though!!


----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

RazaXML said:


> Mine came last night. Looks beautiful. The bezel click however feels very loose and cheap. Not really a big deal as it won't likely ever get used. I used a bit of light clock oil on it and it feels less cheap and grindy now. I put a little oil in the crown too just to help it stay smooth. Love the look. I sized it and it's ready for the wife to wrap up and I don't get it until Christmas now  At least I have one now though!!


The bezel click on my is loud, but I would not describe it (mine) as grindy. Merry Christmas.


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

does anyone have this watch on a 6-6.25" wrist? If you do can you comment on the fitment and a few pictures of it on the wrist?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Semper said:


> Where can I get one of those? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


We detailed how to order in the beginning of the thread. It should provide you with the entire process of emailing Mr Oh. Hope that helps you!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> We detailed how to order in the beginning of the thread. It should provide you with the entire process of emailing Mr Oh. Hope that helps you!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


 There probably needs to be a sticky of how to order. These threads get so long the detail often gets lost on amongst all the posts.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## HuntSp (Apr 13, 2017)

Based on the tracking from my last purchase, I was expecting delivery today... Unfortunately, was not the case.
Hope to see it Monday.

The tracking from the SK service is "lacking" on the US side. Does anyone have a link to a US side tracking service?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

If USPS is doing the final delivery, it should work on USPS's site.



HuntSp said:


> Based on the tracking from my last purchase, I was expecting delivery today... Unfortunately, was not the case.
> Hope to see it Monday.
> 
> The tracking from the SK service is "lacking" on the US side. Does anyone have a link to a US side tracking service?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Once the package hits US customs, use the same tracking number with USPS. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## HuntSp (Apr 13, 2017)

skyleth said:


> If USPS is doing the final delivery, it should work on USPS's site.


This works... Thank you!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Surprised no one has put the sub on the "real" Bond colors.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I quite enjoy mine on the bracelet, its not overly heavy like bigger bracelet watches.

I've spoken to Mr. Oh apparently the crystal size is different between the Vintage Sub and Regular Sub so they aren't interchangeable, cuz I don't like the cyclops. BUT I've seen watches with no cyclops.

So I need your help, what colour should I go for, I usually like blue watches but the Black date just looks sooooooooooooo classy I don't know why. I usually think black is the most boring out of the available colours and I have lots of black dials already but in this case black just looks soo classy and most expensive.




























I can't seem to find a pic of the all blue with date, no cyclops but it looks something like this, can anyone tell me if the blue dial is sunburst? in some pictures it looks very light and some it looks very dark blue with no pop, also I don't know why but the lighter blue bezel makes it look a bit toyish and cheap.










Or should I go for Blue and Black since I already have a Black Vintage



















Thanks!!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the reverse-shark combo, it's more subtle than the traditional shark. Kind of reminds me of the dssd Cameron. Have you considered green options? I prefer Kermit over hulk, myself, again for the subtlety of it. I'd get the watch with the no date dial. Far more balanced.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I can do yellow or orange but still not green, it's not a color that has grown in me. I do like the green sunburst, does the blue also have the sunburst finish?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I can do yellow or orange but still not green, it's not a color that has grown in me. I do like the green sunburst, does the blue also have the sunburst finish?


Nope, just a dark blue dial. But to me still ok.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've spoken to Mr. Oh apparently the crystal size is different between the Vintage Sub and Regular Sub so they aren't interchangeable, cuz I don't like the cyclops. BUT I've seen watches with no cyclops.
> Thanks!!


The case is the same case, so that's a tad bizarre. I wonder if he misunderstood your request - the Vintage crystal is taller - so maybe I would ask again and word it again ensuring he knows that.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Hmmmm I didn't know that I always thought the regular sub was a bigger watch


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Hmmmm I didn't know that I always thought the regular sub was a bigger watch


They're the same. I have them both. No different.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received mine yesterday, it's truly gorgeous. Mr Oh never disappoints and keeps levelling his game up it seems! I really love the dial and the dome crystal, and the brushed bezel... Now I'd love seeing this one coming with gilt dial and hands, a red triangle, and a different handset (if you see what I mean haha)


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Received mine yesterday, it's truly gorgeous. Mr Oh never disappoints and keeps levelling his game up it seems! I really love the dial and the dome crystal, and the brushed bezel... Now I'd love seeing this one coming with gilt dial and hands, a red triangle, and a different handset (if you see what I mean haha)


Go back a couple of pages. I mentioned a gilt version as well. We need to start a thread with specs and have Mr. Oh build it for us. Should the bezel have the 1-15 minute index? And should we go with the gold metal hour indices (Protos) or gilt like the MKII? I'm thinking gilt with C3 lume and could go either way with the bezel. Though I feel we have a better chance of getting the watch made if we use preexisting stock.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I doubt anyone would challenge me on this but, this watch is perfection. This is what I want to see next from Tisell. Again, I feel we have a better chance of production by using existing items. So the case and bezel insert used might be from the existing dive/sub line. Though he may shave the crown guards for us. I love the look without crown guards. I would still like to see gilt hour indices vs gold metal though. The Protos I had with the gold metal felt too dressy/formal for my use. I love the hands on the Black Bay One.
.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

The cases of the Marine Diver and the Vintage Submersible are identical. The polished engraved bezel insert of the MD is about 1mm wider than the brushed bezel insert of the VS, allowing the latter to accommodate a larger diameter sapphire crystal.



Dec1968 said:


> The case is the same case, so that's a tad bizarre. I wonder if he misunderstood your request - the Vintage crystal is taller - so maybe I would ask again and word it again ensuring he knows that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Khoi said:


> Go back a couple of pages. I mentioned a gilt version as well. We need to start a thread with specs and have Mr. Oh build it for us. Should the bezel have the 1-15 minute index? And should we go with the gold metal hour indices (Protos) or gilt like the MKII? I'm thinking gilt with C3 lume and could go either way with the bezel. Though I feel we have a better chance of getting the watch made if we use preexisting stock.
> View attachment 12634581
> 
> View attachment 12634579





Khoi said:


> I doubt anyone would challenge me on this but, this watch is perfection. This is what I want to see next from Tisell. Again, I feel we have a better chance of production by using existing items. So the case and bezel insert used might be from the existing dive/sub line. Though he may shave the crown guards for us. I love the look without crown guards. I would still like to see gilt hour indices vs gold metal though. The Protos I had with the gold metal felt too dressy/formal for my use. I love the hands on the Black Bay One.
> .
> View attachment 12635055


These are beautiful watches!

I am in contact with Mr Oh and have expressed my desire for a 3 6 9 gilt dial and hands vintage submariner with a red bezel triangle... the only issue is that, for it to be worthwhile for him to produce a particular model (even using existing parts, but with some new, such as dial or bezel insert), he needs to have a run of about 500 pieces...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

here are some lume comparison pics with a respected benchmark in different light conditions. the sub matches or even slightly exceeds the skx in terms of brightness.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

a shot in the car.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

On grey Cordura today









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks awesome. Which band is that. Where did you get it?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

it actually came with another watch, but if i had to guess, it looks a lot like this Hadley Roma: Hadley-Roma MS 850 Cordura Grey



RazaXML said:


> Looks awesome. Which band is that. Where did you get it?


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

What a beautiful watch, and so far keeps very accurate time (4 seconds fast a day).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Welcome aboard!!! Can't wait to see your pics when yours arrives.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks! Was weighing between the tisell vintage, marine diver, and the steinhart ocean vintage military, but I am glad I chose the vintage sub 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

For some reason my tracking hasn't resumed since it left South Korea, and that was on Nov 1. Dear USPS, can I please have my Vintage Sub now?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

friendofpugs said:


> For some reason my tracking hasn't resumed since it left South Korea, and that was on Nov 1. Dear USPS, can I please have my Vintage Sub now?


No. Waiting is good for you, it builds character. So learn to be patient grasshopper!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> For some reason my tracking hasn't resumed since it left South Korea, and that was on Nov 1. Dear USPS, can I please have my Vintage Sub now?


I feel you, my HKED 1963 was hung up (probably in customs) for about 2 weeks this summer.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm having the same issues. No movement in my tracking since Nov 1.


10:50 30-Oct-2017Posting/CollectionAS. SANGROKSUPosting office zip code : 15537
Transit or Destination country : U.S.A
13:40 30-Oct-2017Delivered to Transport companiesAS. SANGROKSU15:21 30-Oct-2017anyang mail center21:28 30-Oct-2017Delivered to Transport companiesanyang mail center22:37 30-Oct-2017INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE11:29 01-Nov-2017Ready for dispatchINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICEDispatch number : 206
13:33 01-Nov-2017Delivered to Transport companiesINCHEONFlight number : HA460


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

To track - they're slow to update. Give it maybe five days. Once it reaches US Customs, use USPS with the same tracking number. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

After countless hours looking at Tisell diver pictures and forum threads I bit the bullet and placed my order! What is the turn around time for you @dec1968?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anticipate two weeks to be safe.....mine arrived roughly in 11 days.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you entered your tracking data into the USPS tracking system? Try that....


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

He hasn't sent me tracking yet but I'll definitely be keeping an eye on the tracking number like a hawk when I receive it haha. Keep the pictures coming guys!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Little guy was staring at me, couldn't resist sharing picture


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone's shipping info updated? Mine is going on 11 days since it was shipped on the 30th of October and it's not even in the states yet.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

My Submersible, the rest are SimpleWatchMan's b-)


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

so far keeping time at -5 s per day. here it is on admiralty grey nato.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

martan, great collection. the kermit is my favorite.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm wearing my A9 1200m today, I did a quick comparison last night the A9 still seems a bit more compact due to the more curved lugs


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

> Has anyone's shipping info updated? Mine is going on 11 days since it was shipped on the 30th of October and it's not even in the states yet.


FWIW mine shipped on Oct 25th and arrived Nov 4th in France (was stale in Incheon for a while).


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> martan, great collection. the kermit is my favorite.


I only owned the Submersible on Nato, the rest belongs to SimpleWatchMan :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> My Submersible, the rest are SimpleWatchMan's b-)
> 
> View attachment 12644841





Marctan said:


> I only owned the Submersible on Nato, the rest belongs to SimpleWatchMan :-!


Thanks bro. Nice angle in that shot you have there. :-!


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Khoi said:


> Has anyone's shipping info updated? Mine is going on 11 days since it was shipped on the 30th of October and it's not even in the states yet.


I am in almost the same situation - mine shipped from Korea on Oct 31, and I haven't received any update since.


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have problems taking off the watch? The security buckle on my watch is quite tight.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

K3lv said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have problems taking off the watch? The security buckle on my watch is quite tight.


Maybe you wanna put some oil on it. Mine is smooth and tight.. just right.

Btw some wrist shots for today.









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it generally takes for a response from Mr. Oh? I emailed him late last night asking to purchase a vintage sub and have not gotten a response.


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try this.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

K3lv said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have problems taking off the watch? The security buckle on my watch is quite tight.


It'll relax a bit with some use. I had the same issue. Gave it a nice bath and it softened up enough through regular use.


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Techme said:


> It'll relax a bit with some use. I had the same issue. Gave it a nice bath and it softened up enough through regular use.


That's good to know!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Wearing this today,

I do like how the Vintage is thinner than the A9 but the A9 does seem better finished. A9 Wears smaller due to the more curved lugs and end links. But the box crystal on the vintage is more beautiful.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Watch finally cleared customs today in NYC. Scheduled for delivery Weds. Can't wait to put this on my wrist. Hoping others have movement on their tracking by now too.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Khoi said:


> Watch finally cleared customs today in NYC. Scheduled for delivery Weds. Can't wait to put this on my wrist. Hoping others have movement on their tracking by now too.


Same situation here!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Late last night......and no reply.....remember he's in Korea......you're in Florida.......give him a minute


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Late last night......and no reply.....remember he's in Korea......you're in Florida.......give him a minute


You mean "give him at least half a day" ... ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

He isn't McDonald's and this isn't a drive-thru window....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Exactly guys, give him some space  He will for sure answer. 
BTW, let me please join the club


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't get over the lume shots on this watch. My Sub should arrive today. Can't wait to see it in person. I also bought a vintage leather strap for mine. Nothing wears as well as worn in leather.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

meehoo said:


> BTW, let me please join the club
> 
> View attachment 12657409


WOW, beautiful combination. Would you mind sharing where did you get this brown leather strap from?


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Honestly I don't know, I have bought it with the watch. But looks to me like cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am really enjoying my new vintage submersible - another winner from Mr Oh's laboratory! :-!

Although I like the watch on its oyster bracelet, I sometimes like less weight on my wrist. I've found a supplier in U.K. of very nice rubber (not silicone) vintage type tropic straps - very similar to those supplied years ago by Rolex etc. Good price too! (I have no affiliation) :-d

The watch with strap only weighs 81g and is very comfortable

























View attachment 12658887


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Man I want one. Does anyone want to swap one for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic W/ Cash on top?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sam-e said:


> Man I want one. Does anyone want to swap one for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic W/ Cash on top?


Hi Sam - it depends - how much cash on top would you pay me? :-d ;-)

Seriously - if you can, get one from Mr Oh. I think he still has some and they're great value.

All the best!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I received my unit today. Love the watch head! Hate the bracelet. Honestly, it's cheaply made and doesn't adjust down to a size that fits my 6.5"wrist. The pseudo-Glidelock doesn't lock down and if you take enough links out to fit, the bracelet doesn't lay down in the clasp. Good god. Straight into the garbage it goes. Thank goodness I had a spare bracelet with SEL that fit. This might finally be the watch to make me break down and try a NATO.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Hi Sam - it depends - how much cash on top would you pay me? :-d ;-)
> 
> Seriously - if you can, get one from Mr Oh. I think he still has some and they're great value.
> 
> All the best!


Perfect! I've sent him a message  First time buying a Tisell.

Went through various dive watches and I still haven't found the one.

SKX007 - Great watch from the top - However never liked it side on. 
Squale Millitaire - Perfect 40mm size - slightly thick and never liked the name + crowding dial with the shark logo. 
Steinhart Ocean - Straight lugs and barely no taper on the bracelet - enough said.

Are there any aftermarket SEL bracelets that fit? I read that there is talk of an improved bracelet by Mr. Oh?

Also, how quick is the shipping?


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> I am really enjoying my new vintage submersible - another winner from Mr Oh's laboratory! :-!
> 
> Although I like the watch on its oyster bracelet, I sometimes like less weight on my wrist. I've found a supplier in U.K. of very nice rubber (not silicone) vintage type tropic straps - very similar to those supplied years ago by Rolex etc. Good price too! (I have no affiliation) :-d
> 
> ...


Hey, can you share your source of the tropic strap? Is it really rubber?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Des2471 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really enjoying my new vintage submersible - another winner from Mr Oh's laboratory!
> ...


Yes please share !


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

How do you tell which movement you have out of the two Mr. Oh uses? Loving the 8 beats per second though.

Mine came with a couple of burrs on the lugs that I'm not happy about but otherwise I'm really enjoying mine. Obviously it's a variant of the submariner but it has enough unique features that it can stand alone. The Marine Diver is a clone of the Sub, whereas the Submersible has its own personal flair and identity.

I do agree with others that the tone of the watch is gunmental or grey. Love how the bevel edge of the crystal distorts and gives the dial a different look from different angles. Love the brush (vs polish) and shape of the bezel. Feels like a 120 click bezel. Not as sharp and crisp as my old Squale 1545 but good. Bezel and dial line up nicely and match. My Squale bezel did not line up correctly with the dial. Crown feels tight and substantial. Lume is phenomenal. Just as impressive as my Seiko Sarb059.

Hate the endlinks on the bracelet. Doubt if I'll ever use the bracelet. Rotor is super noisy but it doesn't bother me.

Best money I've ever spent on a watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Khoi said:


> ...
> Best money I've ever spent on a watch.
> 
> View attachment 12659943


+1


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok here's an update on my own Vintage Sub for accuracy. 

Since the time change, I have not removed my watch from my wrist. I wear it 24/7. Showers, sleeping...it's always on my wrist.

I am minus 3 seconds total. Not per day, TOTAL.

Wow!!!

12 days and only three seconds lost. 

I don't even know how that's possible for a $220 watch. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Uh, I'm speechless. That's amazing! 

I know it's only a 220 dollar watch but I take care of it like all my other children. I could never wear it in the shower, lol. I have a digital Casio for any time wearing and shower. I use to wear one of my beater Seikos in the shower and it mildewed.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Loving the dial.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

What SEL bracelet did you have that fit? Meaning, the actual SEL's locked in place securely and worked? Please show pics and what bracelet you had. Thanks in advance.

Congrats on the watch!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

There is a lot of documentation that shows how water resistant these models are......many have shown the depth measurement exceeds the ratings given.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

My Vintage Sub finally arrived after a prolonged holiday w/ the US Customs Office. This is a ridiculously nice watch for the money - everything works, everything lines up nicely. My favorite part is the dial and boxed crystal - there is just some neat stuff going on in different lighting, it's really cool. I even like the bracelet, but I have to wear it a little loose as the glidelock doesn't go smaller when you need to remove as many links as I did (6.75in wrist here). So for me with the bracelet, it's either too tight or too loose, and I'm going with too loose for the moment. Nonetheless, this is a great watch - I don't know how Mr. Oh makes money selling at the price he does, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Khoi said:


> Loving the dial.


Completely agree. It is a subtle sunburst that is smooth and gorgeous. For me, the box crystal distortion took a little getting used to. But now that I have, I love the visual effect. I also really appreciate the thinness of this watch. If the lugs had a bit more drop, it would be perfect on my puny 6.5" wrist. This is my second no-date. The first being the Maratac SR-35 and I think I can deal. 

Enjoying it! My advice is to try any 20mm SEL bracelet you have lying around. SD4K bracelet fits and probably most compatible units but I haven't tested. Strapcode's 20mm Seiko compatible bracelets would be my first choice for test fitment. As others have noted, the stock SEL has too severe of a downslope on the flanking edges and makes the first bracelet link look misaligned.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Well it has been 6 days and he has not responded. Should I inquire again?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Durkano said:


> Well it has been 6 days and he has not responded. Should I inquire again?


Check your Spam folder to be safe. But yes if no email.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> My advice is to try any 20mm SEL bracelet you have lying around. SD4K bracelet fits and probably most compatible units but I haven't tested. Strapcode's 20mm Seiko compatible bracelets would be my first choice for test fitment.


Do you have a link for this (SD4K)?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Check your Spam folder to be safe. But yes if no email.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I agree - Mr Oh usually replies within 24hours. He emailed me today, in reply to my email yesterday. Try him again


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

:-!


Forever8895 said:


> Hey, can you share your source of the tropic strap? Is it really rubber?





Marctan said:


> Yes please share !


So, the tropic type straps I have bought are not natural vulcanised rubber, but are polyurethane. They are very much like an old Tropic strap I had on an Omega about 20 years ago. I like them very much and have bought several for many of my watches. They are soft, supple, lightweight and extremely comfortable. Nicely defined deeply printed pattern. Nice raised sawtooth edges. Waffle back. They have an aluminium buckle. They may not be to everyone's taste, but I'm very happy with them.

The seller tells me he has some left 20mm lugs, 18mm at buckle and have 1820 printed on back. (I think he also has some with 19mm or 18mm lugs - I'm not sure).

I bought them by going to a popular online retailer beginning E and ending .co.uk - search for tropic strap and seller is right-time-uk. Strap cost me £15 (about US $20) with free UK shipping but will ship overseas. Mods - I hope I'm not breaking any rules - I have no association with seller and just want WUS members to have access to these if they wish, coz I like them (the WUS members and the straps! :-! )

Cheers!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Do you have a link for this (SD4K)?


Yep, sure do.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Khoi said:


> How do you tell which movement you have out of the two Mr. Oh uses? Loving the 8 beats per second though.
> 
> Best money I've ever spent on a watch.
> 
> View attachment 12659943


Hi Khoi. To tell which movement you have:

90S5 - only need to pull out crown one click to move the hands

9015 - need to pull out crown two clicks to move the hands

Both are very good movements

Enjoy your watch in the best of health


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yep, sure do.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yep, sure do.


Lol I meant a web link to purchase the bracelet

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> :-!
> 
> So, the tropic type straps I have bought are not natural vulcanised rubber, but are polyurethane. They are very much like an old Tropic strap I had on an Omega about 20 years ago. I like them very much and have bought several for many of my watches. They are soft, supple, lightweight and extremely comfortable. Nicely defined deeply printed pattern. Nice raised sawtooth edges. Waffle back. They have an aluminium buckle. They may not be to everyone's taste, but I'm very happy with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Will check them out now!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm -2 on the first day with the 90S5. More accurate than the two ETA 2824-2 and 6R15 I've owned.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets get Mr. Oh to build this? What 500 people are on board with me lol?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Lets get Mr. Oh to build this? What 500 people are on board with me lol?
> View attachment 12669935


+1

But I think MilSub homage would be the more sell out model and easier to get the 500 people on board.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1
> 
> But I think MilSub homage would be the more sell out model and easier to get the 500 people on board.


+10000

5517 Milsub is the way to go


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

The thing with the milsub is he will need to produce a new bezel insert. Watch will have a higher chance of being made if he can use existing inventory.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I think just a change of the hands of current Submersible MilSub hands, and fully brushed case and bracelet, will be enough. I prefer current brushed ceramic bezel insert, than the full 60 minutes index aluminium bezel. And I would think most might agree with me on this too.

Really, I see current Submersible's dial, dome crystal and bezel insert, are very good for building a 5517 homage. Unless you're looking for a 1 to 1 copy of MilSub ....


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I just wore my Tisell out to the west coast and back over 3 days. I gotta say, it is one of only 2 or 3 watches that I feel I could wear absolutely every day with no compromise in comfort, style, or fascination. It's a beautiful watch that is incredibly comfortable. The design is timeless, simple, clear, and immensely satisfying. This is one of the finest bargains in the diver world, IMHO.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> I just wore my Tisell out to the west coast and back over 3 days. I gotta say, it is one of only 2 or 3 watches that I feel I could wear absolutely every day with no compromise in comfort, style, or fascination. It's a beautiful watch that is incredibly comfortable. The design is timeless, simple, clear, and immensely satisfying. This is one of the finest bargains in the diver world, IMHO.


I never take my Vintage Sub off. Love it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine today...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Khoi said:


> Lets get Mr. Oh to build this? What 500 people are on board with me lol?
> View attachment 12669935


That's my watch right there.

Would be great if Mr Oh would be able to build it. Ceramic bezel insert would be awesome.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine came in. I'm quite happy with it. It's a solid piece. Love the solid tapered bracelet and the 40mm case proportions. The matte ceramic bezel insert brings back memories of my 40mm Oris Aquis which I kinda miss to be honest and that watch cost me north of $1000. It's assuring knowing that the lume pieces won't fall off versus the applied lumes from the Marine Diver. It was important to me that the bezel edge was cut deeply with a brushed finishing. I wouldn't have bought the watch had it been polished. Was pleasantly surprised by the lume strength on this too. For me, major cons were the glide lock clasp. It is terrible to operate. I struggled quite a bit adjusting it. The non-flush lugs are a bit annoying but will take some getting used to. It would have been nice if the crown was signed . This is a great watch if you want something more than an Orient Ray/SKX007 and less than a Steinhart Ocean. It's right in between quality wise. Here are some pics:


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Great review! I am really looking forward to mine.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Congratulations! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, update on accuracy. THREE AND A HALF WEEKS IN since I adjusted the time and my Vintage Sub is only six seconds slow.........HOLY CARPZ!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Oh, update on accuracy. THREE AND A HALF WEEKS IN since I adjusted the time and my Vintage Sub is only six seconds slow.........HOLY CARPZ!


Mr Oh is good !! :-! 

It was thanks to you David that I ordered this and have no regrets

Enjoy this great watch in the best of health!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Mr Oh is good !! :-!
> 
> It was thanks to you David that I ordered this and have no regrets
> 
> Enjoy this great watch in the best of health!


I'm so glad you love it. It's by far and away my favorite watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Bond nato looks very slick!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## K3lv (Oct 30, 2017)

Bond nato looks very slick!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

3 days running at +1. Amazing!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not crazy about the thick glide lock clasp and the solid end links. Anyone have a lead on an aftermarket bracelet that fits? I don't mind downgrading to hollow end links and the old style flip lock.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Cat is impressed with the Submersible


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been wanting a Kemmner 007 Harley for quite a few months (longer than I've been aware of the Tisell Vintage Submersible), and finally one comes around for sale in f29... and I look at my Tisell and even with a bracelet that leaves a bit to be desired, I find myself hesitating to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Kemmner, and they seem to hold and appreciate in value. Doubt I'll ever sell mine though.


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice looking. I was thinking of buying one but have been on the fence. I think I will buy one now.


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

Sporting mine on black rubber and love it.


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Where is that black rubber strap from?


----------



## meehoo (May 24, 2016)

It is actually aftermarket strap for Omega PO. It fits the lugs with a bit of struggle but blocks the bezel from rotating. Please keep that in mind.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So a lot of requests happened and Steinhart produced a 39mm OVM that is an exclusive through Gnomon.....and after seeing it, this Vintage Submersible watch is still by far and away the superior looking watch.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

DEC1968,

I saw that too. Now all those people wanting Mr. Oh to make the OVM can buy the Steinhart and Mr. Oh can make a gilt diver. Lol. I agree the Submersible is still superior. I'm glad Steinhart is making more 39mm watches. The one watch they make that I wanted but didn't because of the case size was the Ocean One Legacy.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

There's also Tiger's latest offer, 39mm, big crown, perfect fit... Just the weak lume to dislike, but at this price point...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is there any WR to that Tiger model? I wear my watch everywhere and never take it off...shower, pool, etc.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> There's also Tiger's latest offer, 39mm, big crown, perfect fit... Just the weak lume to dislike, but at this price point...


Would you mind share the source of the strap?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Is there any WR to that Tiger model? I wear my watch everywhere and never take it off...shower, pool, etc.


They announce 10atm water resistance but offer no guarantee on water damage... I suspect they don't bother testing the watches, which is a little sad but again, at 139$ we probably shouldn't ask too much.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

pierch said:


> Would you mind share the source of the strap?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Bought it from eBay a couple years ago for $12 but it's been discontinued since then


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> They announce 10atm water resistance but offer no guarantee on water damage... I suspect they don't bother testing the watches, which is a little sad but again, at 139$ we probably shouldn't ask too much.


At less than $100 extra, Mr Oh delivers 200m WR that has exceeded that in testing.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> Bought it from eBay a couple years ago for $12 but it's been discontinued since then


Oh, tnx anyway.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> At less than $100 extra, Mr Oh delivers 200m WR that has exceeded that in testing.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


That's why I also own 2 Marine Divers and a submersible, yeah. If Mr Oh comes with a cool BB one homage I'll be all in for sure.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> That's why I also own 2 Marine Divers and a submersible, yeah. If Mr Oh comes with a cool BB one homage I'll be all in for sure.


+1


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Accidental double post.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

n1k0 said:


> That's why I also own 2 Marine Divers and a submersible, yeah. If Mr Oh comes with a cool BB one homage I'll be all in for sure.


 And if he ever decides to tool up and offer these watches in either 42mm or 44mm I'm in a serious spot of bother.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Three Little [Disappointing] Words









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Three Little [Disappointing] Words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, how much more?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious, how much more?


Dunno if we should discuss that publicly as... well, you know.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Don't know yet... will happily pm anybody once I get the charges letter.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone talk to Mr.Oh lately? I recall he said the regular subs were expected in Nov. But it is almost Christmas already. Are the vintage subs still in Stock?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Never heard of the addtl fees and no clue why the delays are happening. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Dunno if we should discuss that publicly as... well, you know.





Mrwozza70 said:


> Don't know yet... will happily pm anybody once I get the charges letter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I think just in percentage increase should be fine.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got an email that every Sub variant is back in stock.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Just got an email that every Sub variant is back in stock.


Ordered mine. What did everyone else order?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ nope my watch budget is completely tapped out.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Khoi said:


> Just got an email that every Sub variant is back in stock.


How do you tell what's what? I only see one version as far as I can tell and can't find any other version in any menu I looked. Being only in Korean doesn't really help either.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> How do you tell what's what? I only see one version as far as I can tell and can't find any other version in any menu I looked. Being only in Korean doesn't really help either.


In his email he provides all the variations - with pictures.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968, what did you order? 

Also, I have high quality curved spring bars if anyone wants to buy a pair. 20mm 1.5mm curved. 4/pair shipped regular postage.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Dec1968, what did you order?
> 
> Also, I have high quality curved spring bars if anyone wants to buy a pair. 20mm 1.5mm curved. 4/pair shipped regular postage.


I've been wanting to add the no-date Black Marine Diver. So I bought that.

I find that I wear my Vintage Sub all the time (because it's perfect) and that I also prefer the symmetry of the no date dial. I love the dated version because it's classic - but the no date trumps it.

I may re-lume it to match the lume on the Vintage Sub. I just love that lume on it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've been wanting to add the no-date Black Marine Diver. So I bought that.
> 
> I find that I wear my Vintage Sub all the time (because it's perfect) and that I also prefer the symmetry of the no date dial. I love the dated version because it's classic - but the no date trumps it.
> 
> ...


Honestly, imo, BGW9 lume is more suitable for the modern looking black Marine Diver. I think you might be less happy with C3 re-lume than BGW9.

Anyway, share a pic and your thoughts, if you decide to go with the relume.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Khoi said:


> Just got an email that every Sub variant is back in stock.


But this Vintage version is not showing up on his site. Yet.
Maybe he will update?


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I've been wanting to add the no-date Black Marine Diver. So I bought that.
> 
> I find that I wear my Vintage Sub all the time (because it's perfect) and that I also prefer the symmetry of the no date dial. I love the dated version because it's classic - but the no date trumps it.
> 
> ...


YES! Once I got my Kemmner I realized no date was the way to go. Beauty in symmetry. If you miss the date function just set the bezel pip to the minute tick that corresponds with the date. I do this as well with my chrono secs hand on my Speedmaster.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> But this Vintage version is not showing up on his site. Yet.
> Maybe he will update?


The Submersible is not on the site. You'll have to email him directly for those. I believe he stocks those less frequently which is why it is not on the website.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Three Little [Disappointing] Words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boooo


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> YES! Once I got my Kemmner I realized no date was the way to go. Beauty in symmetry. If you miss the date function just set the bezel pip to the minute tick that corresponds with the date. I do this as well with my chrono secs hand on my Speedmaster.


I would have never thought of that. Genius!!!!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Love the watch so far but I find the dome bezel is a bit distracting. does anyone have any good ideas on how to mod the saphire to something more flat?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Assumimg the vintage sub and marine diver share the same case, you could email mr oh and ask him to sell you the stock flat crystal that is installed on the pro diver. It should swap right in.



RazaXML said:


> Love the watch so far but I find the dome bezel is a bit distracting. does anyone have any good ideas on how to mod the saphire to something more flat?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RazaXML said:


> Love the watch so far but I find the dome bezel is a bit distracting. does anyone have any good ideas on how to mod the saphire to something more flat?


Could you explain that a bit more? How does it distract you? I find it very easy to read and provides a wonderful level of detail on the edges versus a straight flat look. Also helps to hide smudges.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

I am constantly looking at the dial on mine. I find the distortion and likeness to a plexi crystal mesmerizing.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, my vintage sub just fell on kitchen floor. No visible damage but something is loose inside. It is still running. Should i contact mr.oh and send it to him to have a look?
Cheers


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, my vintage sub just fell on kitchen floor. No visible damage but something is loose inside. It is still running. Should i contact mr.oh and send it to him to have a look?
> Cheers


Yes but it may be a lot cheaper if you find a local shop to do the repairs.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, my vintage sub just fell on kitchen floor. No visible damage but something is loose inside. It is still running. Should i contact mr.oh and send it to him to have a look?
> Cheers


I think send back to Tisell might be more expensive. But I feel more assured than letting local shop to do the repair.

But I think you should wait about a week to see whether your watch still runs properly after this period. After all, damage already done. You just need to wait to assess the extend of damage.

Cheers bro. ;-)


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, my vintage sub just fell on kitchen floor. No visible damage but something is loose inside. It is still running. Should i contact mr.oh and send it to him to have a look?
> Cheers


You can try to get a *trusted* local watchmaker to take a look . The other time my friend's speedmaster also had something loose inside. Turned out the winding rotor have gotten loose and it's just a quick and cheap fix of tightening the rotor screw.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Marctan said:


> You can try to get a *trusted* local watchmaker to take a look . The other time my friend's speedmaster also had something loose inside. Turned out the winding rotor have gotten loose and it's just a quick and cheap fix of tightening the rotor screw.


Could also just be a loose/broken movement holder screw... I wouldn't leave anything loose in their but this sounds like a simple open up and investigate job.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

First Tisell Sub and pretty impressed...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Couple more... this is 'Oh' so very nice️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> First Tisell Sub and pretty impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mrwozza70 said:


> Couple more... this is 'Oh' so very nice️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro.

Btw, where did you get that nice jubilee bracelet?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice pics bro.
> 
> Btw, where did you get that nice jubilee bracelet?


Cheers... it was an eBay pick up a couple+ years back... think I re-brushed it as it had some polished bits. I dig it because it has folded links for added retro points... and not too thick... nicely tapered.

Pairs nicely with this... which will be on NATO, leather or this straight end.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Cheers... it was an eBay pick up a couple+ years back... think I re-brushed it as it had some polished bits. I dig it because it has folded links for added retro points... and not too thick... nicely tapered.
> 
> Pairs nicely with this... which will be on NATO, leather or this straight end.


Well, I'm a bracelet guy. So it's either stock bracelet or something like your straight end jubilee. ;-)


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Just a little update - I've been wearing my no date Vintage Sub everyday since I got it back in mid November. Once I figured out there was one more micro adjustment left I could use on the bracelet, it fit PERFECTLY, so now I love the bracelet too. I bought a nice Bond Nato for it as well, but haven't felt the need to swap it over yet, maybe come summer. 

One word of warning - Loctite the bracelet screws in place (if you're using the stock bracelet). They'll work themselves loose otherwise and you'll be sorry (mine fell on something soft so I'm okay). 

My favorite part of the watch is still the sunburst dial/boxed crystal combo, there is just some neat interplay of light going on whenever I catch it in the sunlight. The brushed bezel insert looks great, the lume is fantastic, the movement is solid, I really think this is a tremendous value for a sub style dive watch and it's pretty much taken me out of the whole watch collection merry-go-round altogether. I've got a few solar watches I'll probably sell and then I'll be down to a quartz beater and the Vintage Sub. I like it THAT much.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

the dial is very nice indeed... that subtle sunburst sets this apart from most others in the same price bracket.

Tricky to photograph though...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> the dial is very nice indeed... that subtle sunburst sets this apart from most others in the same price bracket.
> 
> Tricky to photograph though...
> 
> ...












Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Great shot of the dial right there... I guess if we had any sunshine in the UK it would help my cause ️

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> So a lot of requests happened and Steinhart produced a 39mm OVM that is an exclusive through Gnomon.....and after seeing it, this Vintage Submersible watch is still by far and away the superior looking watch.


OVM is true homage to milsub. This is just Tisell's own spin to it. The OVM 39 build and bracelet is multiple classes above. But it also costs 2-3x more too (with duties).

Source: have both watches. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watch0b0y said:


> OVM is true homage to milsub. This is just Tisell's own spin to it. The OVM 39 build and bracelet is multiple classes above. But it also costs 2-3x more too (with duties).
> 
> Source: have both watches.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


After looking at this photo from another user, Sam-e in the OVM 39mm thread, I observe that the OVM wears a bit smaller than the Vintage Sub. What are your thoughts?

I think at some stage I will get both, but I am leaning towards the 42mm OVM over the 39mm OVM.

Also, I've read that a few members have mentioned their bezel action is a bit loose - which is a deal breaker for me. How is the bezel action on your OVM?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

watch0b0y said:


> OVM is true homage to milsub. This is just Tisell's own spin to it. The OVM 39 build and bracelet is multiple classes above. But it also costs 2-3x more too (with duties).
> 
> Source: have both watches.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Former OVM owner (gen 1, gen 2, LE from Gnomon). I disagree that it is a true homage for multiple reasons.

1) Case Design - the odd flat lug shaped case makes their take on the homage unique and not as good as the Tisell. The Tisel case is much closer to the true Sub than the OVM.

2) Bracelet design and taper. The OVM bracelet and taper doesn't match the Sub design like the Tisell does. The end links and flat angles look ridiculous on smaller wrists and can be at 90 degrees on wrist. Yes the Steinhart quality is better, but it's twice as expensive. That should be expected. If Tisell delivered at the same price point, I can guarantee it would be equal to the Steinhart, if that's what Mr Oh wanted to do.

3) Crystal - the Tisell crystal is much closer to the original Sub.

I'll take two Tisell Vintage Subs over one Steinhart any day.

Like I said, I had THREE Steinhart OVM watches. Just couldn't get them to be 'that watch' due to their weird design choices. Sold all three. Wear my Vintage Sub every day. Used to hate not having a date on a watch.

Let's also get this out there - the Steinhart parts come from China - most of them. It's overpriced.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Actually, I had found a MilSub homage that can be on par with Steinhart 42 mm OVM, if not better. It's the new Armida A9 ETA2824 version.

Probably the flat sapphire crystal, the 20 mm to 18 mm bracelet, and C3 lume which is a bit weaker than Tisell Submersible, keeps the A9 ETA from becoming our ideal MilSub, imo. 

Anyway, Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> ^^ Actually, I had found a MilSub homage that can be on par with Steinhart 42 mm OVM, if not better. It's the new Armida A9 ETA2824 version.
> 
> Probably the flat sapphire crystal, the 20 mm to 18 mm bracelet, and C3 lume which is a bit weaker than Tisell Submersible, keeps the A9 ETA from becoming our ideal MilSub, imo.
> 
> Anyway, Happy New Year to all!


I can agree with that - but even still, I'll take two Tisell Vintage Subs for the same money. I'd even do a hand swap in one for sword hands....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I can agree with that - but even still, I'll take two Tisell Vintage Subs for the same money. I'd even do a hand swap in one for sword hands....
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Lol, but it's hard to get matching lume for the hands, unless you want to relume yourself. I know I can get the hands from Tiger Concept. I'm curious to know where you would be get the MilSub hands for the Miyota 9015?

And the Tisell shoulder width of the lugs is in between older 14060 and newer 114060. Both my A9 and Ginault Ocean-Rover have the same shoulder width, close to 14060. And there are drilled lug holes on A9.

Anyway, the price of 2 Tisells is not equivalent to a Armida A9, at least to me. Both have two different design language. Armida tries to copy the original MilSub, likewise Steinhart OVM. But Tisell Submersible is just making it's modern interpretation of the vintage Submariner 5513.

Btw, imho, the following are winners for the 3 catagories of the SWM 2017 awards.

Best Value Sub Homage - Tisell vintage red Submersible

Best Quality Sub Homage - Ginault Ocean-Rover 181070GSLN

Best MilSub Homage - Armida A9 ETA2824 version

Note that I'm lucky enough to own and handled all three above, plus many other Sub homages (or copies, whatever) in order to give the awards, lol. :-d

Lastly, I would like to wish you Happy 2018 New Year.


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> After looking at this photo from another user, Sam-e in the OVM 39mm thread, I observe that the OVM wears a bit smaller than the Vintage Sub. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I think at some stage I will get both, but I am leaning towards the 42mm OVM over the 39mm OVM.
> 
> ...


Yes, the ovm 39 wears very nicely. The bracelet has been redesigned on the 39s and there's no comparison with the older steinhart bracelet. It's a class above and finish is top notch. It wears comfortably.

Frankly, for me, tisell's bracelet has always been a weak spot for me. After holding the ovm 39, I haven't worn my tisell since then.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Former OVM owner (gen 1, gen 2, LE from Gnomon). I disagree that it is a true homage for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1) Case Design - the odd flat lug shaped case makes their take on the homage unique and not as good as the Tisell. The Tisel case is much closer to the true Sub than the OVM.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that milsub was modeled after the modern sub, which is what Tisell uses (frankly it's the copy of rolex gmt / sea dweller).

The ovm case is modeled after the 5512 which did have flat lugs. And ovm 39 addresses the concerns you speak of.

I have had two steinharts as well. Ovm v2 and now the 39.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

A quick comparison between the Marine Diver and the Vintage Sub (pic heavy content)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...age-submersible-depth-comparison-4606641.html


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Perfection. Homage please.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I still prefer these hands though.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know. Somehow these hands seems to be the best for telling time in a quick glance, for my old eyes without my reading glasses.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I don't know. Somehow these hands seems to be the best for telling time in a quick glance, for my old eyes without my reading glasses.
> 
> View attachment 12782079


Agreed - those sword hands are always excellent for 'at a glance' time checking.

Too bad that particular watch in that condition costs $100k lol.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't help but think that this was the watch that inspired the Vintage Sub....









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

watch0b0y said:


> Yes, the ovm 39 wears very nicely. The bracelet has been redesigned on the 39s and there's no comparison with the older steinhart bracelet. It's a class above and finish is top notch. It wears comfortably.
> 
> Frankly, for me, tisell's bracelet has always been a weak spot for me. After holding the ovm 39, I haven't worn my tisell since then.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


I'll share the same sentiment. After receiving my 39mm OVM, I haven't worn my Tisell.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ is the lume as good as Tisells? I haven't had a Steinhart that has good lume, but I haven't had the TI models.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ is the lume as good as Tisells? I haven't had a Steinhart that has good lume, but I haven't had the TI models.


From what I've read the lume isn't as good. If it is like the lume on the 42mm model, (I've had 3 of them), I'd say good, not great.

The lume on the Vintage Sub meets or exceeds the SKX watches. It's strong!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'd agree. I have two Steinhart and the lume is good but not great. The Tisell lume, however, is thermonuclear. On par with the brightest Seiko I have and that's saying something.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I took a very cool pic last night of my Vintage Sub.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> I took a very cool pic last night of my Vintage Sub.
> 
> I have a Marine Diver....great watch, but all of your pics and reviews are making me want to pick up a Vintage Submersible at some point too!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WJG16 said:


> Dec1968 said:
> 
> 
> > I took a very cool pic last night of my Vintage Sub.
> ...


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn this thread. Just emailed Mr. O last night, looks like they should be restocked in the next month... I have the OVM MK2 and went this route rather than ordering the smaller OVM and having two of the same/similar watches, a little variety I guess. I also have a Blue Marine Diver that I am pretty happy with, hard to beat for $220.

Cam


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a viable bracelet solution for these watches? I'm really itching to order the Marine Diver but the clasp and bracelet that came with my Vintage was so poor, I'm hesitant.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Does anyone have a viable bracelet solution for these watches? I'm really itching to order the Marine Diver but the clasp and bracelet that came with my Vintage was so poor, I'm hesitant.


i felt the same way but leaned to live with it. What about it bothers you? For me, it was the sharp edges and the fact that the deployment did not foot flat against the clasp. So I did two things to remedy. First, I knocked down the edges with some nail files so it's smooth to the touch all around. Second, I carefully bent the folding part of the deployent so it follows the curve of the rest of the clasp more closely and thus folds more flat.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Do what I did (detailed earlier in this thread). I ditched the stock Glidelock clasp for a folded clasp.....WORLDS better this way. I bought an entire bracelet from Raffles and ditched all but the final link to the 6 o'clock side and the final link on the 12 o'clock side. I had to use a Dremel to just barely widen the opening on the new links, but it took maybe 30 seconds per side. You cannot tell it is not a stock clasp, either. Best $30 I have spent on these watches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

captaincaveman79 said:


> i felt the same way but leaned to live with it. What about it bothers you? For me, it was the sharp edges and the fact that the deployment did not foot flat against the clasp. So I did two things to remedy. First, I knocked down the edges with some nail files so it's smooth to the touch all around. Second, I carefully bent the folding part of the deployent so it follows the curve of the rest of the clasp more closely and thus folds more flat.


All of that and more. The "glidelock-ish" tooth never clicked or locked into any of the adjustment pits. Couldn't take off enough links to fit my 6.5" wrist. Just very turned off of the whole thing. I ended ditching it entirely after damaging it trying to make an adjustment.

And Dec, that was a nice piece of work...but I'd rather just buy it and put it on my wrist. Still thinking on this.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What I want to know is if anyone put a Jubliee Bracelet on theirs.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> All of that and more. The "glidelock-ish" tooth never clicked or locked into any of the adjustment pits. Couldn't take off enough links to fit my 6.5" wrist. Just very turned off of the whole thing. I ended ditching it entirely after damaging it trying to make and adjustment.
> 
> And Dec, that was a nice piece of work...but I'd rather just buy it and put it on my wrist. Still thinking on this.


It took me all of five minutes.....believe me, worth it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> It took me all of five minutes.....believe me, worth it.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I took a dremel tool to the link that *should* go into the clasp and I shaved the sides down slightly. I polished the sides of the modified to a slightly acceptable level and now it is perfect and adjustable.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

houston said:


> I took a dremel tool to the link that *should* go into the clasp and I shaved the sides down slightly. I polished the sides of the modified to a slightly acceptable level and now it is perfect and adjustable.


Dang you went all out!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Lumes shots of my Tisell and new Seiko, which is better in your opinion?

Anyhow that's the last photo of my Tisell, just flipped it unfortunately and it's with the new owner now. I can see a big smile on the new owner's face when I passed it over.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Lumes shots of my Tisell and new Seiko, which is better in your opinion?
> 
> Anyhow that's the last photo of my Tisell, just flipped it unfortunately and it's with the new owner now. I can see a big smile on the new owner's face when I passed it over.


Hard to say which is better, as the Seiko is nearer and in focus.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hard to say which is better, as the Seiko is nearer and in focus.


Not related to lume but too bad the Seiko is so large, from what I can decipher from that picture the Tisell wears much better to me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Not related to lume but too bad the Seiko is so large, from what I can decipher from that picture the Tisell wears much better to me.


Well, it wears better to me too. ;-)


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hard to say which is better, as the Seiko is nearer and in focus.


Yeah spot on, to my naked eyes both are equally strong.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Yeah spot on, to my naked eyes both are equally strong.


Well, that is nice to know. ;-)


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

I owned a Seiko SARB059 and loved the looked of the watch but was unimpressed with the 6R15. When new it ran +5/15 a day, but as it aged over a couple of years it's accuracy was very unpredictable. Some days it would run fast, other days slow. Though I managed to flip it on Ebay for a profit. I've been more satisfied with my Submersible. I also prefer 8 beats /sec of the Miyota vs the 6 of the 6R15. I prefer the Miyota even with the audible rotor noise.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Khoi said:


> ... I prefer the Miyota even with the audible rotor noise.


You're not alone. ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You're not alone. ;-)


Same here. Initially that bothered me - now, with the amazing accuracy, I won't switch for some time.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Same here. Initially that bothered me - now, with the amazing accuracy, I won't switch for some time.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Actually, I found out by chance that the more longer rotor spins, the more likely 9015 charge up it's power reserve efficiently. So I'm more at ease listening to loud rotor noise now. No kidding.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I never understood how people hear rotor noise on the watch movement other than keeping it next to ear and shaking it to spin


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree...you have to be in a sound vacuum or have it pressed to your ear to really hear it.....and even when you do, it is over before you know it. It's a wonderful compromise (noise vs cost/accuracy).


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well no, actually. Every 9015 watch I own has a loud rotor. Loud enough to hear when you wave your hand even once or twice with vigor. And when shaking to wind, loud. Not horrible, but characteristic.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Man I love this watch.. I need to get the vintage sub next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I never understood how people hear rotor noise on the watch movement other than keeping it next to ear and shaking it to spin


Yup, that's exactly how I did it, lol. :-d

But the Rolex Sub 114060 is eerily quiet, even when keeping it close to my ear and spin. The 3130 movement in it is the quietest I ever handled. :-!



Ginseng108 said:


> Well no, actually. Every 9015 watch I own has a loud rotor. Loud enough to hear when you wave your hand even once or twice with vigor. And when shaking to wind, loud. Not horrible, but characteristic.


Yes, I agree. It's a bit loud, but terribly horrible to some. Yeah, kind of characteristic to me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a Helson SD40 v1 with the Miyota in it.....it was MUCH louder than this Tisell is.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I can't hear my 9015 unless it's pinned to my ear. I couldn't even think of a room quiet enough in my room to try it. My 8215 on the other hand...get ready for take off!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LMAO!!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any pics of their Vintage Subs in snow or a snowy environment? I'm in Texas....we don't see much of that here, unfortunately.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of their Vintage Subs in snow or a snowy environment? I'm in Texas....we don't see much of that here, unfortunately.


1" so far this season in NoVa. No luck here.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Man I love this watch.. I need to get the vintage sub next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that blue bezel/black dial combo!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Love that blue bezel/black dial combo!


It always shows up dark but it is actually his blue dial no date. I'll try and get a clear shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of their Vintage Subs in snow or a snowy environment? I'm in Texas....we don't see much of that here, unfortunately.


We had about 5-7 inches in suburban Atl last month. Unfortunately, no pics though.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

We are actually getting quite a bit of sleet, here in Houston, today! May change over to snow at some point.... It was 70+ degrees yesterday and 26 degrees today, so the ground is not cold enough for it to stick, but it is piling up on the roofs and cars.



Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of their Vintage Subs in snow or a snowy environment? I'm in Texas....we don't see much of that here, unfortunately.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Man I love this watch.. I need to get the vintage sub next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color combo looks incredibly good! I've got the green bezel and black dial coming, along with a black on black.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It was 15 last night here in McKinney. Had to call the cops on neighbor who refused to bring their Dog inside. At midnight. Poor thing barked for hours. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> It was 15 last night here in McKinney. Had to call the cops on neighbor who refused to bring their Dog inside. At midnight. Poor thing barked for hours.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


The F is wrong with people?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> It was 15 last night here in McKinney. Had to call the cops on neighbor who refused to bring their Dog inside. At midnight. Poor thing barked for hours.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Well, good for you, that poor dog would have died, if left outside all night in those temperatures. I have a pit bull and a lab mix and they both wear sweaters, when they go outside; my pit bull actually loves his sweater and prances around when wearing it! I know, sweaters, it's a little silly....my wife bought them for the dogs.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drttown said:


> Well, good for you, that poor dog would have died, if left outside all night in those temperatures. I have a pit bull and a lab mix and they both wear sweaters, when they go outside; my pit bull actually loves his sweater and prances around when wearing it! I know, sweaters, it's a little silly....my wife bought them for the dogs.


Nice. |>


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well no, actually. Every 9015 watch I own has a loud rotor. Loud enough to hear when you wave your hand even once or twice with vigor. And when shaking to wind, loud. Not horrible, but characteristic.


I can hear the rotor on my Seiko Turtle and on my grandfather's vintage watch but it has to be quiet and I have to be listening for it.
Why is this such a big deal with this movement?
Sorry just wondering. -Thanks


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

drttown said:


> Well, good for you, that poor dog would have died, if left outside all night in those temperatures. I have a pit bull and a lab mix and they both wear sweaters, when they go outside; my pit bull actually loves his sweater and prances around when wearing it! I know, sweaters, it's a little silly....my wife bought them for the dogs.


Nothing wrong with that! My Great Dane wears my hoody in the cold and my lab wears my wife's! Gotta take care to make sure they're warm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Has anybody ordered a Tisell from the following site? https://www.tisellwatch.com/

The USD price is higher than the $220 price I've previously heard advertised going directly through Mr. Oh. Has the price gone up or is this just a retailer mark up?

Thanks


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

That would be retailer markup, but they say in stock with them and you dont have to wait! That would be the price of not getting on the wait list.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

I just received an email from Mr. Oh and I am on the vintagesub waiting list!!! In reality it is kind of neat to order this way since itprolongs the timeframe of excitement you get when you are interested in acquiringnew watch.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

jhacker said:


> I just received an email from Mr. Oh and I am on the vintage sub waiting list!!! In reality it is kind of neat to order this way since it prolongs the timeframe of excitement you get when you are interested in acquiring a new watch.


Fixed the missing spaces... I can not edit post yet and the web based reply feature has trouble keeping up with my typing speed for some reason.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

jhacker said:


> Fixed the missing spaces... I can not edit post yet and the web based reply feature has trouble keeping up with my typing speed for some reason.


I am too, but for the sub no date. I know how you feel lol!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Worth the wait...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the Jubilee bracelet! Perfect vintage vibe.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

houston said:


> I like the Jubilee bracelet! Perfect vintage vibe.


Cheers... and how about leather for a change up️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Leather looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I went through a lot of pages and still cannot figure out the color of the indices. Are they white or yellowish or greenish? Maybe in lower light due to the lume amount applied, they change from white? someone mentioned getting a group together to have the vintage sub with sword hands. I am in if that can happen. I may still get this one eventually but would love to see same config just no red line on the dial and with sword hands.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is standard C3, with a bit greenish look on both indices and hands. Lume application is pretty thick, imho.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The lume is standard C3 fare...meaning the lume plots are white....but when exposed to light, they turn greenish in daylight and glow green when in darker environments. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Taken within minutes of each other. Last two exposed to bright light to show lume.










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Taken within minutes of each other. Last two exposed to bright light to show lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I see now, thank you, that makes sense, i guess i have not seen a watch with that much lume to be able to clearly tell when lume is charged in the broad daylight it changes from white, haha, epic. 
My favorite part of the look is that bezel insert though. I was thinking to space out my orders, get the blue, green then vintage but i may not be able to now, may need to just get vintage and blue right away


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ok I see now, thank you, that makes sense, i guess i have not seen a watch with that much lume to be able to clearly tell when lume is charged in the broad daylight it changes from white, haha, epic.
> My favorite part of the look is that bezel insert though. I was thinking to space out my orders, get the blue, green then vintage but i may not be able to now, may need to just get vintage and blue right away


I have TONS of pics of it on my IG page as well in various lighting conditions to help.

I'm about to list my Marine Diver Black no date and my SKX007J mod. I just don't wear them enough to justify keeping them. I'll regret selling the J but it's just not worth keeping on a watch winder.

I just can't stop wearing this Vintage Sub. It's become my 'the one' watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm about to list my Marine Diver Black no date and my SKX007J mod. I just don't wear them enough to justify keeping them. I'll regret selling the J but it's just not worth keeping on a watch winder.
> 
> I just can't stop wearing this Vintage Sub. It's become my 'the one' watch.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Wow that is high praise! 
I have heard that this is great watch for the price but now I hear it is just a great watch 
Still on the fence...but you are convincing.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Wow that is high praise!
> I have heard that this is great watch for the price but now I hear it is just a great watch
> Still on the fence...but you are convincing.


It's personal and everyone has different taste, but this ticks off every box for me.

I had a Steinhart OVM and loved it but hated the flat lugs - this has many of the elements of that watch and adds its own spin to it. It's replaces a bare-bones Submariner for me too. The domed sapphire is perfect. The lume plots. The bezel and under, the case size, the accuracy, and of course the price. To me it's a 9.5/10. I would give it a 10/10 with a better bracelet/end link combo, but I live with it just fine.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> It's personal and everyone has different taste, but this ticks off every box for me.
> 
> I had a Steinhart OVM and loved it but hated the flat lugs - this has many of the elements of that watch and adds its own spin to it. It's replaces a bare-bones Submariner for me too. The domed sapphire is perfect. The lume plots. The bezel and under, the case size, the accuracy, and of course the price. To me it's a 9.5/10. I would give it a 10/10 with a better bracelet/end link combo, but I live with it just fine.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks. I personally prefer a more modern look but my son loves the vintage look. He is looking a the Steinhart and i think he should be looking at the Tisell. I will share this with him. Thanks again


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I have TONS of pics of it on my IG page as well in various lighting conditions to help.
> 
> I'm about to list my Marine Diver Black no date and my SKX007J mod. I just don't wear them enough to justify keeping them. I'll regret selling the J but it's just not worth keeping on a watch winder.
> 
> ...


I use to keep my autos on a winder until I read an article about Bill Yao with his opinion on winders. Basically, you're adding wear to the watch by keeping it on a winder. The equivalent of keeping the engine in your car running so it's warm the next day. It's convenient but entirely unnecessary. Made since to me so I sold my winder.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I never thought to look at it that way but it makes sense. To me I keep them on there so I can just grab a watch and go......not have to wind it and set time (and day/date on SKX).



Khoi said:


> I use to keep my autos on a winder until I read an article about Bill Yao with his opinion on winders. Basically, you're adding wear to the watch by keeping it on a winder. The equivalent of keeping the engine in your car running so it's warm the next day. It's convenient but entirely unnecessary. Made since to me so I sold my winder.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I never thought to look at it that way but it makes sense. To me I keep them on there so I can just grab a watch and go......not have to wind it and set time (and day/date on SKX).


Me too. Though now I've come to enjoy picking up a dead watch, winding, and setting the time. A little watch fore-play before getting to enjoy it on the wrist the rest of the day.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Me too. Though now I've come to enjoy picking up a dead watch, winding, and setting the time. A little watch fore-play before getting to enjoy it on the wrist the rest of the day.


A man enjoying foreplay.....lol

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> A man enjoying foreplay.....lol
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Oh, it's not for me. It's for the watch.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

This, and the associated review thread, have been a bad influence! Added my name to the waitlist for a Vintage Sub as well. I've gone back to Tisell several times when looking for a watch and always brushed them off as yet another homage. Thank you Dec1968 for the great review, and everyone else for the great words about the brand. Ive been looking for a 40mm to check off all the watch needs (40mm, 28.8k bph, sapphire, 200m, 20mm lugs). Time to sell my C60 Trident 43mm (really wanted to like this watch, but too big and uncomfortable) and pick up one of these!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheHans said:


> This, and the associated review thread, have been a bad influence! Added my name to the waitlist for a Vintage Sub as well. I've gone back to Tisell several times when looking for a watch and always brushed them off as yet another homage. Thank you Dec1968 for the great review, and everyone else for the great words about the brand. Ive been looking for a 40mm to check off all the watch needs (40mm, 28.8k bph, sapphire, 200m, 20mm lugs). Time to sell my C60 Trident 43mm (really wanted to like this watch, but too big and uncomfortable) and pick up one of these!


Glad to help your addiction, errr, addition to your watch collection.

I'm sold 100% on the Vintage Sub. I even listed my Marine Diver and a modded SKX007J yesterday. I wear it that much.

Can't wait to see your pics. Hope it arrives soon.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Finally got my two 90's Seiko Quartz Chrono back yesterday after being in the shop since May 2017. Putting my Davosa sub up for sale to make room for the Tisell Gilt Sub that will never be made


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

delete.


----------



## mvgard (Jun 22, 2017)

If anyone want to let go of theirs, I'm looking for one, pm me with details!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

mvgard said:


> If anyone want to let go of theirs, I'm looking for one, pm me with details!


Never selling mine, lol..


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, my vintage sub just fell on kitchen floor. No visible damage but something is loose inside. It is still running. Should i contact mr.oh and send it to him to have a look?
> Cheers


Hi guys,need some help. I ordered some tools to open the caseback of my vintage sub. Got the tools today. Managed to open the caseback, now i see that the movement rotor has fallen off. Need your help putting it back together. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys,need some help. I ordered some tools to open the caseback of my vintage sub. Got the tools today. Managed to open the caseback, now i see that the movement rotor has fallen off. Need your help putting it back together. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karan,

Obviously the rotor should be attached to the bit still screwed in to the self winding mechanism. I think it is an interference fit i.e. you should be able to press it back on.

I would recommend unscrewing the three screws to remove the centre of the rotor so you can press that back into the weighted rotor piece that is now loose.

Then replace the whole mechanism using the three screws.

Hope that works for you.

Woz

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Obviously the rotor should be attached to the bit still screwed in to the self winding mechanism. I think it is an interference fit i.e. you should be able to press it back on.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the quick response. Just tried that but it is not working. When i do this either the rotor is too tight to move or its loose then falls off.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi thanks for the quick response. Just tried that but it is not working. When i do this either the rotor is too tight to move or its loose then falls off.


Hmm. I think you need somebody with watchmaker skills to chime in my friend. It may not be intended for those to ever part company in which case it's a fix/bodge or better to replace rotor. Obviously the watch will work without it, but you will be putting extra wear on the movement hand winding it, which it isn't designed to for really. At least that's what I've always been told as I used to remove the noisy rotor from 9015 until I learned to appreciate its mechanical qualities ️

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys,need some help. I ordered some tools to open the caseback of my vintage sub. Got the tools today. Managed to open the caseback, now i see that the movement rotor has fallen off. Need your help putting it back together. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry bro, I think the rotor supposed to be one piece, which in your case is broken into 2, based on my understanding of this 9015 part list.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going to go out in a limb and say the removal of the caseback is what broke the part. Perhaps you used lots of downward force when removing it and it pressed into the part and broke it.

EDIT: Was told it fell on the kitchen floor - ignore my lazy reply where I didn't go back and read the whole thing 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm going to go out in a limb and say the removal of the caseback is what broke the part. Perhaps you used lots of downward force when removing it and it pressed into the part and broke it.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


He said it fell on kitchen floor 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> He said it fell on kitchen floor
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I didn't go back far enough to see that. Explains it.

I'll go sit in the corner now lol

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry bro, I think the rotor supposed to be one piece, which in your case is broken into 2, based on my understanding of this 9015 part list.
> 
> View attachment 12859717


Thanks bro, for the info. I tried to put it back together but wasn't working then i just pushed it into the small wheel. It's kinda working but still think it's bit loose. Have messaged mr oh. Will see what he can do. Based on my past experience he is pretty good to deal with.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Thanks bro, for the info. I tried to put it back together but wasn't working then i just pushed it into the small wheel. It's kinda working but still think it's bit loose. Have messaged mr oh. Will see what he can do. Based on my past experience he is pretty good to deal with.


Fingers crossed he has some Miyota sitting around that are spares / defunct and can ship you a whole rotor. Would be a goodwill gesture and shared here ;-)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got an reply from mr oh.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Just got an reply from mr oh.


Great. At least we know now that the rotor consisted of at least 2 parts, pressed fit together.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Need help guys, trying to remove these three small screws but one is stuck. How do i remove it?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking at those screws I'd advise you to stop and take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Need help guys, trying to remove these three small screws but one is stuck. How do i remove it?


Bro, I think you might be in trouble. I think the screw driver you used is a bit too small, judging by the worn out slots of the screw heads. If the slot is not seriously worn out, get the correct size size screw driver and it will do the job.

But if the slot is seriously worn out, then sorry, I think you might be "screwed".


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's down mood here. Here's a pic to brighten your day. ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any time you can add a colorful background to the images of this model it makes for an awesome picture. Well done.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think it's down mood here. Here's a pic to brighten your day. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12868695


Miss wearing mine.Gone for repair to mr oh. Won't be back for next couple weeks. Best watch ever owned. Just wish had a date function.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Any time you can add a colorful background to the images of this model it makes for an awesome picture. Well done.


Well, it was an unintended lucky shot, honestly.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Miss wearing mine.Gone for repair to mr oh. Won't be back for next couple weeks. Best watch ever owned. Just wish had a date function.


I feel you bro. I really do.

As for date, I prefer all my mechanical watches to be non date. Too lazy to adjust date every time I rotate my watches. :-d


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all, I have a Tisell vintage sub in coming I bought from a WUS forum member. I can't wait to get my hands on it?. It will be interesting to compare it to my Squale 1545 Mk ii maxi dial. Compare the fit and finish between the two.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dec1968...my wallet and bank account thank you for turning me on to Tisell ?. I'm on the waiting list for a Marine dive no date black.I always tell myself I have enough watches...then i buy another and another... Is this a hobby or a sickness?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

It was a V.Sub kind of day today.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

It's killing me looking at these pics...been on the waiting list for almost a month now  Going to make it that much sweeter when I can order mine!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jmadams71 said:


> Hi all, I have a Tisell vintage sub in coming I bought from a WUS forum member. I can't wait to get my hands on it?. It will be interesting to compare it to my Squale 1545 Mk ii maxi dial. Compare the fit and finish between the two.


I've been dying for someone to do this! I was intent on buying a Squale but discovered the Tisell, and now I'm on the fence. I'm on the Tisell waiting list but who knows how long that will take


----------



## emoraniec (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

I am a happy user of a Tisell Vintage Submersible. Although I am aware of the imperfections of the watch, I am in fact so happy with it, that I think I have lost any interest in any other watches. There are some minor things that need improvement- the famous end links that should be a but more curved and the bracelet clasp that looks slightly too shiny & modern. Fortunately, there is a solution for the latter. I purchased a replacement clasp for Rolex on eBay for a fair price of circa EUR10. It did not fit right out of the box and required some sandpaper work to make it fit on the both Tisell bracelet link and clasp link side. The part of the clasp that goes on the wrist side is longer than the visible side what makes the links bend weirdly sometimes, but nevertheless, it still looks much better than the original one to me. There is also a version that has a longer external side available and I would choose it over the one I bought.

The other mod I would consider is the transparent case back- has anyone tried any case back that is designed to for Rolex?








Cheers,
Kacper


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

emoraniec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a happy user of a Tisell Vintage Submersible. Although I am aware of the imperfections of the watch, I am in fact so happy with it, that I think I have lost any interest in any other watches. There are some minor things that need improvement- the famous end links that should be a but more curved and the bracelet clasp that looks slightly too shiny & modern. Fortunately, there is a solution for the latter. I purchased a replacement clasp for Rolex on eBay for a fair price of circa EUR10. It did not fit right out of the box and required some sandpaper work to make it fit on the both Tisell bracelet link and clasp link side. The part of the clasp that goes on the wrist side is longer than the visible side what makes the links bend weirdly sometimes, but nevertheless, it still looks much better than the original one to me. There is also a version that has a longer external side available and I would choose it over the one I bought.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

pw01 said:


> I've been dying for someone to do this! I was intent on buying a Squale but discovered the Tisell, and now I'm on the fence. I'm on the Tisell waiting list but who knows how long that will take


I had the Squale maxi and would definitely buy the Submersible over it any day. Squale is definitely superior in quality but you can't beat the value of the Tisell. A couple things I didn't like about the Squale were the dial (redundant branding), tick marks on the bezel didn't line up with the dial, and couldn't read the exact time under cyclops. I did like the bracelet and tight bezel action. The Squale is just your run of the mill clone of the Submariner whereas the Tisell has a lot of unique design ques that set it apart from your average/clone Submariner. Love my Submersible.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Could you post some comparison shots?


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Khoi said:


> I had the Squale maxi and would definitely buy the Submersible over it any day. Squale is definitely superior in quality but you can't beat the value of the Tisell. A couple things I didn't like about the Squale were the dial (redundant branding), tick marks on the bezel didn't line up with the dial, and couldn't read the exact time under cyclops. I did like the bracelet and tight bezel action. The Squale is just your run of the mill clone of the Submariner whereas the Tisell has a lot of unique design ques that set it apart from your average/clone Submariner. Love my Submersible.


Forgot to mention the accuracy.

Squale: consistently +5/6 a day
Tisell: +3 after 3 days (longest I've worn the Tisell, but every time I've worn it on a single day it would be within +/- 1-2 a day). Not bad for a $220 auto.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

pw01 said:


> Could you post some comparison shots?


Sold the Maxi before I bought the Tisell.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Recent NATO / Vintage combi...










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Bond style today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So I had this thought on the Vintage Sub....tweaking the case and the crown guards into a more vintage look. I found someone to do the work. I also want them to add drilled lugs and to change the location of the lug holes to work with the standard lug hole placement so I can use a different bracelet. I'm betting that the stock lug hole placement might actually be able to stay so I can use the stock bracelet if I felt like it. 

Any thoughts on that? 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> So I had this thought on the Vintage Sub....tweaking the case and the crown guards into a more vintage look. I found someone to do the work. I also want them to add drilled lugs and to change the location of the lug holes to work with the standard lug hole placement so I can use a different bracelet. I'm betting that the stock lug hole placement might actually be able to stay so I can use the stock bracelet if I felt like it.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Personally, I loved drilled lugs. The Kemmner has drilled lugs and strap changes are super super easy. I hate marring the back of the lugs on my other watches. I also love shaved crown guards. It adds immensely to the vintage look and symmetrical appeal of the no date subs. How much did they quote for the work?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Personally, I loved drilled lugs. The Kemmner has drilled lugs and strap changes are super super easy. I hate marring the back of the lugs on my other watches. I also love shaved crown guards. It adds immensely to the vintage look and symmetrical appeal of the no date subs. How much did they quote for the work?


Around $100 US

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> So I had this thought on the Vintage Sub....tweaking the case and the crown guards into a more vintage look. I found someone to do the work. I also want them to add drilled lugs and to change the location of the lug holes to work with the standard lug hole placement so I can use a different bracelet. I'm betting that the stock lug hole placement might actually be able to stay so I can use the stock bracelet if I felt like it.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


|>


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Around $100 US
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Do it. Then get a second submersible for the standard look if you wish to change it up.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

I just got my Vintage Sub used from a WUS forum member. I like the quality so far. I'm thinking of doing a comparison review of the Tisell and the Squale 1545 20 Atmos maxi dial. Here's a couple of bad cellphone pics ?.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just a very quick comparison of lume between vintage sub and Squale 1545. IMHO the Tisell blows the Squale out of the proverbial water.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Jmadams71 said:


> I just got my Vintage Sub used from a WUS forum member. I like the quality so far. I'm thinking of doing a comparison review of the Tisell and the Squale 1545 20 Atmos maxi dial. Here's a couple of bad cellphone pics ?.


Seems like the lume dots shines unevenly is that due to partial charging ? The color from thr hands are a bit off too. Defective unit ?

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Khoi said:


> Personally, I loved drilled lugs. The Kemmner has drilled lugs and strap changes are super super easy. I hate marring the back of the lugs on my other watches. I also love shaved crown guards. It adds immensely to the vintage look and symmetrical appeal of the no date subs. How much did they quote for the work?


I like drilled lugs as well but grime and dirt builds up over time. I think thats why the modern rolexs moved to the non drilled concept.

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Jmadams71 said:


> Just a very quick comparison of lume between vintage sub and Squale 1545. IMHO the Tisell blows the Squale out of the proverbial water.


Color looks different but brightness is on the same level maybe a tad bit better on the tisell. But then again one is applied ndices one is just straight printed dials. Different beasts.

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jmadams71 said:


> I just got my Vintage Sub used from a WUS forum member. I like the quality so far. I'm thinking of doing a comparison review of the Tisell and the Squale 1545 20 Atmos maxi dial. Here's a couple of bad cellphone pics ?.


Congratulations!
I am looking forward to the comparison review.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Could someone give me Mr. Oh's email address? I've had a technology disaster and have lost his contact info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

pw01 said:


> Could someone give me Mr. Oh's email address? I've had a technology disaster and have lost his contact info. Thanks in advance!


[email protected]


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks friend!


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Any updates on when the next batch will be available?


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Nope, everytime I ask Mr. Oh I get the same “out of stock” response and he has no idea when they will be shipped; but he keeps saying “soon”.


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

I emailed Mr. Oh yesterday to be added and asked about stock. He said "Maybe it will be available around April."


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, I do wonder, if someone is selling his mint condition Tisell vintage red Submersible for US$300, would anyone be interested?


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

I am really interested in this watch. What I like about it is that it seems (at least from several pictures) to have more of a brushed finish as opposed to a highly polished finish. Can any of you confirm that? What parts of the watch are brushed and what is polished? Thanks a ton!


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

The ceramic bezel insert is a brushed finished on the vintage sub compared to a high polish on the Marine diver. AFAIK the case finishing is the same for both watches.

I got the email from Mr Oh, regarding the marine diver availability but I'm going to hold on for the vintage sub, hopefully available in april.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashamed to say I haven't worn mine in over 2 months. Still not selling it though. lol


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Opinions? Worth proceeding with?









For BOR bracelet...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Opinions? Worth proceeding with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All brushed?

Love me some BOR but can't stand butterfly clasps, myself.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Opinions? Worth proceeding with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





***** said:


> All brushed?
> 
> Love me some BOR but can't stand butterfly clasps, myself.


+1


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Already abandoned idea... the end link just looks wrong set back like that. At least I only bought and butchered the end links 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been ogling this watch for months. While I bash on Submariner homages, this one seems to be calling.

Has anyone tried replacing the hands on this watch? I was thinking sword hands with red seconds hand.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

zymphad said:


> I've been ogling this watch for months. While I bash on Submariner homages, this one seems to be calling.
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the hands on this watch? I was thinking sword hands with red seconds hand.


Lol, why does Ginault come to my mind?

Anyway, I was thinking changing to sword hands too, but with silver spear hands. But I gave up that idea, as I couldn't find any with matching lume with the dial.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, why does Ginault come to my mind?
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking changing to sword hands too, but with silver spear hands. But I gave up that idea, as I couldn't find any with matching lume with the dial.


Lol yeah, i was not a big fan of the red seconds hand on my Ginault.

We need mr Oh to have an option of the milsub hands set on the vintage sub. We just need to bring it up to him whenever we can. "Thanks for letting me know marine diver is in stock, order placed. Oh by the way...." lol.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Lol yeah, i was not a big fan of the red seconds hand on my Ginault.
> 
> We need mr Oh to have an option of the milsub hands set on the vintage sub. We just need to bring it up to him whenever we can. "Thanks for letting me know marine diver is in stock, order placed. Oh by the way...." lol.


Well, I did bring up the MilSub hands to Tisell when I was ordering my Submersible last July. Somehow, I got this feeling that my wish mght come true by end of this year.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, why does Ginault come to my mind?
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking changing to sword hands too, but with silver spear hands. But I gave up that idea, as I couldn't find any with matching lume with the dial.


I'm open to creativity, just something different than mercedes hand. And some red to accentuate the red lettering. Like silver spear with just the tip red.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

zymphad said:


> I'm open to creativity, just something different than mercedes hand. And some red to accentuate the red lettering. Like silver spear with just the tip red.


Nice. Whatever rocks your boat. |>


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nice. Whatever rocks your boat. |>


Thinking maybe asking Borealis if they will sell the pencil hands with red tipped spear, see if they got any extras.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Thinking maybe asking Borealis if they will sell the pencil hands with red tipped spear, see if they got any extras.


You mean spares for their Cascais? Their C3 X1 lume is a good match. But the minute hand and second might be too long. Also, the Cascais hands are meant for STP1-11 movement, which might have some incompatibility with the Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I sent in a request for a vintage sub this weekend and received the stock reply today...Mr Oh is still aiming for a "mid-April" completion date.

Thank you to Dec1968 and everyone else on this thread...you convinced me to take the plunge and try this watch out


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> I sent in a request for a vintage sub this weekend and received the stock reply today...Mr Oh is still aiming for a "mid-April" completion date.
> 
> Thank you to Dec1968 and everyone else on this thread...you convinced me to take the plunge and try this watch out


You're quite welcome. It's an amazing watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

Received emails saying Vintage Subs were restocked. Just placed my order.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

wolfstyle said:


> Received emails saying Vintage Subs were restocked. Just placed my order.


I received an email this morning, as well, and placed my oder.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Twins Submersible :-d
> View attachment 12393917


I just got the email that they are available now. I ordered two.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> I just got the email that they are available now. I ordered two.


:-!

But I'm down to one now. Major purging exercise this year. LOL. :-d


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Link please?


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's the link, which I just received in response to my email inquiry:

TISELL Vintage Submersible MIYOTA 90s5, Lume C3, 200M

I'm in for one. I guess I can stop looking into the hassle of modding my SKX!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

asushane said:


> Here's the link, which I just received in response to my email inquiry:
> 
> TISELL Vintage Submersible MIYOTA 90s5, Lume C3, 200M
> 
> I'm in for one. I guess I can stop looking into the hassle of modding my SKX!


Do you want to sell your skx? I posted in the WTB. PM me. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

The perfect match...

Vintage on Phoenix


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got my Marine Diver which I love but I'm curious if I'd prefer this. It seemed kind of plain at first but I didn't know it had a sunburst dial and a domed crystal. Not sure if I like the fact that the indexes are painted and not applied though. Wish I could see this watch in person, not sure which I'd like more...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

watchesaresocool said:


> Just got my Marine Diver which I love but I'm curious if I'd prefer this. It seemed kind of plain at first but I didn't know it had a sunburst dial and a domed crystal. Not sure if I like the fact that the indexes are painted and not applied though. Wish I could see this watch in person, not sure which I'd like more...


I agree, I'm not sure about the painting indices but I bought it and figured I will just sell it if i don't like it...but I love the look of the domed crystal and brushed bezel. I'll let you know when mine comes in


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone got a shipping date for the submersible? Mr Oh said mine will ship after the 27th due to the amount of orders. The wait is killing me haha ive been waiting for stock to come in since late last year


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

What's the likelihood of being hit with UK import tax one the vintage sub I've just ordered?

The delivery address on my invoice is wrong as well, any ideas how I rectify this? That website is very confusing. Thanks in advance


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Glen Youngman said:


> What's the likelihood of being hit with UK import tax one the vintage sub I've just ordered?
> 
> The delivery address on my invoice is wrong as well, any ideas how I rectify this? That website is very confusing. Thanks in advance


FWIW as I'm maybe just lucky, ordered 4 directly from Mr Oh and none was hit with import tax. I'm based in France.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

n1k0 said:


> FWIW as I'm maybe just lucky, ordered 4 directly from Mr Oh and none was hit with import tax. I'm based in France.


Inspecteur Général des Douanes (Monsieur Grabuge) would like a word with you. Toot sweet ! ;-)


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Just ordered a vintage diver and got may 3 as est delivery date  

Sent from the north!


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Hj3lm said:


> Just ordered a vintage diver and got may 3 as est delivery date ?
> 
> Sent from the north!


Mine was despatched by then not delivered


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Glen Youngman said:


> Mine was despatched by then not delivered


Yeah, that's what Ive got aswell I see now.... 

Sent from the north!


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm surprised these haven't sold out yet. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## yourbrotony (Mar 13, 2018)

Ordered first day they were available, have yet to receive any updates on the order regarding shipping, looks like this one is gonna be a long wait


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

He should have sent you another email confirming your order and a dispatch date. Maybe check your junk mail? I put through my order as soon as I got the email and my dispatch date is the 27th of April so I would think yours would be the same.


----------



## toadnetta (Aug 10, 2017)

yourbrotony said:


> Ordered first day they were available, have yet to receive any updates on the order regarding shipping, looks like this one is gonna be a long wait


Ordered mine 21 April. My account contained the following info. and I don't consider May 3 to be "a long wait". Never received an e-mail update.
Order updates

Monday 23rd of April 2018, 08:28am
Dear friend,
Thank you for your purchase.
Please wait, many orders were received at once. So delivery will be delayed.
May 03, 2018 will start shipping to you. Tracking number Will update the your e-mail.
Thank you & Best regards


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I ordered mine on April 18 and Mr. Oh sent me a similar note saying they would ship mine on April 27.
This morning I got an email and it is already in the mail 
I am very excited


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice! I got an email that my order has been completed today too but no tracking number. Did he provide you with tracking?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmm. I ordered a Submersible 23-April, but I have not yet received any emails for confirmation of order, or shipping. I suspect that my personal email provider may be deleting Tisell emails since I was also not receiving emails from the Tisell account registration process, but it worked at my work email. I emailed Mr. Oh at email address provided by Paypal, so I'll see if this opens the door.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Mine shipped as well.
I ordered 30 minutes after he told me its in stock


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Mototime said:


> Hmmm. I ordered a Submersible 23-April, but I have not yet received any emails for confirmation of order, or shipping. I suspect that my personal email provider may be deleting Tisell emails since I was also not receiving emails from the Tisell account registration process, but it worked at my work email. I emailed Mr. Oh at email address provided by Paypal, so I'll see if this opens the door.


UPDATE - Pretty awesome, Henry at Tisell responded within 20 minutes of my email to confirm my order (very late in the day for him, I'm sure). Apparently my personal email provider is blocking some of my email (with no junk or spam folder to forage through). Tisell is definitely on my Top 3 brand list.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Gurage said:


> Nice! I got an email that my order has been completed today too but no tracking number. Did he provide you with tracking?


Yes. I got two emails: one completing the order and another one with a note on my order with the tracking number and link.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

This thread needs pictures...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

So it seems that the Tisell watches are being shipped from HK now. I got an email from Henry with my tracking number and its coming from HK. I've also noticed other members are getting their watches shipped from HK too. I wonder if that means that Mr. Oh doesn't assemble and regulate the watches anymore from Korea. 

Has anyone noticed that the quality has decreased at all?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Loving mine since July 2017


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Marctan said:


> Loving mine since July 2017
> 
> View attachment 13091369


Is the bracelet really bad? 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Hj3lm said:


> Is the bracelet really bad?
> 
> Sent from the north!


Since you asked... pretty bad... perhaps below par is a better description... not a bracelet to be proud of... Ok it's F'in awful ?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For me, the bracelet is doable, maybe a rating of 5/10. I've seen much worst GlideLock style bracelets before.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> Yes. I got two emails: one completing the order and another one with a note on my order with the tracking number and link.


I assume then I'll get three. I received one with the order receipt (I ordered today) and a second with a note stating the anticipated ship date would be May 8th due to the high number of requests and that I'll receive another when the order ships. Good (and prompt) communication I'd say.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ean10775 said:


> I assume then I'll get three. I received one with the order receipt (I ordered today) and a second with a note stating the anticipated ship date would be May 8th due to the high number of requests and that I'll receive another when the order ships. Good (and prompt) communication I'd say.


You'll actually get 4 emails total - a final one saying your order is complete after it is shipped.
Very clear and prompt communication. 
Mine is in Canadian Customs - it should be here sometime next week 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Saturday night, Sunday morning with the Submersible. And with the forecast bleak it will be getting quite wet for a change!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

My Vintage Sub arrived today 
It is a fantastic watch for the price. I love the domed sapphire crystal and overall quality of the watch.







I

The dial has a beautiful sunburst effect that I wasn't expecting and the brushed bezel looks amazing.
The bezel action is not bad but is not great either. It makes a bit of a grating sound but it has less play than the bezel on my Seiko Turtle (which is not bad).









The lume surprised me. It is crazy bright (even compared to Seiko).
I was really not expecting the lume to be this good 









The only problem I have with the watch is that the bracelet is no longer a glidelock.
As I am planning to share the watch with my son so I put it on Nato, which looks quite good. 
It comes with fairly beefy spring bars and and the pins are close to the case so it was a challenge to put the strap on.
This is a truly remarkable watch for the price.
I am vey happy with my purchase


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> My Vintage Sub arrived today
> It is a fantastic watch for the price. I love the domed sapphire crystal and overall quality of the watch.
> 
> The dial has a beautiful sunburst effect that I wasn't expecting and the brushed bezel looks amazing.
> ...


Mine just arrived today as well via USPS. I pretty much echo all of your sentiments, including my mild disappointment with the unexpected absence of the glidelock clasp. No mico-adjustments on the clasp and no half links make the perfect fit near impossible. I have the diver's extension "out" now, so it fits pretty decent. I'll probably end up throwing it on leather or a NATO, so not a deal breaker. Speaking of the bracelet, I found it kind of bizarre in how it was shipped not completely attached (but very well wrapped in pastic, just the same); also, super easy to size and I was surprised at just how good the machining tolerances for the screw links are. Clasp issues aside, my initial impressions are favorable and feel it's quite the bargain at $230.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Mine just arrived today as well via USPS. I pretty much echo all of your sentiments, including my mild disappointment with the unexpected absence of the glidelock clasp. No mico-adjustments on the clasp and no half links make the perfect fit near impossible. I have the diver's extension "out" now, so it fits pretty decent. I'll probably end up throwing it on leather or a NATO, so not a deal breaker. Speaking of the bracelet, I found it kind of bizarre in how it was shipped not completely attached (but very well wrapped in pastic, just the same); also, super easy to size and I was surprised at just how good the machining tolerances for the screw links are. Clasp issues aside, my initial impressions are favorable and feel it's quite the bargain at $230.


There are micro adjustments on the inside of the clasp (my son found them) - you can adjust it like another clasp...the holes just aren't drilled through:









I hope this helps. I was able to get a perfect fit.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> There are micro adjustments on the inside of the clasp (my son found them) - you can adjust it like another clasp...the holes just aren't drilled through:
> 
> View attachment 13105199
> 
> ...


Well I'll be a son of a b!tch...so there are, lol! Thanks for that, as I've got a pretty darn good fit myself now! And after some of the negative feedback I've read about the former glidelock clasp, perhaps I'll actually be more content with this updated offering. Tell your son I owe him a cold one!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats to those who received the latest batch of Submersibles with EasyLink (Explorer style clasp) bracelet, which I think is a better one for wrist size smaller than 7".

Like I said in one of the Tisell thread posts around mid 2016, the EasyLink will feel more comfortable than GlideLock style, for small wrists like mine. Well, I might order this older EasyLink style clasp later.


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

I also got my vintage sub today too and it looks great! I had the Kermit marine diver previously with the glidelock clasp but I actually prefer the easy link as it is way more comfortable imo. 

The crown is also stamped which is a plus. The marine diver I had didn't. The bezel action feels okay with little to no play on it

Overall I'm really happy with it


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Received my Vintage Sub today (my third Tisell). I cannot get over how nice this watch is! In spite of no glidelock it fits perfect and is very comfortable, easily as comfortable as my Marine Diver with glidelock. The C3 lume is a treat. The brushed ceramic goes nice with the face. Love the overall look. Truly a great value!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree. The new clasp is actually one of the nicest ones I have ever used. No hot spots and fully machined.
I contacted Mr. Oh and he said I can buy the glidelock for $25 (shipped), Just in case someone else was looking for a glidelock.
Seems reasonable.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, I'm the other way around then, buying the EasyLink for my Submersible. :-d


----------



## wolfstyle (Aug 1, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree. The new clasp is actually one of the nicest ones I have ever used. No hot spots and fully machined.
> I contacted Mr. Oh and he said I can buy the glidelock for $25 (shipped), Just in case someone else was looking for a glidelock.
> Seems reasonable.


Was $25 for just the clasp or new bracelet with clasp?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

wolfstyle said:


> Was $25 for just the clasp or new bracelet with clasp?


I believe it is just the clasp (which sounds reasonable to me), but language is a bit of a barrier here.
I was going to talk with my son when I got home from work but I just got a shipping notification from Mr. Oh. So, I am going to wait and see what arrives in the mail.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine got shipped today. Anyone from EU that already have it? Thinking about shipping time  

Sent from the north!


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Mine shipped today too. Not expecting to see it within the next week to be honest. Fingers crossed it passes customs without issue


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Gurage said:


> I also got my vintage sub today too and it looks great! I had the Kermit marine diver previously with the glidelock clasp but I actually prefer the easy link as it is way more comfortable imo.
> 
> The crown is also stamped which is a plus. The marine diver I had didn't. The bezel action feels okay with little to no play on it
> 
> Overall I'm really happy with it


Ah, I hadn't noticed. My Tulk has a plain crown and I've just looked at my recently arrived black no date marine diver... the crown is stamped. Will be interested to compare to the incoming submersible. Has arrived in Melbourne so expect to be able to pick up today.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Lodan (Aug 3, 2014)

Very happy with my newbie​


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Ridiculously nice watch IMHO.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

So the understanding is these are all shipping from Hong Kong now, correct? If so what does the shipping time to the US now look like? Is it Yobokies or eBay slow or is it expedited in some way?


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Not sure to US. But it was SIX days to my doorstep in Canada from Hong Kong, FYI.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Relakst said:


> Ridiculously nice watch IMHO.


Looks great on your wrist for sure!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks! Even looks good off!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ean10775 said:


> So the understanding is these are all shipping from Hong Kong now, correct? If so what does the shipping time to the US now look like? Is it Yobokies or eBay slow or is it expedited in some way?


Ordered/purchased mine on 4/18, shipped on 4/25, received in SoCal on 5/1 (a day earlier than originally expected).


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey guys, i have looked through online as well as forums on WUS and i got hooked on the tisell submersible, but i have to say there arr ups and downs and wanted to share the experience with u guys: 

Pros: 
1. Reasonably priced: its quite affordable and when compared to other watches with similar price range, i think this is a good buy but after few days of wearing....the watch pretty much screws me over...
2. If just by looking at the watch itself without the bracelet, it looks okay due to the homage looks but not completrly a copy of how other ceramic marine diver looks compared with submariner. 

3. They got good service, as below has mrntioned that the bracelet did break and i had to email thrm for sending a replacement buckle but it came back with the new shipment within 2 days and general email replies are quick within 1 day, sometimes hours.

Cons:
1. My bracelet is quite stiff and poor in quality (the buckle came off with one of the small spring bars on the buckle got damaged! Some of the screws dont fit in perfectly (some are too short that it appears to be inside of the holes when completrly screwed in) and the links on the clasp got a dent that scratches my wrist while wearing. 

2. Im not sure if mine got regulated as other members have mentioned but appears to be 10 to 20 seconds faster per day and it stopped within 24 hours one time even after i have spinned the router for couple times and manuually winding the watch. 

3. The bazel action is quite stiff and when it turned to about 8 oclock position (from the top lume dot to eight oclock position), it just feels stuck.

4. The crown is not smooth at all: first time trying to turn the crown out and wind the watch, there was a "click" before i completrly screwed the crown out which is quite annoying....i thought i have broken the stem the first time of using it....

5. Its a minor issue but the sapphire does enlarge the edge of the face (domed sapphire) but it literally covers most of the hour markers and hence difficult to look at the time..

Overall, im not impressed eith the watch given of how people loved about this watch online. There are many minor problems that bugs me a lot and doesnt feel great about the watch. Maybe i had too high expectations on the watch which i compared to my previous submariner (which i have sold and was finding something cheaper and reasonable to wear for everyday use and swap with other watches from time to time)
But generally, i think other watches like hamilton (khaki field) or orient (bambino) have a better qualities and finishing for sure (both are with similar price range) 

What are your thoughts and experiences? Happy to know and share your thoughts!


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone found a suitable rubber strap? I was going to use a Uncle Seiko tropic but there is no way its fitting. The spring bars are so close to the case that a nato barely fit. Love the watch though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It sounds like you've unfortunately ended up with a "Monday watch". Have you requested to return it?



welovewatch said:


> Hey guys, i have looked through online as well as forums on WUS and i got hooked on the tisell submersible, but i have to say there arr ups and downs and wanted to share the experience with u guys:
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Reasonably priced: its quite affordable and when compared to other watches with similar price range, i think this is a good buy but after few days of wearing....the watch pretty much screws me over...
> ...


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

I figured, it might be quite troublesome and quite a lengthy negotiation as the watch has nothing "wrong" or like severely damaged. They offered for swap of parts of the bracelet n plus the above was only my observation, perhaps, other bazel action or the "finishing" is qbout as good as it could be at this price point...im currently trying to order some leather straps (two pieces one but not nato style as the pin bar is quite close to the case) to see if it fits my wear. From what i have looked up online, many owners also changed to other straps for one thing, it does feel less invasive to the original submariner and second, "submersible" does have the vintage look (probably the reason why i still kept the watch instead of trying to refund) 
Lets see how it wears after the straps came in or maybe i will feel better after having some extra punch to the watch!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> Has anyone found a suitable rubber strap? I was going to use a Uncle Seiko tropic but there is no way its fitting. The spring bars are so close to the case that a nato barely fit. Love the watch though.


A friend of mine was able to get a Bonetto Cinturini 306 to fit, with some effort, and it looks nice. The fit is really tight, the strap does not turn against the watch head, but it works


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Knockout blow...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Got mine on.
Love the dial and the insert and I prefer the new clasp over the glidelock.
May need to order one for my marine sub


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

welovewatch said:


> I figured, it might be quite troublesome and quite a lengthy negotiation as the watch has nothing "wrong" or like severely damaged. They offered for swap of parts of the bracelet n plus the above was only my observation, perhaps, other bazel action or the "finishing" is qbout as good as it could be at this price point...im currently trying to order some leather straps (two pieces one but not nato style as the pin bar is quite close to the case) to see if it fits my wear. From what i have looked up online, many owners also changed to other straps for one thing, it does feel less invasive to the original submariner and second, "submersible" does have the vintage look (probably the reason why i still kept the watch instead of trying to refund)
> Lets see how it wears after the straps came in or maybe i will feel better after having some extra punch to the watch!


I would advise against using leather straps on the Tisell.
I damaged a few leather straps as a result of it constantly brushing against the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been wearing it for 5 days now and it's only running +1 per day. I can't get over how good it looks when it catches the sun. I think I may have to sell my other watches 😂


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Gurage said:


> I've been wearing it for 5 days now and it's only running +1 per day. I can't get over how good it looks when it catches the sun. I think I may have to sell my other watches 😂


I agree, the sunburst dial was unexpected. It is hard to believe that it only a $230 watch.


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh thanks mate!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone prefers vintage sub on the strap rather than bracelet? If so whats your favorite combo? Tapatalk changed the way pages load so i no longer can scroll through pics with preloading all pages. I like it on a bracelet but think it would look better on a strap. I am afraid of removing the bracelet since I have had bad luck fitting them back on some of my other watches with SELs lately.
I already have curved spring bars for it so that will not be an issue


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

hanif.rayney said:


> I would advise against using leather straps on the Tisell.
> I damaged a few leather straps as a result of it constantly brushing against the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curved spring bars cured this problem on my Tisell and Kemmner. I prefer leather over bracelet. Wears more comfortably on the wrist.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine arrived tonight... the Tisell family now complete. Black no date marine diver, Tulk no date and now the submersible.... think I'm about done!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine is held by the customs. The horror! 

Sent from the north!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Mine arrived tonight... the Tisell family now complete. Black no date marine diver, Tulk no date and now the submersible.... think I'm about done!


Their pilot watches are also nice .

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Mine arrived tonight... the Tisell family now complete. Black no date marine diver, Tulk no date and now the submersible.... think I'm about done!


This is my plan too, just missing the Tulk, have the other too.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

welovewatch said:


> But generally, i think other watches like hamilton (khaki field) or orient (bambino) have a better qualities and finishing for sure (both are with similar price range)
> 
> What are your thoughts and experiences? Happy to know and share your thoughts!


Really? If so, that's disappointing as I wasn't particularly impressed with the Bambino and its a $140 watch compared to one that's nearly $100 more and said to compete with watches at a higher cost.


----------



## ssjuwita (Apr 30, 2011)

This watch is absolutely stunning for the given price. I love it so much.









Does anyone know where can i get the curved spring bar?


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

I got some from ebay in a pack of 10 or 20. It should cost you about $5 shipped


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

First wear...now in competition with the marine diver and the Tulk for wrist time.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love this watch on a nato strap.
I love the Moose Straps Nato - super comfortable and slim enough you don't need bent spring bars.









I am trying to decide if I like the Vintage Sub with the blue and grey.
What do you think?


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. I have none of the issues you mentioned, probably got lucky on this one. Received mine last Monday and has been running at an astonishing 0 s/day.



welovewatch said:


> Hey guys, i have looked through online as well as forums on WUS and i got hooked on the tisell submersible, but i have to say there arr ups and downs and wanted to share the experience with u guys:
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Reasonably priced: its quite affordable and when compared to other watches with similar price range, i think this is a good buy but after few days of wearing....the watch pretty much screws me over...
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> I love this watch on a nato strap.
> I love the Moose Straps Nato - super comfortable and slim enough you don't need bent spring bars.
> 
> View attachment 13122457
> ...


I think it's very nice. :-!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Had to try mine on the mn strap.
Pretty good combo.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Two Steps (May 9, 2018)

Hey all, I am new here and this is my first post. I am an obsessive fellow so when I go down the rabbit hole, I go pretty deep relatively quickly. In the past 3 weeks I bought a Seiko Alpinist as my first 'real' watch because it immediately spoke to me. I then picked up a SKX007 for my weekend watch and put an 'old Bond' Grey & Black NATO strap on it. 

I then bought a Marine Diver in Black with Cyclops and a Submersible already with the vintage correct 'Bond' 6 strip Black, Red, & Green NATO strap.

So I admit I rushed in pretty hard...even though I also got good and prudent deals all the while. The only problem is until last night I thought the EU dealer with their outrageous shipping and mark-up was the 'official' site...so I never bought from them due to the high prices. I bought both Tisell's on eBay - with the Marine Diver billed appropriately as New.

Well, as I was attempting to resize things, I stripped the one very unique screw that attaches to the clasp. I'd prefer to just buy a new clasp - or at the very least - a OEM bracelet and get it up and running again. I feel pretty crummy that I messed it up myself and going forward will leave some of the adjustments to the pros. I see some of you Dremmel some things and I am not looking at that because apparently I can't even screw something in correctly  

The problem is I emailed Mr. Oh solely asking to buy a new clasp and/or bracelet. I was not going to pretend I bought it from him so I was just seeking to buy and ship a replacement. Well, he graciously emailed back asking for my order number; which makes it seem like he wants to help me out. I obviously don't have an order number so I will let him know I got the watch on the bay and just see if I can buy a replacement. 

In the interem, have we solidified if any bracelets are a drop in vintage styled match?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Two Steps said:


> Hey all, I am new here and this is my first post. I am an obsessive fellow so when I go down the rabbit hole, I go pretty deep relatively quickly. In the past 3 weeks I bought a Seiko Alpinist as my first 'real' watch because it immediately spoke to me. I then picked up a SKX007 for my weekend watch and put an 'old Bond' Grey & Black NATO strap on it.
> 
> I then bought a Marine Diver in Black with Cyclops and a Submersible already with the vintage correct 'Bond' 6 strip Black, Red, & Green NATO strap.
> 
> ...


As referenced way earlier in this thread, I personally took an older folded clasp that I bought on the bay with the links that attach to it and modified the last link to fit the slightly wider inside portion of the new link to fit the Tisell link. It fits and feels appropriate and is super cheap and easy to do. Took me all of five minutes.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

I tried on with a nato strap (bond style with black and grey). First have to swapped with a thinner spring bars and remove the spring bars for fitting in and it fits quite well now. 

Fyi: mines just a simple bullistic nylon strap


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

I got my vintage submersible too, it was without the diver extension but i think the smaller clasp (only easy link adjustments) suits better for guys with smaller wrist like mine. The submariner i used to own has a long clasp which kinda an annoying feature (the length of the clasp is larger than the measurement of my wrist)


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

I joined the club today. BELIEVE THE HYPE.

The only sliight issues I have so far are that it's hard to open the clasp with my fingernails, and the second hand could be just a little bit longer. But no alignment or finishing issues whatsoever.

I took some comparison pics to my Christopher Ward Trident Vintage 38mm and Seiko SKX007. It feels more balanced (and less top-heavy) on my wrist than both the CW and Seiko.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ohh yeah, forgot to mention it was a slight pain in the butt to remove the blue sticker or compound stuck to protect the signed crown 

Really have to dig deep to find complaints here


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

asushane said:


> ^^ohh yeah, forgot to mention it was a slight pain in the butt to remove the blue sticker or compound stuck to protect the signed crown
> 
> Really have to dig deep to find complaints here


Love hearing this. The grey subtle sunburst dial and brushed bezel looks really good!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

asushane said:


> ^^ohh yeah, forgot to mention it was a slight pain in the butt to remove the blue sticker or compound stuck to protect the signed crown
> 
> Really have to dig deep to find complaints here


Ahh, so I wasn't the only one then..... and am liking the bracelet.... smaller profile buckle is nicer.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I used the toothpick to remove the blue sticker from the crown. 
And yes, i love the new clasp. I may order one for my marine diver to swap the glidelock clasp with.
It also seems like the bracelet is a little better. My marine diver bracelet squeaks.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine arrived today and for the first time ever (via Royal Mail in the UK) I wasn't charged extra VAT or other import charges. Initial impressions ... the edge to the sapphire is more pronounced than I'd expected. I like it.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Swayndo said:


> Mine arrived today and for the first time ever (via Royal Mail in the UK) I wasn't charged extra VAT or other import charges. Initial impressions ... the edge to the sapphire is more pronounced than I'd expected. I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!
I really love the domed sapphire too - It really makes the watch.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Wrist shot while out out walking the dog earlier. Tried to fit a couple of Blushark NATOs when I got in but it's too tight really. I like the bracelet anyway.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Swayndo said:


> Wrist shot while out out walking the dog earlier. Tried to fit a couple of Blushark NATOs when I got in but it's too tight really. I like the bracelet anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Marine Diver is too tight for natos, but some bent spring bars would do the trick.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I used the Premium Slim nato from Moose Strap Co. and it just slid in:
https://www.moosestrap.com









The blue and grey has really grown on me.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I have these, i think. Bought last year so they may have been 1.78mm thick but he doesn't have those in 20mm anymore

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221621399426

It takes a while for them to come to the US so I would buy them from toxicnatos. Pretty sure they are the same.


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Good to know man. 
Hope ur gonna enjoy the watch. 
The bezel now turns better probably i turned it every night and here and then and just use the watch for looking at the time at night with that lume by putting it next to my bed.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

The CSW straps I use have no issues sliding in with regular spring bars.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Swayndo said:


> Mine arrived today and for the first time ever (via Royal Mail in the UK) I wasn't charged extra VAT or other import charges. Initial impressions ... the edge to the sapphire is more pronounced than I'd expected. I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


What was your despatch date? I'm impatiently waiting for mine to arrive in the UK


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Glen Youngman said:


> What was your despatch date? I'm impatiently waiting for mine to arrive in the UK


Ordered 23 April dispatched 03 May.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Swayndo said:


> Glen Youngman said:
> 
> 
> > What was your despatch date? I'm impatiently waiting for mine to arrive in the UK
> ...


Same despatch date as mine, hope it's not tied up at customs


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Mine arrived today and there's probably not too much I can add to what's already been stated, good or bad, so let me simply say that I'm pleased and astounded at how nice this watch is, period. This is my third Tisell (Type B pilot and No. 157) and already planning to get the green/green diver (Kermit?) when the new batch arrives in a few weeks


----------



## nburke (Dec 31, 2017)

Mine arrived yesterday, I put my name on the wait list over the new year. It shipped on the 30th April and was delivered to Ireland on the 11th May.
I just bought some threadlock this morning and will loctite the bracelet screws as recommended here.
I'm going to try the micro adjust on the clasp as the bracelet is a little loose,I've taken on link off.
Overall I'm very pleased with the watch, most of the watches I own are in the same price range mainly Seiko's. The Tisell seems a superior build to those.


Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone used curved springbars for the submersible?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> Has anyone used curved springbars for the submersible?


Yes. I've seen a number of posts in the thread, all positive.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Hellbent for leather today!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hellbent for leather today!


I think it looks best on leather. I need to get me some straps for it in 20mm.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm happy to report that I received some curved springbars and they successfully gave me enough room to better fit a nato strap.


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

My watch tracking not showing anything bar being despatched from Hong Kong on 4th April. Starting to get a bit twitchy as to its whereabouts....


----------



## nibrobus (Nov 17, 2017)

Received my Vintage Submersible a little over a week ago and had it resized immediately. 2 nights ago I was taking off my watch and the bracelet just broke, looks like I lost a screw. Anyone know where I can order some replacement screws






?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nibrobus said:


> Received my Vintage Submersible a little over a week ago and had it resized immediately. 2 nights ago I was taking off my watch and the bracelet just broke, looks like I lost a screw. Anyone know where I can order some replacement screws
> View attachment 13137155
> ?


Use the screw from a link removed when you sized it. Will take you ten seconds and a small screwdriver to do the work.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Received mine today an overall I have to say I'm a little underwhelmed based on the hype surrounding the Tisell. In particular, the clasp it a particular disappointment as it the security flip lock portion doesn't sit flush with the rest of the clasp when closed and has quite a sharp edge. As well, the milled hinge part of the clasp has some oxidation or corrosion on it in several places. I'll probably contact Mr Oh. regarding this as if the clasp were replaced I'd likely be much happier with the watch.

















As far as the actual watch is concerned, I do like the brushed bezel and the action is quite good on mine. The dial and crystal look great, the lume is no joke and the crown action is smooth. I'm a little let down by the finishing of the case. As many have said, this all may be quite good for a $230 watch, but the only similar watch I have to compare the Tissel to is the sterile Corgeut Black Bay that I got from eBay earlier this year and the finish on that watch, especially the bracelet, is noticeably better and the Corgeut was only $120. It has a lower end Miyota movement, however, and the Tissel is definitely a more original design seeing as the Corgeut is a near-straight copy of the Black Bay.

If I were more of a nato or rubber strap guy I probably wouldn't be as critical, but seeing as I prefer most of my watches on bracelets it is difficult to overlook the shortcomings of the Tissel (which arguably are less with the watch itself and more with the bracelet).


----------



## nibrobus (Nov 17, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Use the screw from a link removed when you sized it. Will take you ten seconds and a small screwdriver to do the work.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Damn I feel dumb, didn't even think to see if the other links had the screws in them still. Appreciate the help man, I'd buy you a beer if I could


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nibrobus said:


> Damn I feel dumb, didn't even think to see if the other links had the screws in them still. Appreciate the help man, I'd buy you a beer if I could


Appreciate that. Many a time I overlook things. Glad to help 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine has gained all of 4.3 seconds since I started measuring on 10 May. My most accurate auto 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just received mine, i'm impressed.
No issue what so ever.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

May want to get some blue loctite.



nibrobus said:


> Dec1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Use the screw from a link removed when you sized it. Will take you ten seconds and a small screwdriver to do the work.
> ...


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

How long did people have to wait between despatch and delivery?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

If someone wants to trade their easylink clasp for the glidelock pm me.
Glidelock clasp came with the latest batch marine diver. I wore it twice so far. 
Disclaimer: The locking part moves a few mm but it does not open by itself. See the 3rd picture how it looks when it moves then other pics show it flush and closed. Hopefully i am explaining it correctly. Its probably something that will not bother people as it does not bother me.
I just prefer new clasp that came with my vintage sub over this one.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On nato.... little sucker is hard to photograph!


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Indeed. I do really like how the grey in the dial and the bezel comes out in bright light. It has quite a bit of dimension over the standard black dial/bezel diver.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Glen Youngman said:


> How long did people have to wait between despatch and delivery?


Think it was 7 days for me to the Scottish Highlands Glen.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

That's 12 days so far for me to Glasgow. Getting a bit concerned ere


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

dennisbible said:


> Has anyone used curved springbars for the submersible?


Yes. They work great.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> On nato.... little sucker is hard to photograph!


I have some really cool shots of mine on my Instagram page. You've taken some nice pics!!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Glen Youngman said:


> How long did people have to wait between despatch and delivery?


A week. Quickest delivery of them all. Seems like they got faster with each watch. My Tulk took forever..... over a month. My marine diver a couple of weeks and the submersible was here literally days after I got notification he was sending. Awesome!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> I have some really cool shots of mine on my Instagram page. You've taken some nice pics!!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Thanks, man!


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

As a person who loves his Tisell Marine Diver, would getting the Submersible be a big enough change? Same hands, same indicies though flat and not applied which I'm not sure I'm a fan of. I know there's some differences, but is there enough?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

watchesaresocool said:


> As a person who loves his Tisell Marine Diver, would getting the Submersible be a big enough change? Same hands, same indicies though flat and not applied which I'm not sure I'm a fan of. I know there's some differences, but is there enough?


As a new, satisfied owner of a Submersible, I'm thinking of going the opposite direction to eventually get some flavor of theMarine Diver. I think there's enough difference for me to justify it based on the things you mentioned, plus a flat crystal, color options, shiny ceramic vs matte bezel which add up to different look. The price and demand are such that if I wasn't happy with it, I can turn it around easily. Hope this helps.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

watchesaresocool said:


> As a person who loves his Tisell Marine Diver, would getting the Submersible be a big enough change? Same hands, same indicies though flat and not applied which I'm not sure I'm a fan of. I know there's some differences, but is there enough?


I'm also considering adding the Submersible. I don't think I will like the look as well as the Marine Diver though. But it's still a nice looking watch at a very inexpensive cost. I think I would put it on a NATO and that along with the differences you have noted, should give it enough of a different look to make it worthwhile.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Gurage said:


> So it seems that the Tisell watches are being shipped from HK now. I got an email from Henry with my tracking number and its coming from HK. I've also noticed other members are getting their watches shipped from HK too. I wonder if that means that Mr. Oh doesn't assemble and regulate the watches anymore from Korea.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the quality has decreased at all?


I just placed an order, and was a bit puzzled when the Paypal receipt mentioned that the payment was being made to [email protected], and the credit card statement refers to "PAYPAL *TISELLHK CO."


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> I just placed an order, and was a bit puzzled when the Paypal receipt mentioned that the payment was being made to [email protected], and the credit card statement refers to "PAYPAL *TISELLHK CO."


Maybe Mr Oh sold the company?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Maybe Mr Oh sold the company?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Hopefully, he's still handling the assembly and regulation and has just outsourced customer relations and shipping.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

mleok said:


> Hopefully, he's still handling the assembly and regulation and has just outsourced customer relations and shipping.


I'm not sure. I'm just speculating but it seems like there have been more QC issues noted with this batch than any I've seen before. This leads me to believe that perhaps he isn't assembling and checking the watches by hand anymore. My clasp had some pretty glaring flaws that I thought would have been caught if someone was looking over each watch. (When I inquired about a replacement clasp and sent photos he responded that I could return the watch at my expense or wait until the new bracelets he is working on are released (which will increase the price of the watch by $50) and buy one then.) Perhaps demand has necessitated that he ramp up production and outsource some of his operations. That said, I've been happy with how my watch has been running over the past 5 days.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mleok said:


> I just placed an order, and was a bit puzzled when the Paypal receipt mentioned that the payment was being made to [email protected], and the credit card statement refers to "PAYPAL *TISELLHK CO."





Dec1968 said:


> Maybe Mr Oh sold the company?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches





ean10775 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm just speculating but it seems like there have been more QC issues noted with this batch than any I've seen before. This leads me to believe that perhaps he isn't assembling and checking the watches by hand anymore. My clasp had some pretty glaring flaws that I thought would have been caught if someone was looking over each watch. (When I inquired about a replacement clasp and sent photos he responded that I could return the watch at my expense or wait until the new bracelets he is working on are released (which will increase the price of the watch by $50) and buy one then.) Perhaps demand has necessitated that he ramp up production and outsource some of his operations. That said, I've been happy with how my watch has been running over the past 5 days.


Somewhat related to the topic at hand, but it appears the Tisselkr.com website has recently been overhauled (however, it looks as if it should be put back into the oven at 375 degrees for another 45 minutes or so!).


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

It now looks more like the old site http://shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com/


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Somewhat related to the topic at hand, but it appears the Tisselkr.com website has recently been overhauled (however, it looks as if it should be put back into the oven at 375 degrees for another 45 minutes or so!).


Yes, I remember submitting my order on a different style website, but they seem to have reverted to the old version. I initially thought that I had submitted my order to a fake website, given that the Paypal email address watch different, but Mr. Oh seemed unperturbed when I mentioned that the payment was going to [email protected], so I assume he's aware of the change.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ean10775 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm just speculating but it seems like there have been more QC issues noted with this batch than any I've seen before. This leads me to believe that perhaps he isn't assembling and checking the watches by hand anymore. My clasp had some pretty glaring flaws that I thought would have been caught if someone was looking over each watch. (When I inquired about a replacement clasp and sent photos he responded that I could return the watch at my expense or wait until the new bracelets he is working on are released (which will increase the price of the watch by $50) and buy one then.) Perhaps demand has necessitated that he ramp up production and outsource some of his operations. That said, I've been happy with how my watch has been running over the past 5 days.


No problems at all with mine. Keeps phenomenal time, everything lines up, even the bezel is firm. Not sure what the issue is?? I even like the band better, smaller clasp suits me.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I just joined the club. So far so good. Seems like solid timekeeping and good build quality.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gettin' some dive, errrr, drive time in.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on the Moose Strap nato today


----------



## Cooper2209 (May 20, 2018)

Hello from Germany,
I love my Sub! It comes directly from Korea. Has anybody noticed the difference in 5 on bezel?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Cooper2209 said:


> Hello from Germany,
> I love my Sub! It comes directly from Korea. Has anybody noticed the difference in 5 on bezel?


Difference to what?


----------



## Cooper2209 (May 20, 2018)

Sorry, i mean the difference between other versions. In the past the 5 has a longer neck like on Rolex bezel.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Difference to what?





Cooper2209 said:


> Sorry, i mean the difference between other versions. In the past the 5 has a longer neck like on Rolex bezel.


Huh, never noticed that before









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still on the money...


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Received mine today. Love it. So much smarter looking than my Seiko SKX007.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tisell makes a great watch, still enjoying my Marine Diver


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine just got shipped, from Korea, but the PayPal payment was made to Tisell HK. Curious.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

mleok said:


> Mine just got shipped, from Korea, but the PayPal payment was made to Tisell HK. Curious.


Interesting. He must be shipping from both places as mine shipped from HK.


----------



## BorisH (Oct 6, 2015)

My take on the Tisell Submersible after wearing it for 24hrs:
Pros
- A lot of watch for the money. Good case polishing, ceramic bezel, AR domed sapphire, sunburst dial with red lettering, high-beat Miyota, impressive lume etc...
- Unique combination of modern and retro Rolex design elements. Modern sub case with some 5513 in the dial. 
- Very wearable case dimensions at 40mm diameter x 12,5mm thickness.
- Running -1 sec after 24hours, impressive! This could be hit and miss though as I believe the 90s5 comes unregulated from the factory.
Cons
- Although the bracelet pairs very well with the watch, the quality does feel a bit subpar to the watch case. I also recommend using Loctite Blue to secure the screws as previously mentioned. Will probably end up putting it on a NATO.
- Bezel action is not great, pretty stiff with quite some back-play.
- The Miyota 90s5 has a unidirectional rotor which is noisy.
- Gateway drug to actually investing in the real deal .


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

After a week or so, and wearing it for a couple days, I'm not really loving it as much as I thought. Its a great watch, but I prefer the Corgeut Black Bay, despite the inferior movement, and it already serves the dive watch role in my small collection.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ean10775 said:


> After a week or so, and wearing it for a couple days, I'm not really loving it as much as I thought. Its a great watch, but I prefer the Corgeut Black Bay, despite the inferior movement, and it already serves the dive watch role in my small collection. If anyone is interested in picking up a Tissel Vintage sub without having to wait for shipping from Mr. Oh, PM me and let's make a deal.


That's disappointing after probably a long wait. Interesting though, since I have a Corgeut BB and a Tisell Marine Diver. I really enjoy my Corgeut and it is very accurate. But if we ignore the fact that they are unoriginal designs, everything aspect of the Tisell just seems far superior. Enjoy your Corgeut.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Just received mine. It was shipped from South Korea, in the new presentation box, but the box itself was swimming in the large shipping box that they used. The bezel has the newer style "5" which was mentioned before. The movement does not have a middle adjustment position for the date, so it appears that it's still using the 90S5 movement instead of the 9015 movement.

I like the domed sapphire crystal and the brushed ceramic bezel, which does give it a wonderful vintage vibe. The bracelet comes with the Easylink instead of the Glidelock, and I'm not a fan of how the endlink causes the bracelet to appear offset from the endlink when worn on the wrist. I removed the bracelet and I'm currently wearing it on a Bond NATO strap, which goes well with the vintage look.

I hope they'll eventually do a 5517 Milsub.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

mleok said:


> I hope they'll eventually do a 5517 Milsub.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The name is Drummer. Dumber Drummer.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Techme said:


> That's disappointing after probably a long wait. Interesting though, since I have a Corgeut BB and a Tisell Marine Diver. I really enjoy my Corgeut and it is very accurate. But if we ignore the fact that they are unoriginal designs, everything aspect of the Tisell just seems far superior. Enjoy your Corgeut.


For me its really the look of the watch (I like the thinner bezel of the Corgeut) and the bracelet and bracelet fitment (far nicer). The Tisell wins on lume by a landslide, and obviously the movement. As you said, neither are original designs but the Tissel is more original than the near copy Corgeut.


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

I really enjoy the Submersible and I don’t mind the bracelet. Has anyone found a good curved rubber strap that fits it? I found some pictures of Tisells on rubber straps but can never find out which ones they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Slightly off topic:

I actually quite like the Tisell bracelet comfort wise once full adjusted.

Can you be a bit more specific about what you like about the Corgeut bracelet in comparison? I would consider getting another for the bracelet.



ean10775 said:


> For me its really the look of the watch (I like the thinner bezel of the Corgeut) and the bracelet and bracelet fitment (far nicer). The Tisell wins on lume by a landslide, and obviously the movement. As you said, neither are original designs but the Tissel is more original than the near copy Corgeut.


Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Techme said:


> Slightly off topic:
> 
> I actually quite like the Tisell bracelet comfort wise once full adjusted.
> 
> ...


 The fit on my wrist (the drape from the lugs is smooth - no protrusions like the Tisells), the brushing is excellently done, the milled clasp is solid feeling and very smooth to operate, and the taper looks great and is very comfortable. For a watch that I paid $120 for I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just received my Moose Straps Premium Slim NATO, and they fit on the Tisell, although I had to install the spring bars after fitting the strap. The strap itself is very nice, and has the seatbelt style weave that many other brands charge substantially more for. The only downside was that shipping took almost two weeks.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mleok said:


> I just received my Moose Straps Premium Slim NATO, and they fit on the Tisell, although I had to install the spring bars after fitting the strap. The strap itself is very nice, and has the seatbelt style weave that many other brands charge substantially more for. The only downside was that shipping took almost two weeks.


I agree the Moose Straps Slim Nato fits the Vintage perfectly...I find with patience I can slide them in and out without releasing the spring bars. 
I love the seatbelt weave too it makes me want to replace my old Natos with Moose Straps


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mleok said:


> I just received my Moose Straps Premium Slim NATO, and they fit on the Tisell, although I had to install the spring bars after fitting the strap. The strap itself is very nice, and has the seatbelt style weave that many other brands charge substantially more for. The only downside was that shipping took almost two weeks.


Let's see those photos mate!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double post gremlin.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so the VinSub has arrived! I've been reading a lot of the posts in this thread and agree with most comments, but some I don't agree with.

The ones I do agree with are insane value for money, great build quality, fantastic domed sapphire and spectacular lume. I actually do not have a problem with the bracelet! I had bought a leather strap and a new Bond nato in anticipation of a rattly piece of junk with a crap clasp, but both are more than acceptable to me. Even the non-flush center link isn't a big deal to me. Unless you're really looking for it, you don't really see it, IMO. Also, my"glidelock" clasp works like a charm and it's not difficult to open at all.

I feel it's VERY close if not equal in quality to my former Squale 30 Atmos Ceramic GMT. The case is equally nice, and the dial while not having applied markers, is extremely nicely done. I cannot wait to see it in the sunlight tomorrow. My only gripe, and it's a small one, is the bezel action. While firm, crisp and accurate, I feel it's too loud and doesn't "sound good" to my ears, like the bezel on my Squale did. Another huge negative for the Squale and one of the big reasons I sold it, is that THAT watch has a truly crappy bracelet, far inferior to this Tisell. The clasp is garbage for lack of a better word on that model and you scratch the bracelet links right away since it's so tight.

Overall, I think this is a better watch than the Squale 30 ATMOS Ceramica I had, and at a third of the price, that's saying something. It's also thinner and smaller in diameter. What's not to like?

I'm really impressed. I paid $285 for it and it's more than it costs new, but having it now, I don't care. No way I'm selling it. If you're on the fence, grab one of the two for sale as we speak on the for sale forum.

And pics!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Ok so the VinSub has arrived! I've been reading a lot of the posts in this thread and agree with most comments, but some I don't agree with.
> 
> The ones I do agree with are insane value for money, great build quality, fantastic domed sapphire and spectacular lume. I actually do not have a problem with the bracelet! I had bought a leather strap and a new Bond nato in anticipation of a rattly piece of junk with a crap clasp, but both are more than acceptable to me. Even the non-flush center link isn't a big deal to me. Unless you're really looking for it, you don't really see it, IMO. Also, my"glidelock" clasp works like a charm and it's not difficult to open at all.
> 
> ...


Maybe a silly question, but why did you buy preowned, when they're still available new, direct from Tisell?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn’t want to wait for it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> Let's see those photos mate!


As requested.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree the Moose Straps Slim Nato fits the Vintage perfectly...I find with patience I can slide them in and out without releasing the spring bars.
> I love the seatbelt weave too it makes me want to replace my old Natos with Moose Straps


Yes, it's extremely comfortable, and I'm definitely tempted to replace my NATO on the Steinhart OVM with seatbelt weave NATOs. I did order some ToxicNATOS ShizNit N80s, and I'm waiting for PHENOMENATO to restock, so that I can see how they compare.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

CSW also makes seat belt NATO's. It slides into my Marine Diver without problems. Affordable too.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mleok said:


> As requested.
> 
> View attachment 13180669


It looks great with the bond nato


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

So the new ones aren't coming with the glidelock anymore?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

daytripper said:


> So the new ones aren't coming with the glidelock anymore?


No, they come with a clasp that's more like what comes on the Rolex Explorer from what I undersrtand


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

daytripper said:


> So the new ones aren't coming with the glidelock anymore?





ean10775 said:


> No, they come with a clasp that's more like what comes on the Rolex Explorer from what I undersrtand


I can't speak for the Glidelock style clasp, since I've never owned one, but I can say that the Easylink style clasp (as Rolex calls it) which the Submersible is now equipped with works just aces.


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I can't speak for the Glidelock style clasp, since I've never owned one, but I can say that the Easylink style clasp (as Rolex calls it) which the Submersible is now equipped with works just aces.


Agreed. I have both from Tisell and both work and look great!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On Barton canvas...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

T-hunter said:


> On Barton canvas...


Looks Fantastic


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you have any trouble fitting the canvas strap on it? I wanted do bad to put it on a tropic rubber but those spring bars are so close. I couldn't get it to work.



T-hunter said:


> On Barton canvas...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> Did you have any trouble fitting the canvas strap on it? I wanted do bad to put it on a tropic rubber but those spring bars are so close. I couldn't get it to work.


Use bent spring bars. Used on a Marine Diver for NATO that otherwise wouldn't fit. Easy fix.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dennisbible said:


> Did you have any trouble fitting the canvas strap on it? I wanted do bad to put it on a tropic rubber but those spring bars are so close. I couldn't get it to work.





Techme said:


> Use bent spring bars. Used on a Marine Diver for NATO that otherwise wouldn't fit. Easy fix.


Pretty sure Barton straps are already equipped with quick release spring bars.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

dennisbible said:


> Did you have any trouble fitting the canvas strap on it? I wanted do bad to put it on a tropic rubber but those spring bars are so close. I couldn't get it to work.





dumberdrummer said:


> Pretty sure Barton straps are already equipped with quick release spring bars.


Bingo. Zero issues, snaps right in.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Techme said:


> Use bent spring bars. Used on a Marine Diver for NATO that otherwise wouldn't fit. Easy fix.


BTW. Most of my nato's fit without removing springbars, it's tight but they fit.

This is a Blushark nato.



FWIW, i do have curved springbars but have not needed them...yet.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Got close to my goal.

Mid 60s Tudor Prince Submariner Jubilee look.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Omg what jubilee is that?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not posted from a typewriter


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Omg what jubilee is that?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/20MM-JUBIL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Gurage (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone tried fitting a rubber b on theirs yet?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> Got close to my goal.
> 
> Mid 60s Tudor Prince Submariner Jubilee look.
> View attachment 13187027


Wow! That looks awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Gurage said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a rubber b on theirs yet?


Tropic...


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Gurage said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a rubber b on theirs yet?


I've had mine on a Barton Elite Silicone strap for a week or so.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine in the Atlantic yesterday.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wearing the Vintage Sub on a new Nato:









Thank you to Sam from @thecasualwatchreviewer


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Since pictures do not do it sufficient justice, let's try a video on for size


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Swayndo said:


> Mine in the Atlantic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky guy, this is mine after a swim


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pw01 said:


> Lucky guy, this is mine after a swim
> View attachment 13191737


Condensation?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Pashenri said:


> Got close to my goal.
> 
> Mid 60s Tudor Prince Submariner Jubilee look.
> View attachment 13187027


Any modifications needed? That jubilee looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Any modifications needed? That jubilee looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

One needs to get a 1621 replica Jubilee bracelet. I left a link on this thread.

You need to bend open the claws on the inside aspect of the stamped end link.

21mm lugs are required and you will have to bend them.

Then you will have to crimp the lug down. Pad the top aspect of the endlink if you don't want to mark it.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

T-hunter said:


> Gurage said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried fitting a rubber b on theirs yet?
> ...


Which strap is that? I tried a NTH and it was so tight the spring bars would pop off. It looks great.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

dennisbible said:


> Which strap is that? I tried a NTH and it was so tight the spring bars would pop off. It looks great.


Hi, got it from a ebay seller in the UK. Looks to be out atm but you might 
keep a eye out as he will have more, very nice strap and super soft.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RETRO-TROP...var=640865431090&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

One more change .........

I added the stock Tisell clasp to the old skool aftermarket Oyster watch band made to fit Rolex 20mm lugs.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

One more change .........

I added the stock Tisell clasp to the old skool aftermarket Oyster watch band made to fit Rolex 20mm lugs.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Just received my today, it shipped from Korea unlike others who said theirs came from Hong Kong. One of the problems I have is that the link that is directly attached to the end link is crooked and doesn't even sit flush against it but the bottom side of the watch is fine. I'm definitely emailing the owner about that. I installed the glide lock that I bought separately and that works well enough, the regular clasp I couldn't get a good fit, either too loose or too tight so good thing I bought the other one. Bezel feels good, lume is great, the crown wind doesn't feel that nice compared to my Seikos or Laco. There's a noticeable lack of "windiness" for me, the wind just feels cheap if that makes sense. I don't like how there's a bump towards the bottom side of the clasp (thumb side of the hand) on the part that hugs your wrist, if that's something that is accurate to what is on Rolexes, that's just weird.









Sent from my brain


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

daytripper said:


> Just received my today, it shipped from Korea unlike others who said theirs came from Hong Kong. One of the problems I have is that the link that is directly attached to the end link is crooked and doesn't even sit flush against it but the bottom side of the watch is fine. I'm definitely emailing the owner about that. I installed the glide lock that I bought separately and that works well enough, the regular clasp I couldn't get a good fit, either too loose or too tight so good thing I bought the other one. Bezel feels good, lume is great, the crown wind doesn't feel that nice compared to my Seikos or Laco. There's a noticeable lack of "windiness" for me, the wind just feels cheap if that makes sense. I don't like how there's a bump towards the bottom side of the clasp (thumb side of the hand) on the part that hugs your wrist, if that's something that is accurate to what is on Rolexes, that's just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Squale 4 years ago...









https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/would-you-bothered-1033178.html

Yup, I was a noob. Still feel like one now.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I decided to match the Nato on my Vintage Sub to what I was wearing today...not sure what that says about me


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My Squale 4 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 13198195
> 
> ...


I was bothered by this when I got this watch also. How the bracelet is positioned to the endlink is poorly excecuted on this watch (Tisell Vintage Sub). It causes a step transition that looks off. It's even worse looking when QC lets one go through crooked.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pashenri said:


> I was bothered by this when I got this watch also. How the bracelet is positioned to the endlink is poorly excecuted on this watch (Tisell Vintage Sub). It causes a step transition that looks off. It's even worse looking when QC lets one go through crooked.
> 
> View attachment 13200913


Well, my Squale cost more than 2.5x of my Tisell. And it's Swiss Made too, lol.

Honestly, the Squale was one of my worst buying experience I ever encountered in my 5 years of this watch hobby. Though it's not the fault of AD when I send it back to rectify the end link issue, it's the bad taste coming from the @-ho, sitting near the counter.

Sometimes, I think it's all boils down to luck and expectations. Just 2 watches from that AD, and I ended up vowing never to buy anything from them again. 6 watches from Tisell, and my luck with Tisell is still pretty good.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I’m 0 for 2


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine has been great


----------



## BorisH (Oct 6, 2015)

After wearing the Submersible daily for more than 2 weeks it's at -1 second, most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned. Seems to lose some time during the day and regain it at night in the crown down position. Really happy with this watch so far. A bit worried to take it in water with some of the other Tisell models showing condensation. Hope this one will stand the test of time.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is not the most accurate. Gains around 15 seconds per day if not a little more. But someone commented on it today.... "Nice Submariner, I love that". I said "thank you", not feeling like having the whole "oh this is a Tisell from Korea" convo with the guy at the fast food place. This is the bad thing about it, like it or not. It's so nice looking and despite not being a copy of anything, it looks a lot like a Sub.


----------



## BorisH (Oct 6, 2015)

Some wrist shots
View attachment DSC_0346_DxO.jpg

View attachment DSC_0325_DxO.jpg


----------



## BorisH (Oct 6, 2015)

Some wrist shots
View attachment 13202897

View attachment 13202899

View attachment DSC_0327_DxO.jpg


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Almost a year and this has gotten more wrist time than my other watches at higher price point.









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

ak_angel said:


> Almost a year and this has gotten more wrist time than my other watches at higher price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the bracelet been on the whole time? 

Sent from the north!


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Hj3lm said:


> Has the bracelet been on the whole time?
> 
> Sent from the north!


Yes. I don't have much problems with the bracelet. My Submersible should be the first batch (got this in July last year). Absolutely satisfied with it. Seems like the QC drops in later batches judging from the comments recently.

Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I had mine off the bracelet for a bit but recently put it back on. I realized one endlink was a bit wobbly after a couple days and I found that the spring bar was not actually in the hole on one end. It was a bugger getting it to fully seat but I finally conquered it. But to think I was wearing it around for at least two days held on by a single spring bar end. Eek. All is well. Be warned, I guess. The tolerances are pretty tight, at least on mine.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HerrNano said:


> I had mine off the bracelet for a bit but recently put it back on. I realized one endlink was a bit wobbly after a couple days and I found that the spring bar was not actually in the hole on one end. It was a bugger getting it to fully seat but I finally conquered it. But to think I was wearing it around for at least two days held on by a single spring bar end. Eek. All is well. Be warned, I guess. The tolerances are pretty tight, at least on mine.


I found the same thing last time I put it back on the bracelet. You need to to do the pull test...the spring bar seems to seat but it isn't really holding.
Good advice to give a good tug on the ends when you put the bracelet back on


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Had this watch for a week now.

It's pretty well what I expected and great value for the price. I find the bracelet does not match up to the vintage vibe. The quality for price is there.

I was expecting to change the band when I bought this watch in fact I had the band before owning this watch. I had it on two other watches before this one. A Sarb 017 and Sarb 035.

It's going to stay on this watch.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

First post! This will be my first automatic, non-Kohl's watch. The Tisell seems like a great value proposition for a daily-wear diver. I bought one of these vintage subs and am waiting for delivery. But after seeing some of the more tasteful SKX mods and even some surprisingly tasteful mods on chopped-up Invicta 8926s, why does nobody seem to mess about with Tisells?

These things _are_ classy. Just sterile. I've read this entire thread start to finish, and the closest I've seen to what I'd really want in a sub-style diver were some wistful dreams of a gilt-laden Black Bay homage, accompanied by a few "maybe somedays." At this price and quality point, surely these would be a solid mod platform, and we could make these ourselves... right? Even if it's just replacing the bezel insert, I want to add SOMETHING. Even just a red bezel pip would make it pop.

Can anyone tell me definitively what the inner and outer dimensions of the Vintage Sub bezel inserts are? I'd be super grateful for some digital caliper measurements. I know a good local watchmaker that would do the work, so no harm will come to my new Tisell. I just really want to add some tasteful character, and a bezel insert seems a great way to do that without having to open everything up. Hand replacements (non-mercedes) may come later, although the lume on the stock hardware might be too good to let go.

Tiger Concepts sells their bezel inserts as parts, and they've got some sweet ones- the black or brushed metal ones with red triangles would look truly awesome. Listed size 30.75mm inner and 37.64mm outer. No idea if compatible, just examples.









Thoughts?


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> Had this watch for a week now.
> 
> It's pretty well what I expected and great value for the price. I find the bracelet does not match up to the vintage vibe. The quality for price is there.
> 
> ...


The Tisell looks incredible on the Jubilee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the bracelet. Was it a straight swap, or did you have to do some work to make it fit the submersible. From memory others have fitted after market bracelets, however a bit of "dremelling" was involved. I'm not too interested in chiselling the band or watch to make it fit. If it was a straight fit, would you mind sharing where you got it from and the dimensions. I'll give it a go.

In the interim and on advice from an OP in this thread, I've taken a punt and ordered this clasp to replace the glidelock on my marine diver. I just find it too long and now that I have the submersible, like the simple shorter clasp. The one I have ordered is a 16mm x 9mm Jawoder clasp from that Ali-mob. Hope it fits. -










Pashenri said:


> Had this watch for a week now.
> 
> It's pretty well what I expected and great value for the price. I find the bracelet does not match up to the vintage vibe. The quality for price is there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Love the bracelet. Was it a straight swap, or did you have to do some work to make it fit the submersible. From memory others have fitted after market bracelets, however a bit of "dremelling" was involved. I'm not too interested in chiselling the band or watch to make it fit. If it was a straight fit, would you mind sharing where you got it from and the dimensions. I'll give it a go.
> 
> In the interim and on advice from an OP in this thread, I've taken a punt and ordered this clasp to replace the glidelock on my marine diver. I just find it too long and now that I have the submersible, like the simple shorter clasp. The one I have ordered is a 16mm x 9mm Jawoder clasp from that Ali-mob. Hope it fits. -
> View attachment 13206541


I didn't have to alter the watch but it was tricky to install. The claws on the folded endlink had to be opened up. I used 21mm lug pins and bent them. After the pins were snapped in I had to crimp down the endlink. If you look closely the watch and endlinks took some hits. I even distressed the band, lug and watch with sandpaper then buffed it.

The watch band was an 11 dollar e bay Rolex Jubilee and the clasp is from a Seiko. I debandged the clasp.

This is an inexpensive vintage looking watch so I did not mind beating it up. I met my goal.

I would not have done this type of retrofit on another Tisell model.

Time patience and willingness is required.


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah..my clasp is a ...... one too. The folding on the clasp was bent and definitely need a replacement



daytripper said:


> Just received my today, it shipped from Korea unlike others who said theirs came from Hong Kong. One of the problems I have is that the link that is directly attached to the end link is crooked and doesn't even sit flush against it but the bottom side of the watch is fine. I'm definitely emailing the owner about that. I installed the glide lock that I bought separately and that works well enough, the regular clasp I couldn't get a good fit, either too loose or too tight so good thing I bought the other one. Bezel feels good, lume is great, the crown wind doesn't feel that nice compared to my Seikos or Laco. There's a noticeable lack of "windiness" for me, the wind just feels cheap if that makes sense. I don't like how there's a bump towards the bottom side of the clasp (thumb side of the hand) on the part that hugs your wrist, if that's something that is accurate to what is on Rolexes, that's just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Black N' White...................


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Pashenri said:


> Black N' White...................
> View attachment 13212263


It's...... beautiful ::tear::

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got my Tisell Vintage and I'm really enjoying it. I'm surprised at how comfortable it is, and the quality on first impression is really surprising. I'm most impressed by the bracelet, I wasn't really expecting much and it's really pretty good.


----------



## BorisH (Oct 6, 2015)

On a ToxicNATO ShizNit N80 with curved springbars. Really elevated to overall look and vintage feel. Very pleased with this combination.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Alphashark Bond and curved bars.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BlasiusBorg (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I just got mine last week directly from South-Korea. It's super!
Mine uses the 90S5, and has the bezel with the new 5 marker. Soon with the signed crown and without the glidelock mechanism.
I just have one question: Wich curver springbar (wich lug width and wich diameter?) would be good to use the watch with any nato straps? Could you maybe send an ebay link to a better one?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Tisell tool watch.


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

Does anyone else have a problem with the bezel being wobbly? Meaning if you place your fingers on the 12 oclock and 6 oclock position and shift it up, down, left or right, it will slightly move in the direction you push it to? I have an older model without the signed crown or the updated 5 on the bezel.

Also, browsing through this thread is a bit of a mess. Can someone that has a newer model or is up to date with the Tisell Vintage Sub kindly let me know if Mr.Oh updated the bracelet with a redesigned clasp (no glide lock) or just updated the bracelet to actually work so the bracelet links fit in the glidelock?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone know of a good quality glide-lock that will fit the bracelet?


----------



## welovewatch (Apr 30, 2018)

I got mine since March 2018.
The bezel is a bit stiff and quitr hard to turn while the pip has turned to the hour markers of 8 to 9 oclock but never wobble around.

The crown on mine was signed with "T". At first was a bit stiff to screw out but after awhile it gets smoother.

I guess the biggest complain is the bracelet as one of the screws on the clasp that holds the adjustment compartments and the bracelet got loosen out while i was trying to adjust it. However, Tisell has sent me a new clasp after few email exchanges and shipped a new one to me within few days by local delivery from their office in Hong Kong (handling shipment).

The clasp should come with micro-adjustments instead of "glidelock". I have also enquired mr. Oh before i got the submersible regarding which clasp will be included for this model.

Some screws arent with even length (some screws might stick out from the bracelet, some doesnt) so i had to try on the screws from different section of the bracelets while sizing the bracelet but its still a solid bracelet in general and not that of a big issue given that there are few links that u wont be using.

Given with the price point of the watch (lets say seiko/ casio) amd overall qualities with a good movements and the quick response and customer service, id say its really nothing more to ask for.

I have swapped with a archer rubber strap and it fits much better with the matt colored bezel imo.



MrMiyagi said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the bezel being wobbly? Meaning if you place your fingers on the 12 oclock and 6 oclock position and shift it up, down, left or right, it will slightly move in the direction you push it to? I have an older model without the signed crown or the updated 5 on the bezel.
> 
> Also, browsing through this thread is a bit of a mess. Can someone that has a newer model or is up to date with the Tisell Vintage Sub kindly let me know if Mr.Oh updated the bracelet with a redesigned clasp (no glide lock) or just updated the bracelet to actually work so the bracelet links fit in the glidelock?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well my excitement about the huge value this watch represents has gone away and left me with a bad taste in my mouth. I purchased it here on WUS used and I became suspicious about the power reserve after about a week and tested it against my other Miyota powered watch, my Citizen Grand Classic with the 9011 movement. The Tisell would die every time after around 27-28 hours, while the Citizen went to 44 hours each time. I thought hey it's not a huge problem as long as I wear it, but then I decided to run an accuracy test and found that over the last couple of days, the power has run out almost right away when left face up in the watch box. Two nights ago, it died after only seven hours after having turned the crown at least 100 times and hearing the faint click to indicate a full wind, same as the 9011 does. Then last night I tried again. Full wind, again over 100 winds for a totally full PR and left in the box at 5.25 pm. At 10.58 pm last night, it was dead again.

Unfortunately, it seems to have an issue. The seller was helping me by contacting Tisell directly but from the emails he received, they have never had a PR issue on this 9015 in any watch they've sold, so I'm a little worried they will deny the warranty claim. I'm hoping the seller will just take the watch back and try to fix it with Tisell directly, but if he doesn't want to do that, I guess my only recourse is to try with Tisell myself. If they deem it doesn't have an issue (which I doubt, but could happen), I'd have a dead watch and won't be re-imbursed for the shipping cost to and from Korea I'll have to incur by sending it back to them. They specifically say they won't cover shipping cost if they cannot find a fault so I'm concerned about that. Then again, it's obvious there is a problem so I certainly hope they will replace the movement for free.

TVS = Tisell Vintage Sub (wrote 10.53 on the paper but it was 10.58)
GC = Grand Classic (still running so didn't record the time yet)





:/


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ tough call, cuz you're not the original buyer, might be cheaper to get a local watch maker to fix than ship to Korea. I've had the same issue with a nh35, and I've replaced the movement with a new one and pr is still low. Not Tisells fault I would say, anything can happen between multiple owners. Should have bought direct from Tisell considering the used prices aren't even cheap


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep and I paid more than I should to boot. Any recommendations for a watch maker who could have a look without breaking the bank?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

jkpa said:


> Yep and I paid more than I should to boot. Any recommendations for a watch maker who could have a look without breaking the bank?


Not sure if you do FB but Rick Hoover with Current Time did some
work for me in the past. Very reasonable and met all my needs. https://www.facebook.com/CurrentTimeWatchWorks/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Yep and I paid more than I should to boot. Any recommendations for a watch maker who could have a look without breaking the bank?


Maybe not an answer you want to hear.....but a quick Google search found replacement 90s15 movements anywhere from approx. $58 to $100, then figure a watchmaker's labor $ (whatever that may come to) to "diagnose" and replace as needed. Or, the option to pay 2-way shipping back to S. Korea for what still is an unknown variable as to what they might tell you is a warranty covered repair or not. Where I'm going with this is that it might just be cheaper in the long run to bite the bullet and purchase a brand new one from Tisell for just $230 delivered. They appear to still be in stock, you'll probably have it in about a week and you know that any manufacturing related issues will be covered under warranty, as you'll be the first owner (and you'll still have your other watch for "spare parts"). Just my $.02.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not a bad idea although not sure I'd want another one. But yes, shipping to Korea is not something I'd want to do at all.

I'll give that watch maker a try that was suggested above.



dumberdrummer said:


> Maybe not an answer you want to hear.....but a quick Google search found replacement 90s15 movements anywhere from approx. $58 to $100, then figure a watchmaker's labor $ (whatever that may come to) to "diagnose" and replace as needed. Or, the option to pay 2-way shipping back to S. Korea for what still is an unknown variable as to what they might tell you is a warranty covered repair or not. Where I'm going with this is that it might just be cheaper in the long run to bite the bullet and purchase a brand new one from Tisell for just $230 delivered. They appear to still be in stock, you'll probably have it in about a week and you know that any manufacturing related issues will be covered under warranty, as you'll be the first owner (and you'll still have your other watch for "spare parts"). Just my $.02.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Retro










Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Travel Tisell.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

deleted.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well seems mine is dead. Works perfectly when worn but put it down for an hour even on the winder, and it stops. I wound it 200 times before putting it down this evening. Dead in a single hour, so the movement looks to be dead. Very disappointing with my purchase and no recourse from seller as there is no guarantee I didn't drop it or anything (which I didn't of course) so he's not interested in a refund. A new movement is close to $100 from what I can find online and a diagnostic will cost me maybe around the same if it needs a small repair or something. Either way, I'm screwed. So how much is a nice example of it worth with let's call it a "dead" movement (works on wrist but dies quickly when put down at least when wound manually). $100? I might throw it in the trash that's how disgusted I am.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

That sucks. I am sorry to hear it isn't working. Have you opened the back to have a look? 
You have nothing to lose


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Vintage Sub on leather:









I really like the look
-Thank you to Random Rob for the waterproof strap


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> That sucks. I am sorry to hear it isn't working. Have you opened the back to have a look?
> You have nothing to lose


Yeah I thought about it. Maybe would make me learn something too. At this point it's either that or cut my losses.


----------



## Zeitgeist83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just got one of these this week. 

Overall very happy with the watch. Running +5/day so far. 

Contrary to many on this thread - I love the bracelet. I had ordered a nato in anticipation of its arrival but don't plan on swapping it out...


----------



## Zeitgeist83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just got one of these this week. 

Overall very happy with the watch. Running +5/day so far. 

Contrary to many on this thread - I love the bracelet. I had ordered a nato in anticipation of its arrival but don't plan on swapping it out...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The TVS is back to life again. Maybe it just hated the winder. Good time keeping and getting about 37 hours out of a full wind so pretty good. Probably will still sell it eventually.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Not sure if you do FB but Rick Hoover with Current Time did some
> work for me in the past. Very reasonable and met all my needs. https://www.facebook.com/CurrentTimeWatchWorks/


Rick Hoover is a great guy, does excellent work, and is very ethical as well. Very pleased with a couple jobs he's done for me.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

The bracelet never really bother me 









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Ordered my first Rolex today so I'm celebrating with my Tisell. And no, I didn't get a Submariner.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

There hasn't been a post here for the past couple of days so I thought I would leave this here:









Vintage Sub on leather
Getting -1.7sec/day

This watch is crazy value for the money


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

ak_angel said:


> The bracelet never really bother me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. The only issue I have with the bracelet is how easy the link screws come out, but a little blue Locktite fixed that!


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I've been wearing this daily for the last couple of weeks. My only complaint is how close the spring bars are to the case. I got some curved spring bars and wear it on a nato. I really wanted to put a tropic strap on it, but I can't get it to go. The watch is a great value though and looks amazing.


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Vintage Sub on leather:
> 
> View attachment 13286965
> 
> ...


This looks great, that strap just makes it look more awesome


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I thought I would try it back on the bracelet for a while 
I forgot how comfortable this new bracelet is


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

drwindsurf said:


> I thought I would try it back on the bracelet for a while
> I forgot how comfortable this new bracelet is
> 
> View attachment 13328851


Yep, yep and yep.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> There hasn't been a post here for the past couple of days so I thought I would leave this here:
> 
> View attachment 13326421
> 
> ...


What strap is that? Looks great on the watch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Glen Youngman said:


> What strap is that? Looks great on the watch


It is a Dober Jaeger. I got it from Random Rob - Here is his review:





It does break in with wear. - We cut the Nato lock strap off (my son didn't like hieght)
Very comfortable


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone “tropic” strap for this watch?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

pw01 said:


> Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone "tropic" strap for this watch?


Yes sir


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Spill the beans please.



T-hunter said:


> pw01 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone "tropic" strap for this watch?
> ...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

dennisbible said:


> Spill the beans please.


Ebay seller from the UK. https://www.ebay.com/itm/RETRO-TROP...var=640865431090&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Fit right in, no need for curved springbars. Very soft and comfortable.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pw01 said:


> Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone "tropic" strap for this watch?


I have seen some guys wearing Uncle Seiko tropic straps on the Vintage Sub...it is a nice look (just not into rubber myself)


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I have an uncle Seiko tropic and couldn't get it to work. Too wide and the spring bars didn't want to fit.



drwindsurf said:


> pw01 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone "tropic" strap for this watch?
> ...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Yes sir


Perfect! Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -



T-hunter said:


> Yes sir


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## realmasslove (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,

It's my first time posting here and I need help :-(

I have tried to adjust the bracelet at the clasp and the fat spring bar holding one end of the clasp just fell apart. I have attached photos to explain what I mean.

















Does anybody know where I can get a similar fat spring bar? I have failed to find anything on eBay. If not, could you recommend a replacement clasp?

Thank you!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

realmasslove said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting here and I need help :-(
> 
> ...


That sucks.
Personally, I would just measure the width of clasp (which I think is 16mm) and just order some spring bars from Amazon...or take to a local watchmaker - I can't imagine them charging more than $5 to fix it for you. I apologize in advance if you have already tried these options.
Good luck 

- - - Updated - - -



realmasslove said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting here and I need help :-(
> 
> ...


That sucks.
Personally, I would just measure the width of clasp (which I think is 16mm) and just order some spring bars from Amazon...or take to a local watchmaker - I can't imagine them charging more than $5 to fix it for you. I apologize in advance if you have already tried these options.
Good luck


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

realmasslove said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting here and I need help :-(
> 
> ...


If you've got calipers measure the length and thickness and head over to Esslinger. If they don't have anything that thickness something slightly thinner may still work.

If you don't have calipers a new clasp will do. You can probably get one pretty cheap on Amazon or eBay.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm wanting to find out what size they are as well so I can replace them with stainless ones. I wound up with a rusty bracelet after a day at the pool. Mr. Oh replaced the bracelet after telling me they aren't stainless. Which begs the question, why in the world would you not use stainless bars in a dive watch bracelet?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm wanting to find out what size they are as well so I can replace them with stainless ones. I wound up with a rusty bracelet after a day at the pool. Mr. Oh replaced the bracelet after telling me they aren't stainless. Which begs the question, why in the world would you not use stainless bars in a dive watch bracelet?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Honestly, I recently found out, more than half of my watch collection ain't truely stainless steel. Quite a few had rust beyond recognition. As my local weather are usually very humid, I don't have to touch water to see it happened. Sad. :'(


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, I recently found out, more than half of my watch collection ain't truely stainless steel. Quite a few had rust beyond recognition. As my local weather are usually very humid, I don't have to touch water to see it happened. Sad. :'(


Well that is a bummer!
Are they all diver watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, I recently found out, more than half of my watch collection ain't truely stainless steel. Quite a few had rust beyond recognition. As my local weather are usually very humid, I don't have to touch water to see it happened. Sad. :'(


Is there a sure fire way to tell the difference? I've got a heap of divers, really not interested in rusting them out!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Well that is a bummer!
> Are they all diver watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they're a mix of diver watches and dress watches.



Red PeeKay said:


> Is there a sure fire way to tell the difference? I've got a heap of divers, really not interested in rusting them out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no, there is no sure fire way that I know to tell the difference. Just to be sure, either take the spring bars out individually to inspect fot rust every month or so, and replace them with good (not cheap though).


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm the tinkerer type and bought a bunch of different types of watch tools (most are pretty cheap). Today I replaced the glass in my submersible with a flat glass. I never really liked the domed. I love the new look. Also don't mind the broken bezel. Learning pains. They are very fragile at the top pip area. Found out too late. Oh well I will order a new one and install it.

Also I modded the bezel to turn bi-directionaly. I'm not a diver and love the ability to turn the bezel either direction because the bezel does make a great timer (for cooking or whatever)


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine arrived today. Thank you again. They fit perfectly. I just wish they were a tad longer for my 7.25" wrist.



T-hunter said:


> pw01 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody found a suitable rubber/silicone "tropic" strap for this watch?
> ...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

RazaXML said:


> I'm the tinkerer type and bought a bunch of different types of watch tools (most are pretty cheap). Today I replaced the glass in my submersible with a flat glass. I never really liked the domed. I love the new look. Also don't mind the broken bezel. Learning pains. They are very fragile at the top pip area. Found out too late. Oh well I will order a new one and install it.
> 
> Also I modded the bezel to turn bi-directionaly. I'm not a diver and love the ability to turn the bezel either direction because the bezel does make a great timer (for cooking or whatever)


Sweet looking mod...though I really like the domed crystal.
It is nice to see people starting to mod these watches.
I have been trying to build up the courage to put on sword hands


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Sweet looking mod...though I really like the domed crystal.
> It is nice to see people starting to mod these watches.
> I have been trying to build up the courage to put on sword hands


+1


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wish somebody would mod the clasp with some stainless spring bars so I knew what size to order lol. I emailed Mr. Oh but no response


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Im pretty sure it's 16 mm. You can probably just measure the width of the clasp.



pw01 said:


> I wish somebody would mod the clasp with some stainless spring bars so I knew what size to order lol. I emailed Mr. Oh but no response


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little leather again today


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> Im pretty sure it's 16 mm. You can probably just measure the width of the clasp.


Do you think there's a particular width/thickness required?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Do you think there's a particular width/thickness required?


TWSS?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pw01 said:


> Do you think there's a particular width/thickness required?


I would think a standard springboard should do the trick


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on bracelet today - ridiculously comfortable


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics of the vintage red Submersible I wore last week ...

















































One of the best lume I have seen so far in my collection.

And yes, this is still the best value Sub homage in my collection, so far. :-!


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

as far as homage watches go the invicta (yeah i know) 8926ob is apparently a pretty dam good watch. TGV reviewed it and had a lot of good things to say about it. and they're only $80 on ebay. amazing


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

RazaXML said:


> as far as homage watches go the invicta (yeah i know) 8926ob is apparently a pretty dam good watch. TGV reviewed it and had a lot of good things to say about it. and they're only $80 on ebay. amazing


Great watch for the money. Keep an eye out on Amazon and you can get them <$50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

RazaXML said:


> as far as homage watches go the invicta (yeah i know) 8926ob is apparently a pretty dam good watch. TGV reviewed it and had a lot of good things to say about it. and they're only $80 on ebay. amazing


Yup, I have 3x 8926OB and 6x 9094OB, most of them around US$45 mainly from Amazon. They are cheap enough for me to mod without much fear of damaging them during the process. Honestly, at this price, nothing beat the value of a Sub homage below $100.

But still, if you want a reliable higher beat (8 bps) movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, decent bracelet with solid end links, and the confidence of the water resistance of more than 50 m. Nothing beats the value of Tisell Subs, below US$250.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Ebay seller from the UK. https://www.ebay.com/itm/RETRO-TROP...var=640865431090&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Fit right in, no need for curved springbars. Very soft and comfortable.


I just received mine today. Thanks so much for the info, this strap is a perfect fit and super comfortable! Only drawback I can see is it's rather short. It's a perfect fit for my 7" wrist but I'd say 7 1/2" is probably max wrist size.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

*Pretty Lights*









Night shift. Where's a Geiger counter when you need one?


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: Pretty Lights*

More mods... Found some nice aluminum bezels on ebay and couldn't help myself. They look amazing. Never thought I'd like a pepsi bezel, but I LOVE it.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> TWSS?


LMMFAO!!
Never gets old!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



RazaXML said:


> More mods... Found some nice aluminum bezels on ebay and couldn't help myself. They look amazing. Never thought I'd like a pepsi bezel, but I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 13399261
> 
> ...


16610 bezels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



RazaXML said:


> More mods... Found some nice aluminum bezels on ebay and couldn't help myself. They look amazing. Never thought I'd like a pepsi bezel, but I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 13399261
> 
> ...


The Pepsi looks amazing. The others look great. Buuuuuuuut, dat Pepsi

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Pepsi is the winner. The insert is vibrant too, not flat.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



Porterjrm said:


> 16610 bezels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically rolex 16800 size bezels fit this submersible, but anything that matches these rolex numbers should fit...

16800, 16808,16810, 16818


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Actually looking at these bezels they are just a tad small, but they do fit well (just not snug). A more appropriate size would be 38mm od / 30.6 mm id which seems to be a common size on ebay for what they say fits the seiko SKX007.

The less snug fit may be better anyways as it makes removing them pretty easy. I filed a small groove in between the 3 and 0 at the bottom 30 just large enough to fit a small tool in to help pry it off. Inside the bezel I have small pieces of adhesive holding it on. I ordered a piece of more appropriate 3M 300LSE that I will use to hold the bezels. I'll just use small pieces, not an entire ring, to make them easier to remove.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

RazaXML said:


> Actually looking at these bezels they are just a tad small, but they do fit well (just not snug). A more appropriate size would be 38mm od / 30.6 mm id which seems to be a common size on ebay for what they say fits the seiko SKX007.
> 
> The less snug fit may be better anyways as it makes removing them pretty easy. I filed a small groove in between the 3 and 0 at the bottom 30 just large enough to fit a small tool in to help pry it off. Inside the bezel I have small pieces of adhesive holding it on. I ordered a piece of more appropriate 3M 300LSE that I will use to hold the bezels. I'll just use small pieces, not an entire ring, to make them easier to remove.


Sweet Mod. I do really like the Pepsi


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey peeps!

I recently joined the Tisell vintage sub club. Thanks everyone for helping me decide to get this watch. It truly is an incredible piece. Except the bezel action. I hate the bezel action, but again it's ok if I don't turn it I guess and for the price this watch rocks! So here are a few of my shots in different light conditions. I don't like the bracelet that much so I decided to rock it on the leather. Looks amazing imo and boosts that vintage feel of the watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> LMMFAO!!
> Never gets old!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Seems like I have been with the BSH threads for too long ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



RazaXML said:


> More mods... Found some nice aluminum bezels on ebay and couldn't help myself. They look amazing. Never thought I'd like a pepsi bezel, but I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 13399261
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. |>

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Very, very nice. |>
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


The green is a stunner!

- - - Updated - - -



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Very, very nice. |>
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


The green is a stunner!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Pretty Lights*



pw01 said:


> The green is a stunner!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The green is a stunner!


Yup, Kermit or 50th anniversary Sub, they call it?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

WatchitBoris said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> I recently joined the Tisell vintage sub club. Thanks everyone for helping me decide to get this watch. It truly is an incredible piece. Except the bezel action. I hate the bezel action, but again it's ok if I don't turn it I guess and for the price this watch rocks! So here are a few of my shots in different light conditions. I don't like the bracelet that much so I decided to rock it on the leather. Looks amazing imo and boosts that vintage feel of the watch.


Welcome to the club...it is an awesome watch for the price.
I agree with you about the bezel - I popped the bezel off and adjusted the spring a little - which made it better (someone added an o-ring as well - which apparently makes it perfect). After 6 months it is much better.

Leather is an awesome choice, Here are a few Nato options for you to consider:


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

couldnt find any post about someone switching out the bezel wire for an o-ring. anyone have any details on the ring sized used? i'd like to replace the wire in mine as well


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

RazaXML said:


> couldnt find any post about someone switching out the bezel wire for an o-ring. anyone have any details on the ring sized used? i'd like to replace the wire in mine as well


I might have read it on the main Tissel Sub thread. I would interested in size of o-ring as well.
The Bezel just pops off - it is pressure fit.
I use a dull knife but a case back remover would probably be better. All I did was adjust the angle of small spring slightly (made it more acute).
It was a pretty simple process. - the one thing to watch out for is putting the bezel back on - because you have a doomed sapphire you need something the circumference of the bezel so that you can pressure fit the bezel back on.
Good luck. and tell us how it worked


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah I removed mine once before. I altered the spring tabs by bending them over so they would click either direction. I like it better that the bezel rotates both directions. I'll remove it again and try to find an appropriate o-ring to fit it. The wire retaining clip is not that great.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Welcome to the club...it is an awesome watch for the price.
> I agree with you about the bezel - I popped the bezel off and adjusted the spring a little - which made it better (someone added an o-ring as well - which apparently makes it perfect). After 6 months it is much better.
> 
> Leather is an awesome choice, Here are a few Nato options for you to consider:
> ...


Those are some great looking NATOs. Thank you for sharing. What brand are they? Have you got any experience with Phenomenato on this watch? As for the bezel, I have the caseback removal tool but I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the bezel of and play with the spring on my own. The strange thing is, some days it turns more smoothly than other. I guess it has to do with stretching due to high summer temperatures, Idk.. My experience with seiko is that the bezel action got smoother after a while but it was pretty smooth to start with. Can similar be expected with vintage sub or is it pointless?


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

you don't need to remove the watch out of the casing to remove the bezel. the bezel just pops off, though I don't know if there's a proper procedure in removing it as it's rather difficult. There is a retaining wire holding it in place which is probably why some people find it loose. An o-ring would be better suited to making it feel more smooth. as for the spring it's not a big deal. small piece of metal that at worst can be easily be found and replaced if you messed it up badly enough. I went to town on mine. I flattened the two tines on mine (the prongs that click on the ratchets in the bezel, then bent them up and then back down again making an upside down v so it will not catch in either direction. Since i've done this the movement actually feels much smoother.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

WatchitBoris said:


> Those are some great looking NATOs. Thank you for sharing. What brand are they? Have you got any experience with Phenomenato on this watch? As for the bezel, I have the caseback removal tool but I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the bezel of and play with the spring on my own. The strange thing is, some days it turns more smoothly than other. I guess it has to do with stretching due to high summer temperatures, Idk.. My experience with seiko is that the bezel action got smoother after a while but it was pretty smooth to start with. Can similar be expected with vintage sub or is it pointless?


I do not have experience with Phenomenato but have heard good things.
The ones in the pictures are from Moose Straps they are the most comfortable nato straps I have used. The are $20 each but you can get 15% off with this discount code: CWR15%
and the Casual Watch Reviewer did a review of the straps here:





Also, I think the bezel action will get better with time.


----------



## ssjuwita (Apr 30, 2011)

hi guys, i have been wearing vintage submersible (the latest version with signed crown) for few months and lately i encountered problem with the movement. As far as i can remember, i have never drop the watch or accidentally hit it with any objects. It worked fine when i received it from Mr.Oh for few months before this problem occured.

So the problem is like this, my second hand will stop randomly at 53 seconds mark, always at the same spot even though i have enough power reserve left. After a quick shake, then the second hand will sweep back to normal.

Anyone encounter this problem before? I sent an email to Mr Oh, he said he never heard of this issue before.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ssjuwita said:


> hi guys, i have been wearing vintage submersible (the latest version with signed crown) for few months and lately i encountered problem with the movement. As far as i can remember, i have never drop the watch or accidentally hit it with any objects. It worked fine when i received it from Mr.Oh for few months before this problem occured.
> 
> So the problem is like this, my second hand will stop randomly at 53 seconds mark, always at the same spot even though i have enough power reserve left. After a quick shake, then the second hand will sweep back to normal.
> 
> Anyone encounter this problem before? I sent an email to Mr Oh, he said he never heard of this issue before.


Might the second hand have dropped and be catching? I had a similar problem with my borealis cascais where one of the hands would randomly get stuck at the 9 o'clock position. The hand in question had dropped and for some inexplicable reason would only occasionally catch. Sent it back under warranty and all good now.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

that or the gear itself is out of place or has a speck of something in the cogs that is causing it to jam. would have to remove the movement and inspect it. if you email mr Oh he'd probably get right back. you would have to pay to ship it back to him but he would likely gladly fix it... he's really easy going and nice to work with.


----------



## BlasiusBorg (Jun 18, 2018)

WatchitBoris said:


> Those are some great looking NATOs. Thank you for sharing. What brand are they? Have you got any experience with Phenomenato on this watch? As for the bezel, I have the caseback removal tool but I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the bezel of and play with the spring on my own. The strange thing is, some days it turns more smoothly than other. I guess it has to do with stretching due to high summer temperatures, Idk.. My experience with seiko is that the bezel action got smoother after a while but it was pretty smooth to start with. Can similar be expected with vintage sub or is it pointless?


Hi! I just got my PhenomeNato strap yesterday.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

BlasiusBorg said:


> Hi! I just got my PhenomeNato strap yesterday.


Really nice one! I've heard that they are the best natos out there and for a good price!

Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> I do not have experience with Phenomenato but have heard good things.
> The ones in the pictures are from...
> 
> Also, I think the bezel action will get better with time.


Sounds like a good deal. They look really good on this watch. Thank you for sharing! Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

I've had mine a few months now. Was happy with it but the bracelet letting it down. Have had the clasp come off yesterday. Have emailed the guy back to see if he will replace but so far no answer back.

Has anyone had any other bracelet fitted on their watch?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BlasiusBorg said:


> Hi! I just got my PhenomeNato strap yesterday.


It looks really good. I think black is a classy look on the vintage sub


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Well after all the hype and looking at the photos posted, I finally caved in and bought two Tisells, one Vintage Submersible and one Marine Diver Black w/ Cyclops date.

Well.. they're nice watches, and I really like the Marine Diver and would keep it BUT it has something trapped beneath the crystal at 9 o'clock that doesn't belong. That, and the bezel on the Submersible feels the worst of any watch I've ever handled (but it's really nice on the Marine Diver).

That would be fine, just refund or exchange, but the response I got from the company was absolutely terrible.

I emailed them with a picture of the problem beneath the crystal and a request to return and this is the answer I got:

"If you look at the big picture, any watch will look faulty.
We will try to make a better watch.



Best regards,​ 



TISELL WATCH"

No comment whatsoever about my request or any attempt to help. Just a "that's the way it is" remark.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> Well after all the hype and looking at the photos posted, I finally caved in and bought two Tisells, one Vintage Submersible and one Marine Diver Black w/ Cyclops date.
> 
> Well.. they're nice watches, and I really like the Marine Diver and would keep it BUT it has something trapped beneath the crystal at 9 o'clock that doesn't belong. That, and the bezel on the Submersible feels the worst of any watch I've ever handled (but it's really nice on the Marine Diver).
> 
> ...


That's unbelievable! My experience was the opposite and I returned both of mine. The black one had a bezel that would lock and the green one leaked. He sent me two new watches and was very pleasant


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> Well after all the hype and looking at the photos posted, I finally caved in and bought two Tisells, one Vintage Submersible and one Marine Diver Black w/ Cyclops date.
> 
> Well.. they're nice watches, and I really like the Marine Diver and would keep it BUT it has something trapped beneath the crystal at 9 o'clock that doesn't belong. That, and the bezel on the Submersible feels the worst of any watch I've ever handled (but it's really nice on the Marine Diver).
> 
> ...


Hmm ... possible to share the picture that you sent to Tisell?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

pw01 said:


> That's unbelievable! My experience was the opposite and I returned both of mine. The black one had a bezel that would lock and the green one leaked. He sent me two new watches and was very pleasant


Wish it was pleasant here, hopefully it isn't going to be too complicated to try and get my money back.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... possible to share the picture that you sent to Tisell?


Definitely, forgive the overly large photo. Based off all the hype in this forum and ravings of quality I wouldn't expect this and was disappointed to notice it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> Wish it was pleasant here, hopefully it isn't going to be too complicated to try and get my money back.
> 
> Definitely, forgive the overly large photo. Based off all the hype in this forum and ravings of quality I wouldn't expect this and was disappointed to notice it.
> 
> View attachment 13417975


Thanks for the pic.

Sorry for me to say this, but your pic isn't convincing enough or clear enough to understand the actual issue, at least to me.

However, if you're able to provide better shots, I think it's likely Tisell will provide a more satisfactory answer to your problem.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Sorry for me to say this, but your pic isn't convincing enough or clear enough to understand the actual issue, at least to me.
> 
> However, if you're able to provide better shots, I think it's likely Tisell will provide a more satisfactory answer to your problem.


I agree. From this photo this loooks like a tiny particle and with watches at this price range you can't really excpect perfect quality control. Mine came in with a tiny imperfection on a painted bezel number but for the price I can't relly complain about that. It's not obvious if you don't look for it and the overall look, feel and performance of the watch is still a great value. I think it's the same with your situation by loooking at the photo you've posted.

Things aside, shouldn't you be able to return the watch upon recieving it if you dont like it and pay for shipping costs only?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MercifulFate said:


> Wish it was pleasant here, hopefully it isn't going to be too complicated to try and get my money back.
> 
> Definitely, forgive the overly large photo. Based off all the hype in this forum and ravings of quality I wouldn't expect this and was disappointed to notice it.
> 
> View attachment 13417975


Did you order from tisellwatch or tisellkr? That may explain the different customer service responses. It seems from a quick look at the websites that tisellwatch is the European distributor, based in Czech Republic. Good luck, hope it works out!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Did you order from tisellwatch or tisellkr? That may explain the different customer service responses. It seems from a quick look at the websites that tisellwatch is the European distributor, based in Czech Republic. Good luck, hope it works out!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That's a great question!


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Tisell Today


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> Tisell Today


I love the jubilee bracelet. 
What are you using?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> I love the jubilee bracelet.
> What are you using?


+1


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I love the jubilee bracelet.
> What are you using?


Go to post 891 of this thread.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> Go to post 891 of this thread.


The most frequently asked question in this thread has got to be "What jubilee is Pashenri wearing?" Followed closely by "How did it fit?"

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Can I just check the contact for tisell is [email protected]? Thanks in advance


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> Go to post 891 of this thread.


I remember now...I decided it was more work than I wanted to do...lol 
It really does look awesome though


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Beater.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Working monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Back on bracelet...such a beautiful watch - amazing value for the money


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> Well after all the hype and looking at the photos posted, I finally caved in and bought two Tisells, one Vintage Submersible and one Marine Diver Black w/ Cyclops date.
> 
> Well.. they're nice watches, and I really like the Marine Diver and would keep it BUT it has something trapped beneath the crystal at 9 o'clock that doesn't belong. That, and the bezel on the Submersible feels the worst of any watch I've ever handled (but it's really nice on the Marine Diver).
> 
> ...


Was this ever resolved?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Glow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Any news on the submersible with sword hands? Just waiting for that to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I have wanted to go to the Tisell Store in Ansan for ages, but it is closed on weekends and I live 3 hours away, but it looks like I will be in Seoul for a good portion of my vacation, so I am going to try to head over there. I am really not sure what to expect. I found directions, 3 uninformative reviews, and a bunch of stock photos (but no pictures of the interior, exterior, stock, etc.), so yeah, nothing really substantial to go on. This should be interesting.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

That would be really interesting. Post lots of pictures


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have wanted to go to the Tisell Store in Ansan for ages. This should be interesting.





pw01 said:


> That would be really interesting. Post lots of pictures


I agree with pw01 - post lots of pictures

On a leather nato today


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

How do you folks find the accuracy of your Tisells? I got both of mine in late May and initially they seemed very accurate, maybe +/- 2 to 4 seconds per day depending on wether or not they were worn. They’ve now settled out to be -15 to 20 seconds per day no matter what. Neither of them have been dropped or abused in any way, ideas?


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

you can demagnetize the watch and/or open it up and regulate it yourself. it's pretty easy


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Mine is running -9.5sec/day but it get worn in a rotation shared between me and my son so I am happy with that.
When we first got it it was running at +/-2.
I suspect that movements are somewhat regulated, either by Tissel or Miyota, when they are shipped out and then they get worked it.
I agree with RazaXML it is easy open the watch up and regulate the 9015.
I personally am fine with mine - but if I start wearing it more I will regulate it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pw01 said:


> How do you folks find the accuracy of your Tisells? I got both of mine in late May and initially they seemed very accurate, maybe +/- 2 to 4 seconds per day depending on wether or not they were worn. They've now settled out to be -15 to 20 seconds per day no matter what. Neither of them have been dropped or abused in any way, ideas?


Accuracy on mine is 15 seconds/month.

Yes you read that correctly.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Accuracy on mine is 15 seconds/month.


Did you regulate it?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Accuracy on mine is 15 seconds/month.
> 
> Yes you read that correctly.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Wow, how did you do it? :-!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Gotta love a brushed bezel insert









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BlasiusBorg (Jun 18, 2018)

Mine is also very accurate. Worn +3-4s per day, when not worn, it's in crown up position, then -3-4s per day. So i can keep it in 1-2 secs. I am very-very pleased.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My V2 Marine Diver is ~+1.5 sec/day. I leave it face up over night and it there is no change overnight. I haven't experimented in any other positions.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Gotta love a brushed bezel insert


I agree - It is so classy.
I am still loving the jubilee - I think I might need to follow the mod and make one


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree - It is so classy.
> I am still loving the jubilee - I think I might need to follow the mod and make one


It's a pain, but using a small pair of needle nose, a small spring bars tool for alignung and pushing the bars into place and some trial and error I was able to pull it off with 20mm spring bars, depending on the bracelet you buy you may need to size up a mm to get a good fit when bent.

Good luck! If you have enough patience to get your doctorate in wind surfing I'd say you can do this.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Same idea but I used 21mm pins and curved them......


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

How do people find the bezel action on the Vintage Sub?
The bezel action on mine isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
I am just wondering if this is an issue with my watch or if this is a general design flaw?


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> How do people find the bezel action on the Vintage Sub?
> The bezel action on mine isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
> I am just wondering if this is an issue with my watch or if this is a general design flaw?
> 
> View attachment 13466007


Unfortunately it's a general flaw. I agree, it's the only downside for me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> How do people find the bezel action on the Vintage Sub?
> The bezel action on mine isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
> I am just wondering if this is an issue with my watch or if this is a general design flaw?


No perceivable back play, but definitely grainy at certain spots within its rotation. I, too, agree the bezel as a whole is the Achilles heel here.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Gotta love a brushed bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, great job on the insert


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Gotta love a brushed bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, great job on the insert


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

drwindsurf said:


> How do people find the bezel action on the Vintage Sub?
> The bezel action on mine isn't great. There is very little back play but the action feels grainy and indistinct. It is the only real weakness in the watch - otherwise I love it.
> I am just wondering if this is an issue with my watch or if this is a general design flaw?


No issue with mine. Crisp and firm, as good as my Steinhart or CW's. Maybe I'm just lucky. Pip lines up perfectly which more that I can say for some more of my expensive watches. The bracelet is okay, would be nice to add a jubilee or a super engineer bracelet, but I not a modder.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, how did you do it? :-!


Didn't touch it. Came straight from Tisell that way.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Robertoni said:


> Looks great, great job on the insert


Comes that way just gotta get the right angle to show it off.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> No issue with mine. Crisp and firm, as good as my Steinhart or CW's. Maybe I'm just lucky. Pip lines up perfectly which more that I can say for some more of my expensive watches. The bracelet is okay, would be nice to add a jubilee or a super engineer bracelet, but I not a modder.


Is it a vintage sub or a marine diver? Cause I've read that marine diver bezel is good. Seems strange to me cause they are virtualy identical watches.

Mine starts ok even tho it's jerky a bit and then when the peep turns to 4 o clock it gets stuck and I have to push harder to finish the circle. Bumer cause otherwise it's one of my favorite watches at the moment. Good thing that I'm a professional desk diver only. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Welcome to the club...it is an awesome watch for the price.
> I agree with you about the bezel - I popped the bezel off and adjusted the spring a little - which made it better (someone added an o-ring as well - which apparently makes it perfect). After 6 months it is much better.





RazaXML said:


> couldnt find any post about someone switching out the bezel wire for an o-ring. anyone have any details on the ring sized used? i'd like to replace the wire in mine as well





drwindsurf said:


> I might have read it on the main Tissel Sub thread. I would interested in size of o-ring as well.
> The Bezel just pops off - it is pressure fit.
> I use a dull knife but a case back remover would probably be better. All I did was adjust the angle of small spring slightly (made it more acute).
> It was a pretty simple process. - the one thing to watch out for is putting the bezel back on - because you have a doomed sapphire you need something the circumference of the bezel so that you can pressure fit the bezel back on.
> Good luck. and tell us how it worked





RazaXML said:


> you don't need to remove the watch out of the casing to remove the bezel. the bezel just pops off, though I don't know if there's a proper procedure in removing it as it's rather difficult. There is a retaining wire holding it in place which is probably why some people find it loose. An o-ring would be better suited to making it feel more smooth. as for the spring it's not a big deal. small piece of metal that at worst can be easily be found and replaced if you messed it up badly enough. I went to town on mine. I flattened the two tines on mine (the prongs that click on the ratchets in the bezel, then bent them up and then back down again making an upside down v so it will not catch in either direction. Since i've done this the movement actually feels much smoother.


I'm about to join the Vintage Submersible club, just purchased a BNIB one off of f29. I've had the Squale 20 before and tried to modify/replace the bezel insert for an aftermarket one and ended up ruining the bezel mechanism (overly manipulated the spring click wire). I had to take it to a watchmaker to fix my mistake and even after he finished it, the bezel action was never the same again and very stiff. Ended up selling the watch on eBay for a greatly discounted price and I've been very hesitant about doing mod work on my watches ever since.

All this talk about bezel action has me thinking I might have to open up the bezel to improve the action, much to my chagrin. Is this particular DIY-job difficult for a novice like myself? If it is, might have to pay another visit to my watchmaker as I don't want to ruin a new watch. I'm just anticipating, I don't have the watch in hand yet but should receive it later this week.

Some tips from anybody who's done this mod before would be much appreciated.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> All this talk about bezel action has me thinking I might have to open up the bezel to improve the action, much to my chagrin. Is this particular DIY-job difficult for a novice like myself? If it is, might have to pay another visit to my watchmaker as I don't want to ruin a new watch. I'm just anticipating, I don't have the watch in hand yet but should receive it later this week.
> 
> Some tips from anybody who's done this mod before would be much appreciated.


Welcome the club! It really is a great watch and let's face it how often do you really use the bezel?
Wait until you get yours it might be fine.

If you want to adjust it it is pretty safe and simple if you go slow and are patient (read adjust a tiny amount try it...repeat)

The Bezel just pops off - it is pressure fit.

I use a dull knife but a case back remover would probably be better. - Put tape on the lug if you don't want to scratch it.

















All I did was adjust the angle of small springs slightly (made it more acute) - bending them up ever so slightly.

















It was a pretty simple process. - the one thing to watch out for is putting the bezel back on - because you have a doomed sapphire you need something the circumference of the bezel so that you can pressure fit the bezel back on. Mind you this time I just put it back with my hand.

My son isn't bothered by the bezel action and wants it pointed out that it works just fine as long as you spin it slowly 

Good luck. And if you adjust yours - tell us how it worked.


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Same here except I bent the tabs completely over so they don't catch at all. It allows me to rotate the bezel either direction and it has a very nice click now. You'd be surprised how good a timer the bezel makes especially when it's bi-directional. I use it all the time when I want to see how long something takes. Mostly at restaurants lol...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

WatchitBoris said:


> Is it a vintage sub or a marine diver? Cause I've read that marine diver bezel is good. Seems strange to me cause they are virtualy identical watches.
> 
> Mine starts ok even tho it's jerky a bit and then when the peep turns to 4 o clock it gets stuck and I have to push harder to finish the circle. Bumer cause otherwise it's one of my favorite watches at the moment. Good thing that I'm a professional desk diver only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both, and both bezels are fine. As stated, I also have a all green marine diver which was my first purchase. The bezel action is very light and not crisp like the other two. It is however the older of all the watches.


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a strapcode bracelet for the Tisell Sub? Otherwise, do you think a strapcode will fit it? If so, which model?

I'm thinking maybe one made for a submariner would fit it, but I'm not sure. I'd like to get a bracelet with center polished links for it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Welcome the club! It really is a great watch and let's face it how often do you really use the bezel?
> Wait until you get yours it might be fine.
> 
> If you want to adjust it it is pretty safe and simple if you go slow and are patient (read adjust a tiny amount try it...repeat)


Hey drwindsurf, I really appreciate the step-by-step tutorial! I won't perform the surgery unless the bezel needs it and I actually like fidgeting with my bezels a lot haha use it to time boiling eggs, meat on the grill, etc.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey drwindsurf, I really appreciate the step-by-step tutorial! I won't perform the surgery unless the bezel needs it and I actually like fidgeting with my bezels a lot haha use it to time boiling eggs, meat on the grill, etc.


Thank you. I can't wait for you post pictures of your vintage Sub and let us know how you like it


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, here she is is fellas. Fresh out the box, I immediately popped off the bracelet (still with stickers and unused) and put her on a tan Colareb:









In my opinion, this one wears noticeably bigger (wider that is) than the Marine Diver but with the same lug-to-lug. I've heard mention of the thicker lugs and it makes this one _almost_ feel like a maxi-case Rolex Submariner which I've tried on before and did not like. The jury is still out on how I feel about how she wears on me, I clearly have a skinny wrist (a bit south of 6.25 inches) and I'm very glad I didn't size the bracelet as I probably would have found it quite uncomfortable. The watch on the Colareb feels pretty good actually:









Not sure if you guys can really tell how the lug-to-lug fits on me, but any bigger and I'd have to re-flip immediately on f29:









Further out-the-box thoughts:

- the dome on the crystal isn't as pronounced as I thought it would be. It's a quasi box-dome, so the edge of the crystal kind of distorts the second marks along the edge of the dial. Combined with the blue-ish tint of the AR, this makes it slightly more difficult for me to tell the time (but it's not a dealbreaker, just will take a bit of getting used to).

- the Miyota movement isn't as noisy as some people make it out to be. Maybe because I wore my Sinn 356 Flieger II to work today and the Sellita SW-200 is significantly noisier with that famous "wobble" this version of the Sinn is renown for (adds to the charm of the Sinn, definitely not a dealbreaker).

- the bezel action on my example doesn't seem as crisp and solid as the Marine Diver. It's still solid, just seems a bit tinnier sounding/feeling and with a tad bit more play. Not enough to warrant a surgery/mod, I'm definitely leaving the bezel alone and it's certainly good enough for me. I don't fidget much with diver bezels anyway unless I'm cooking, I like having the numerals where they should be to make it easier for me to tell the time.

- the faux patina on the markers is flat out awesome, I love it. The red line "Submersible" on the dial is a big time difference maker. The black dial has a bit of a sunburst element to it that is quite lovely. Brushed top of lugs, polished sides, perfect market alignment on my example. The matte bezel insert + applied markers are a really nice touch and tone down the "bling" factor that I thought was over done for a sub homage that you will find on the Marine Diver. These aspects of the watch + the thicker lugs (even though my wrist is skinny) makes this watch a much more interesting offering from Tisell for me vs. the Marine Diver.

You know what guys - as I'm writing this post and the more I'm thinking about it while gazing down in admiration at my wrist, I'm really starting to like this watch! She's "fat" with the big lugs but in a good way (kind of like a "thick" girl with a big booty and meat on her bones). And by fat/thick, I am not referring to the height of this watch, it wears quite well even on my skinny wrist and is reasonably "thin" in terms of watch height the "domed" crystal isn't really that domed IMO (maybe because I have the Sinn 356 on me today, which has an acrylic crystal that's like a bubble in comparison).

Hope this post helps out anyone on the fence as to whether they should go for this watch, I've seen a couple others pop up on the WUS sales forums but they go quick...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Well, here she is is fellas. Fresh out the box, I immediately popped off the bracelet (still with stickers and unused) and put her on a tan Colareb:
> 
> In my opinion, this one wears noticeably bigger (wider that is) than the Marine Diver but with the same lug-to-lug. I've heard mention of the thicker lugs and it makes this one _almost_ feel like a maxi-case Rolex Submariner which I've tried on before and did not like. The jury is still out on how I feel about how she wears on me, I clearly have a skinny wrist (a bit south of 6.25 inches) and I'm very glad I didn't size the bracelet as I probably would have found it quite uncomfortable. The watch on the Colareb feels pretty good actually:
> 
> ...


Nice write up and agree with pretty much all of your points (with the exception being I don't have a Marine Diver to compare it to, lol). While I quite like the bracelet, I haven't worn it for some time, as the versatility allows it to look great on leather and NATO. Also, I don't understand how so many of these Submersibles and Marine Divers are listing for (and even more difficult to understand...selling for) prices higher than what they can be had for directly from Tisell's website????


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Well, here she is is fellas. Fresh out the box, I immediately popped off the bracelet (still with stickers and unused) and put her on a tan Colareb:
> 
> View attachment 13475683
> 
> ...


Nice. :-!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> You know what guys - as I'm writing this post and the more I'm thinking about it while gazing down in admiration at my wrist, I'm really starting to like this watch! She's "fat" with the big lugs but in a good way (kind of like a "thick" girl with a big booty and meat on her bones). And by fat/thick, I am not referring to the height of this watch, it wears quite well even on my skinny wrist and is reasonably "thin" in terms of watch height the "domed" crystal isn't really that domed IMO (maybe because I have the Sinn 356 on me today, which has an acrylic crystal that's like a bubble in comparison).
> 
> Hope this post helps out anyone on the fence as to whether they should go for this watch, I've seen a couple others pop up on the WUS sales forums but they go quick...


I am happy you like it...The Vintage Sub certainly looks bigger on your 6.25" wrist than my 7.75" wrist (I was worried it was too small).
Welcome to the club 



dumberdrummer said:


> ...Also, I don't understand how so many of these Submersibles and Marine Divers are listing for (and even more difficult to understand...selling for) prices higher than what they can be had for directly from Tisell's website????


I agree it is nuts...I think people just don't want to wait - they want what hey want and they want it now. And besides it is a great value proposition, what is a few extra bucks. Personally, I was happy to wait


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree it is nuts...I think people just don't want to wait - they want what hey want and they want it now. And besides it is a great value proposition, what is a few extra bucks. Personally, I was happy to wait


But what waiting is there? The Sub and even the MD are both in-stock; I think when I ordered my Sub, I received it from S. Korea to SoCal in less time than many eBay sales from the east coast take to get to me. And maybe it's just me, but while I do think the Sub does offer a very decent value prop at $230, I don't know how much more I'd be willing to pay (especially knowing that they are available all day long for $230)!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> But what waiting is there? The Sub and even the MD are both in-stock; I think when I ordered my Sub, I received it from S. Korea to SoCal in less time than many eBay sales from the east coast take to get to me. And maybe it's just me, but while I do think the Sub does offer a very decent value prop at $230, I don't know how much more I'd be willing to pay (especially knowing that they are available all day long for $230)!


I agree with you. I didn't know they were in stock - They seem to always be perpetually out of stock in the past...maybe it this reputation. I agree why pay more for used - It doesn't make sense unless there is scarcity. Weird


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

very nice pics. congrats. i never liked the domed crystal from the beginning. i replaced mine with a flat mineral and it looks awesome.


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

So has the Vintage Submersible been updated to be able to fit nato straps now? I watched a review that showed the spring bar too close to the case and the 1mm nato wouldn't fit.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

SlickTime said:


> So has the Vintage Submersible been updated to be able to fit nato straps now? I watched a review that showed the spring bar too close to the case and the 1mm nato wouldn't fit.


I have never had trouble with nato straps (but I had high quality thin seatbelt natos) they were snug but pull through (I did not charge the spring bars though)- leather is tight. I put the strap in and push the spring bars against the strap until they click.
I bought curved spring bars for a couple of bucks and it is even easier now.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I would love to try to to turn this into a Mil Sub. I need an hour hand that will fit on the Miytota 90s5 and has C3 that matches. has anyone tried this mod? Any suggestions for a hand that will match?

Thanks


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Fresh arrival from Erica's Originals.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

That looks awesome!
Did you get the lumed strap?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> That looks awesome!
> Did you get the lumed strap?


No, it's just a white center line. I was on the fence about the lumed thread... didn't end up doing it though; I actually bought this strap in anticipation of the Halios Seaforth which is blue lumed, didn't want lume clash!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

No curved springbars needed for my PhenomeNATO as well. It's a snug fit for other straps though, depends on thickness.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I have never had trouble with nato straps (but I had high quality thin seatbelt natos) they were snug but pull through (I did not charge the spring bars though)- leather is tight. I put the strap in and push the spring bars against the strap until they click.
> I bought curved spring bars for a couple of bucks and it is even easier now.


Very helpful! Thanks for the info!



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> No curved springbars needed for my PhenomeNATO as well. It's a snug fit for other straps though, depends on thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! That is precisely the nato strap I would put it on, so that is just what I needed to hear! Thank you.


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I have never had trouble with nato straps (but I had high quality thin seatbelt natos) they were snug but pull through (I did not charge the spring bars though)- leather is tight. I put the strap in and push the spring bars against the strap until they click.
> I bought curved spring bars for a couple of bucks and it is even easier now.


Very helpful! Thanks for the info!



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> No curved springbars needed for my PhenomeNATO as well. It's a snug fit for other straps though, depends on thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! That is precisely the nato strap I would put it on, so that is just what I needed to hear! Thank you.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Quick question guys: I figured I'm keeping this watch for the long haul so decided to install the bracelet and give it a go.

Just one problem - I can't get the glidelock clasp to microadjust past this point:









It's because the bracelet taper is too wide to microadjust any further. Are there any solutions other than filing the bracelet down? I can't find where I read it in this thread, but did someone filed the bracelet down with sandpaper? I'd rather not do this mod as I'm afraid I will likely do a shoddy job...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I’d send a picture to Mr. Oh and ask for a new clasp, I feel certain he’ll accommodate you


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

This is a common design problem though that applies to the entire Vintage Sub product line. 

I had the Marine Diver and although the glidelock wasn't as well machined or solid as the Vintage Sub, I remember you could go "deeper" on the bracelet with the glidelock and get a tighter fit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

I see that dashenri has shared a couple of photos with captions like "tool watch". Has anyone else put their Vintage Sub through hard use? How does it hold up?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

FSTRN said:


> I see that dashenri has shared a couple of photos with captions like "tool watch". Has anyone else put their Vintage Sub through hard use? How does it hold up?


I haven't put it through anything intense - I don't own a sail boat at the moment which I find is a true crucible for watches - but I certainly don't baby my watches and it has held up well in the 1/2 year I have worn mine. The Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert are indestructible and the watch is pretty tough - it has been dropped, banged and worn while working with poor tools (vibration and magnetic fields) without negative effect.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

On a 21mm Rubber " Rolex Yacht Master Oysterflex"


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

Happy weekend to all..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a great week


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey guys, just received my vintage sub. Shipped from Korea. 
How easy is it to resize the bracelet? Are the screws easy to unscrew? I know some brands come pre-loctited.
Thanks!

Oh, I think this is my first ever post! 

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

vrshadow said:


> Hey guys, just received my vintage sub. Shipped from Korea.
> How easy is it to resize the bracelet? Are the screws easy to unscrew? I know some brands come pre-loctited.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Pretty simple. I used loctite to fix the screws when done.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

vrshadow said:


> Hey guys, just received my vintage sub. Shipped from Korea.
> How easy is it to resize the bracelet? Are the screws easy to unscrew? I know some brands come pre-loctited.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. 
Post some pictures when you get it resized 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks guys, does your vintage sub bezel come with half a second of back play? Mine does, but the bezel action and clicks are OK.
I read some have bezels with zero back play?

Anyway still a very nice piece and sure bang for buck.  

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

vrshadow said:


> Hey guys, just received my vintage sub. Shipped from Korea.
> How easy is it to resize the bracelet? Are the screws easy to unscrew? I know some brands come pre-loctited.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Super easy to resize. But def use Loctite. I had a screw that backed out near the clasp, but rock solid now.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

for anyone who's purchased and is in the USA, can you tell me how long it took to receive your watch once it shipped? 

My watch was shipped on the 4th, but tracking stopped updating on the 2nd day after it got to the Seoul airport. USPS still shows pre-shipment, and the EMS tracking is not picking up the number at all. Typical international purchases would have at least shown that US Customs has it by now. Not sure if this is normal, or if I should contact Tisell from now.

Cheers!


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Gazza74 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> for anyone who's purchased and is in the USA, can you tell me how long it took to receive your watch once it shipped?
> 
> ...


Oh hey! Mine shipped on the same day as yours! But I'm in Singapore so already received mine on 8th.

Did your Korea Post tracking already show :

Handed over to Transport companies, Flight number : OZXXX?

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

for anyone who's purchased and is in the USA, can you tell me how long it took to receive your watch once it shipped? 

My watch was shipped on the 4th, but tracking stopped updating on the 2nd day after it got to the Seoul airport. USPS still shows pre-shipment, and the EMS tracking is not picking up the number at all. Typical international purchases would have at least shown that US Customs has it by now. Not sure if this is normal, or if I should contact Tisell from now.

Cheers!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

vrshadow said:


> Oh hey! Mine shipped on the same day as yours! But I'm in Singapore so already received mine on 8th.
> 
> Did your Korea Post tracking already show :
> 
> ...


Hi vrshadow,

Yes, the last update has the flight number, but nothing after that on either the Korean or US postal tracking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Gazza74 said:


> Hi vrshadow,
> 
> Yes, the last update has the flight number, but nothing after that on either the Korean or US postal tracking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the flight a direct one to US West Coast? LAX or SFO? Asking because if its routed to the East Coast, it'll need to make a transit and potentially add 2 days to the overall trip journey.

Maybe give it till this weekend before you reach out to Tisell? But I believe, seller won't be able to do much with the postal agency.

Really hoping you'll get it soon. Korea Post is reliable, so is USPS.

Always a painful wait, but it'll be all worth it! Cheers. 

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

vrshadow said:


> Is the flight a direct one to US West Coast? LAX or SFO? Asking because if its routed to the East Coast, it'll need to make a transit and potentially add 2 days to the overall trip journey.
> 
> Maybe give it till this weekend before you reach out to Tisell? But I believe, seller won't be able to do much with the postal agency.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that thought - the flight was to Hawaii, so that could explain the lack of follow-on tracking and the extra time. I'm going to give it another week.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Gazza74 said:


> Thank you for that thought - the flight was to Hawaii, so that could explain the lack of follow-on tracking and the extra time. I'm going to give it another week.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah pretty sure you'll get tracking updates before the weekend.

Your Tisell must be having a great beach holiday.

Cheers!

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Gazza74 said:


> Thank you for that thought - the flight was to Hawaii, so that could explain the lack of follow-on tracking and the extra time. I'm going to give it another week.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they go through Hawaii, you can check the flight status by the flight number just by searching. Also remember it's going back in time after it crosses the international date line so arrival dates will look weird at first glance. It'll arrive pretty quick after it's in Hawaii I'm in NC and it looks like it was only 3 days after.






Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally caught up on the thread. I've been looking at the Tisell for awhile now and was glad to discover this and a couple other threads. After reading them all, it's confirmed my interest.

I emailed Mr. Oh before I found this thread and asked him about a milsub bezel insert and he said he only has submariner insert.

I've traded a few emails with him and I find him to be quite pleasant. I was stationed in Korea a million years ago so not only does 'Vintage' apply aptly, it's been fun trotting out the little bits of Korean I remember. Kinda funny - I barely remember basic phrases but I can still sing - in Korean - a bar song about the "waitresses" that did not make Mama-san happy at all. Go figure.

I have a watch on my list ahead of this, then will be ordering the Vintage Submersible.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

vrshadow said:


> Are the screws easy to unscrew? I know some brands come pre-loctited.
> Thanks!


See below for reason for deleting my post.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Relakst said:


> I just removed links with the friction pins. There was no screwing at all.


Unless they've VERY recently changed something, every Tisell Sub I've seen (including my own) has screw links, NOT friction pins.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Double post


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rant time. I cannot adequately communicate how sorry I am that I ever bought two Tisell watches! I purchased two Marine divers, one black bezel black face and one green bezel black face. The black bezel model was returned because of terrible bezel action and the green bezel watch was returned because it leaked/fogged up the first time I wore it in a pool. Both were replaced by Mr. Oh after the month long transit to and fro. The bezel on the replacement black bezel froze so that watch went back a second time, along with the bracelet for the green bezel model because the spring bars rusted and made a huge mess of the bracelet after a weekend of pool use. I was told that the reason was that the spring bars weren't stainless steel. Who in the .... makes a dive watch bracelet and doesn't use stainless spring bars?! You guessed it, Tisell! I went to set the time on my green bezel model when I got home from work and the ....ing crown came off the watch! What would you say is a reasonable amount of patience on my part at this point. Am I really going to have to return this watch to Korea for a third time?! That will make 5 returns for two watches since I ordered them in May!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

pw01 said:


> View attachment 13566459
> View attachment 13566463
> View attachment 13566467
> Rant time. I cannot adequately communicate how sorry I am that I ever bought two Tisell watches! I purchased two Marine divers, one black bezel black face and one green bezel black face. The black bezel model was returned because of terrible bezel action and the green bezel watch was returned because it leaked/fogged up the first time I wore it in a pool. Both were replaced by Mr. Oh after the month long transit to and fro. The bezel on the replacement black bezel froze so that watch went back a second time, along with the bracelet for the green bezel model because the spring bars rusted and made a huge mess of the bracelet after a weekend of pool use. I was told that the reason was that the spring bars weren't stainless steel. Who in the .... makes a dive watch bracelet and doesn't use stainless spring bars?! You guessed it, Tisell! I went to set the time on my green bezel model when I got home from work and the ....ing crown came off the watch! What would you say is a reasonable amount of patience on my part at this point. Am I really going to have to return this watch to Korea for a third time?! That will make 5 returns for two watches since I ordered them in May!


Oh man that's anniying. This is just me but I'd rather fix it then ship it again. Less hassel less waiting, waiting kills me.

I almost wish tracking numbers didn't exist so I could just forget about it and then be happily surprised when stuff arrives.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I’m not sure this could be fixed by anyone other than Tisell


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

pw01 said:


> I'm not sure this could be fixed by anyone other than Tisell


Here is what I'd do, not saying you should you should probably send it back cuaae obviously this shouldnt happen.

Tiny little needlepoint pliers or tweezers to grab the stem and pull it out then drop a tiny bit of superglue down into crown and screw the stem back into crown using needlpoint again. Actually at this point you may be able to slip movement out angling it when removing and remove entire stem to give you more to work with.

But again this is what I'd do, and I have been known to break stuff even more trying to fix it. Good luck dude!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tisell is sending me a new crown and reimbursing me for cost of having it repaired locally


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sporting this one today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Desk diving today with this beast! 








Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Hi guys! Maybe you can help me ... On some pics the lume on the Vintage Submersible looks greenish and on some rather beige/light brown/tan. Which is the correct color? Thank you for your answers!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchinski said:


> Hi guys! Maybe you can help me ... On some pics the lume on the Vintage Submersible looks greenish and on some rather beige/light brown/tan. Which is the correct color? Thank you for your answers!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


It's light greenish for mine.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> Hi guys! Maybe you can help me ... On some pics the lume on the Vintage Submersible looks greenish and on some rather beige/light brown/tan. Which is the correct color? Thank you for your answers!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


Yes, it's a green lume. Tisell marine diver uses BGW9 if I'm not mistaking but on vintage sub it's green and I love it!

Also, I've read about people asking about the bezel action. Mine was terrible in the begining being hard to turn getting stuck every few clicks. But it got alot better with time. Still not the most consistent bezel action but now it has distincitve notchy clicks, especialy if turned slowly.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> Hi guys! Maybe you can help me ... On some pics the lume on the Vintage Submersible looks greenish and on some rather beige/light brown/tan. Which is the correct color? Thank you for your answers!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


The Vintage Sub glows green.


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

Actually a pretty simple fix. My watch didn't come with a signed crown so I ordered a new one (crown and stem) and replaced it myself. Just a matter of removing the old stem and replacing it... In your case even though the crown came off the stem it would still be able to be removed easily enough. Then it's just a matter of popping in the new one. The crown btw is spring loaded and yours separated where the stem interfaces with the crown with the spring. It's all press fit and not tisells fault really, just a piece that came apart.

In fact, when you receive your new crown, if you send me your watch with a paid return shipping label I'll fix your watch for free...


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

RazaXML said:


> Actually a pretty simple fix. My watch didn't come with a signed crown so I ordered a new one (crown and stem) and replaced it myself. Just a matter of removing the old stem and replacing it... In your case even though the crown came off the stem it would still be able to be removed easily enough. Then it's just a matter of popping in the new one. The crown btw is spring loaded and yours separated where the stem interfaces with the crown with the spring. It's all press fit and not tisells fault really, just a piece that came apart.
> In fact, when you receive your new crown, if you send me your watch with a paid return shipping label I'll fix your watch for free...


That's a very generous offer and I appreciate it. I live fairly close to a CMW who said he'd do it for $25 while I wait and Tisell is going to reimburse me via PayPal. Thanks for letting me know it a simple repair, I'd be interested to learn more about how it would be done


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Endlink that matches the era of the watch.......


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Matalzeus (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone have it on a sailcloth strap.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 13608611


Really nice picture.
I love the composition and the lume - very nicely done


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

No edit, just a natural light charge after entering a garage. Although Samsung phone camera tends to boost exposure a little. What a lume!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey everyone! Has anyone tried to order an original clasp for oyster bracelet that comes with the vintage sub? I cant see any items under "parts" section on their site. I can find one on the european site but 35€ for the clasp only seems kinda steep to me.

Any sugestions for a good replacement? There's nothing wrong with mine I just need another one.

Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Just emailed mr. Oh. He sells replacement clasps for $15 + $5 shipping. I maybe wrong but I think it's the same shipping price world wide.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Bringing the Tisell back to Korea. Amazing piece for the price. 
- Daedunsan Mountain, Daejeon








Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco_Chris (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey guys,

Bought a Tisell vintage diver a few months ago after lurking my way through this forum, really been enjoying it but I'm wondering about bezel inserts and if anyone has replaced theirs for an aftermarket one?

I can't seem to find anything that specifically mentions it would fit the watch but maybe someone could point me in the right direction if there is one? 

Cheers


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

WatchitBoris said:


> Hey everyone! Has anyone tried to order an original clasp for oyster bracelet that comes with the vintage sub? I cant see any items under "parts" section on their site. I can find one on the european site but 35€ for the clasp only seems kinda steep to me.
> 
> Any sugestions for a good replacement? There's nothing wrong with mine I just need another one.
> 
> ...


Hi, I needed one and emailed MrHo who sent under warranty free of charge.
Mean while I bought one from Ali exprès for 10 USD free postage ,was not any different from original..you need 18 mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

This bracelet broke off when I slipped down a couple steps tonight should have used longer bent spring bars.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RazaXML (Oct 4, 2017)

I post a few pics of mine a cpl months back...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tise...thread-4495613-post46792013.html#post46792013



Disco_Chris said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Bought a Tisell vintage diver a few months ago after lurking my way through this forum, really been enjoying it but I'm wondering about bezel inserts and if anyone has replaced theirs for an aftermarket one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Disco_Chris (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks, I must have missed them first time around!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I put mine up for sale - it's time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On Leather again today 









Has anyone had success improving the bezel action (my only issue with this lovely watch)


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

My only issue as well clanky, but no I haven't. I bet it's poor finishing of the "click stops" if that's the case I imagine it would be tedious to fix. But I have no idea just spitballin here.


drwindsurf said:


> On Leather again today
> 
> View attachment 13687509
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> On Leather again today
> 
> View attachment 13687509
> 
> ...


Mine actually got better with usage. It was very rigid at first and now it goes more easily BUT it is a little loose I think. To be honest it would be a perfect watch for me if it had a better bezel. They had to cut save somewhere considering how much it costs.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree - it is the only weak spot of an otherwise excellent watch.
I suspect it is poor finishing on the click stops...I'll pop the bezel when I have some time and look at it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Just swapped the original bracelet to a tropic strap. The band is tight against the case (bottom side cannot be folded up), but no issues.

Just thinking - is it difficult to put back the original bracelet again? Not difficult taking it out, not sure about putting it back on.

Thank you. 

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

vrshadow said:


> Just swapped the original bracelet to a tropic strap. The band is tight against the case (bottom side cannot be folded up), but no issues.
> 
> Just thinking - is it difficult to put back the original bracelet again? Not difficult taking it out, not sure about putting it back on.
> 
> ...


Putting it back is no different than any other bracelet. One thing to watch for is that the spring bars are a little closer to the case - so make sure the spring bar pins are set before wearing it.
Please post a picture - would love to see the Vintage Sub in a tropic strap 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Putting it back is no different than any other bracelet. One thing to watch for is that the spring bars are a little closer to the case - so make sure the spring bar pins are set before wearing it.
> Please post a picture - would love to see the Vintage Sub in a tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. Here you go for the pics. I guess tropic strap goes well with the vintage vibes, but black strap on black strap does look a little "too black". Haha!









Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

vrshadow said:


> Thank you. Here you go for the pics. I guess tropic strap goes well with the vintage vibes, but black strap on black strap does look a little "too black". Haha!


Looks great


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi folks. Can anybody confirm if the bracelet on the Tisell Sub has sufficient removable links to fit a flat 6" wrist? I'm concerned that the long clasp will make if difficult to get it to fit.


----------



## vrshadow (Mar 6, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> Hi folks. Can anybody confirm if the bracelet on the Tisell Sub has sufficient removable links to fit a flat 6" wrist? I'm concerned that the long clasp will make if difficult to get it to fit.


Yes it does. I am around 6.3" with 2 links removable. Talking about the vintage submersible here, which if I am not wrong shares the same bracelet with the marine diver.
These are great value, go for it! Cheers.

Sent from my Huawei P20 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey Watchuseek!

I am really close to pulling the trigger on the Steinhart OVM has I have read that it offers better quality than Tisell but I am not sure?

I have a Tisell Marine Diver myself and I really love the looks and the quality of the watch, so basicly I am expecting even more care and perfecionism on the execution from Steinhart.

With this I really wanted to catch someone who have had them both to really compare them quality wise, because if I get a Steinhart and its doesnt feel better for the price diference I wont be happy honestly.

Is it worth the extra $? Or I should just get the Vintage Submersible? 
Please note that the Tisell Vintage Sub will cost me 365$ and the Steinhart OVM 452$ as I have to pay VAT, I am from Europe, either of them wont be a problem pricewise, it just so you know the diference for me.


Please help me as I really want to have it to celebrate my 25th bday!

Thanks alot!


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

^^ Duplicated.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

alvez said:


> Hey Watchuseek!
> 
> I am really close to pulling the trigger on the Steinhart OVM has I have read that it offers better quality than Tisell but I am not sure?
> 
> ...


I've had 3 Steinharts (2 of them divers) and 2 Tisells (one diver), and in my opinion the Steinhart is much better in terms of quality and finish. Plus you don't get the rattle of the Miyota movement with the Steinhart. With the small difference in price since you'll pay VAT, it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> I've had 3 Steinharts (2 of them divers) and 2 Tisells (one diver), and in my opinion the Steinhart is much better in terms of quality and finish. Plus you don't get the rattle of the Miyota movement with the Steinhart. With the small difference in price since you'll pay VAT, it's a no-brainer for me.


In your opinion for what I will be paying I should go for the Steinhart right?

Thanks alot for your time really!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

alvez said:


> In your opinion for what I will be paying I should go for the Steinhart right?
> 
> Thanks alot for your time really!


Yes.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> Yes.


Thank you again.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

vrshadow said:


> Yes it does. I am around 6.3" with 2 links removable. Talking about the vintage submersible here, which if I am not wrong shares the same bracelet with the marine diver.
> These are great value, go for it! Cheers.


Cheers mate. Very helpful!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought the jubilee bracelet mentioned here (in december and it just arrived)...for $17 it is pretty nice. It looks nice and is super comfortable


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi all,
I pulled the trigger on a Vintage Sub and so far it's lived up to all the good things I've read here. Fit and finish are great, and it looks even nicer in person. It actually looks a little too nice, if that makes any sense. I was expecting something a bit less refined. I bought from the Euro distributor thinking that was the way to go, not realizing until after the fact that I probably should've went through Mr. Oh directly to save some cash, but shipping was super fast (only a few days from the Czech Republic to the States) and they let me keep the bracelet they mistakenly sent despite ordering the watch without it (was a twenty-some dollar savings). At any rate, I don't have any comments on the bracelet since I don't intend to use it, but I will say the bezel is a bit tight (not that I expect to use it much) and the crown takes some effort to screw down. This is my first screw-down crown, some maybe that's expected? Here are some shots of what turned out to be Project Goldfinger.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

blackcutlass - Welcome to the club -That strap looks awesome with the Vintage Sub - matches nicely.

Here is one with a little contrast


----------



## dgcsxt (Apr 20, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on one. It was easy to order directly through their Korean website, Mr. Oh must have revamped it from last year...? Anways, super excited of course! I already have a BC 300D rubber strap waiting for it.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> blackcutlass - Welcome to the club -That strap looks awesome with the Vintage Sub - matches nicely.
> 
> Here is one with a little contrast
> 
> View attachment 13804917


I am on a verge to buying the Tisell Vintage Submersible but I wanted to see some close pictures of the dial, more precisely the raised indices.

Are they perfectly done?

I cant seem to find any creally close pictures / macros of them online unfortunelly.

If you guys could help please!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

alvez said:


> I am on a verge to buying the Tisell Vintage Submersible but I wanted to see some close pictures of the dial, more precisely the raised indices.
> 
> Are they perfectly done?
> 
> ...


Raised very slightly, and done very neatly.

Here are comparison shots between Tisell, SRPA21, SKX007 and Tiger Concept GMT. Dude I really came through for you on this one. But I also wanted to see how well my phone could take a macro.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Raised very slightly, and done very neatly.
> 
> Here are comparison shots between Tisell, SRPA21, SKX007 and Tiger Concept GMT. Dude I really came through for you on this one. But I also wanted to see how well my phone could take a macro.


dude you are tha man! bought it


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

alvez said:


> dude you are tha man! bought it


Good choice!


----------



## dgcsxt (Apr 20, 2016)

I received the watch yesterday...shipping took ONE week to the central US! My watch was shipped from their S Korea facility. It is everything I hoped it would be! Based on all of the pics and reviews I am very happy I went with the vintage sub. Thank you all for posting your thoughts and pics helping me make an easy decision. Thanks again!

Thoughts on the Strapcode Super Engineer I bracelet...? I want a fully brushed bracelet thats similiar to the Jubilee. I love the Jubilee style minus the polished bits plus having the link design being uniformly the same size.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/super-engineer-i/products/metal-ss-bcl03-b009


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

dgcsxt said:


> I received the watch yesterday...shipping took ONE week to the central US! My watch was shipped from their S Korea facility. It is everything I hoped it would be! Based on all of the pics and reviews I am very happy I went with the vintage sub. Thank you all for posting your thoughts and pics helping me make an easy decision. Thanks again!
> 
> Thoughts on the Strapcode Super Engineer I bracelet...? I want a fully brushed bracelet thats similiar to the Jubilee. I love the Jubilee style minus the polished bits plus having the link design being uniformly the same size.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/super-engineer-i/products/metal-ss-bcl03-b009


Heres my 2¢. First congrats super fun watch! Second I'd get a test super engineer from amazon with straight endlinks, it would be way cheaper to see if you like that look. Third thought is that it may not fit great you'll probably need some curved endlinks easy enough to aquire from Esslinger.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

[Duplicated]


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hey guys,

could you just clarify something for me ?

I have a Marine Diver No Date, with the Myiota 90S5 movement.

I always have so much care when adjusting the time when it is stoped, and I also have some dificulty to pull the crown to position 2 because I am always afraid to pull to hard.

Today I was pulling it so gent that it clicked but as it wasnt a srtong enough pull it didnt stop the seconds hand. I put the crown back in and pulled it to position 2 again and it stoped. Is it something normal to happen? So far it is keeping extremely good time as always +/- 0 sd.

Did I broke somthing? I dont hear anything loose, it looks fine but I am afraid because I really love it.


Thanks

PS: Submersible on the way


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

And it just arrived guys! I am so happy!

This is the second watch I bought from the Europe representative as I live here, the first was the Marine Diver, and now I bought the Submersible!

They Shipped with UPS as per request (33€) and it took 1 business day to arrive here! Note that I live in the city center and not in a remote area of Portugal.

The package also includes a little instructions book and warranty that I will take a picture later and post here.

It did also include did test, but I don't even know how to read it, I know it is a pressure test but nothing else regarding the values.

Would you guys mind explaining to me please?

Thanks Alot (also thanks for breaking my bank account too  )!


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Also:

When I undscrew the crown on the marine diver it kind of "pops".

When I unscrew the crown on the Submersible it just unscrews and doesnt kind of "pop".

Could you guys test yours?


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

alvez said:


> Also:
> 
> When I undscrew the crown on the marine diver it kind of "pops".
> 
> ...


My vintage sub has a small "pop" when I unscrew it.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

A pic from my cloudy drive in to work this morning...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love mine too


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little macro love 

















Have a great week everyone


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just a repost of this beauty I wear for the past few days. :-!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A couple of Macro shots


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Vintage Submersible tonight. Looking forward to receiving it.

Pic from Mr. Oh's website.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Vintage Submersible tonight. Looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Pic from Mr. Oh's website.
> 
> View attachment 13953849


Welcome to the club...I don't think you will be disappointed


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Welcome to the club...I don't think you will be disappointed


+1


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Welcome to the club...I don't think you will be disappointed





SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1


Thanks guys.

BTW, does anyone know the dial size of the submersible? I did a thread search here and didn't find anything.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know the dial size of the submersible? I did a thread search here and didn't find anything.


The SimpleWatchMan said it is larger than 30mm on BSHT but he hasn't opened his up...I would be interested to know as well


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> The SimpleWatchMan said it is larger than 30mm on BSHT but he hasn't opened his up...I would be interested to know as well


I saw that - I was hoping someone on this thread that is not that thread would know.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Received shipment notification early this morning. It will be interesting to see what delivery time is.

8-Mar-19


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Everytime someone writes Mr. Oh, I read it like this in my head.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Rockin' the Submersible today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Vintage Submersible tonight. Looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> Pic from Mr. Oh's website.
> 
> View attachment 13953849


Man o man. That vintage looks amazing. It's on my to do list for sure. I love crown guards but I really dig the shaved down look of those.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pashenri said:


> On a 21mm Rubber " Rolex Yacht Master Oysterflex"
> 
> View attachment 13536147


I have an Erika's MN on the way but if that doesn't work out I'll be getting one of these. That's a smart look.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> I have an Erika's MN on the way but if that doesn't work out I'll be getting one of these. That's a smart look.


The MN strap goes perfectly with the Vintage Sub


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to replace the spring bars in the clasp of my bracelet with stainless steel bars. Tisell replaced my bracelet because they rusted after a day in pool, Mr. Oh said it was because they weren’t stainless. Why you wouldn’t use stainless in a dive watch bracelet is beyond me, but oh well. I know they are 16mm but that’s all. If someone could direct me to the appropriate replacement I’d be eternally grateful.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

pw01 said:


> I want to replace the spring bars in the clasp of my bracelet with stainless steel bars. Tisell replaced my bracelet because they rusted after a day in pool, Mr. Oh said it was because they weren't stainless. Why you wouldn't use stainless in a dive watch bracelet is beyond me, but oh well. I know they are 16mm but that's all. If someone could direct me to the appropriate replacement I'd be eternally grateful.


Esslinger

https://www.esslinger.com/spring-bars/


----------



## dgcsxt (Apr 20, 2016)

Rockin a BC 300D rubber strap...lovin it!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Received shipment notification early this morning. It will be interesting to see what delivery time is.
> 
> 8-Mar-19


Received my watch today. 7 day delivery time from Seoul to Houston. Not bad at all.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Immediately removed the bracelet after receiving it but discovered that the stock spring bars are both too fat and set too close to the case for the straps I chose.

I could get the Erika's MN strap fitted but could not move/adjust the strap. Basically locked in place.

I tried a nato purchased from Cincy specifically for this watch but it wouldn't fit through the small space between spring bar and case.

Ordered some curved spring bars from Otto, then put the bracelet back on and sized it.

Right out of the box:








After putting bracelet back on and sizing:








Lume is good:


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Immediately removed the bracelet after receiving it but discovered that the stock spring bars are both too fat and set too close to the case for the straps I chose.
> 
> I could get the Erika's MN strap fitted but could not move/adjust the strap. Basically locked in place.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Spring bar placement is really silly but the pros outweigh the cons for this one big time.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Congrats! Spring bar placement is really silly but the pros outweigh the cons for this one big time.


+1


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Congrats! Spring bar placement is really silly but the pros outweigh the cons for this one big time.


The watch would be so much better if they would correct the spring bar placement. I absolutely love the watch, but it severely limits the straps available for it. If you leave it on the bracelet it doesn't matter though. Unfortunately for me I am not a bracelet guy.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

dennisbible said:


> The watch would be so much better if they would correct the spring bar placement. I absolutely love the watch, but it severely limits the straps available for it. If you leave it on the bracelet it doesn't matter though. Unfortunately for me I am not a bracelet guy.


Curved spring bars my man. Esslinger has them.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

inadvertent double tap


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the spring bars in the case without the bracelet? Curious what the placement looks like.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dennisbible said:


> The watch would be so much better if they would correct the spring bar placement. I absolutely love the watch, but it severely limits the straps available for it. If you leave it on the bracelet it doesn't matter though. Unfortunately for me I am not a bracelet guy.





LogisticsCzar said:


> Curved spring bars my man. Esslinger has them.


I have curved spring bars and swap straps constantly - even leather natos


----------



## Jamair23 (May 11, 2019)

I know I'm a little late into this conversation. Nice mod. I just picked up this exact model and have that same Rolex bracelet. Did you change out the whole bracelet or just the clasp? 

Jeff


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jamair23 said:


> I know I'm a little late into this conversation. Nice mod. I just picked up this exact model and have that same Rolex bracelet. Did you change out the whole bracelet or just the clasp?
> 
> Jeff


Clasp after an attempt to swap out the entire bracelet. The lug holes sit higher up and deeper into the lugs to make strap changes difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm wearing mine today, has anyone found a jubilee bracelet that doesn't require much modding? I'm trying to shorten the l2l where the end link protrudes out


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody been able to remove the two 16mm spring bars from the “glidelock” clasp on their bracelet? I’m wanting to change mine to stainless but can’t get them out for the life of me


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Wrong thread. Posted to the Marine Diver thread.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm wearing mine today, has anyone found a jubilee bracelet that doesn't require much modding? I'm trying to shorten the l2l where the end link protrudes out


I use a cheap hollow endlink Jubilee I got on Ebay ($20) with bent spring bars...It takes a little patience but iI love it


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ thanks, did you have to bend the end links? Does it feel rattly or moves around?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ thanks, did you have to bend the end links? Does it feel rattly or moves around?


Not really...I had to stretch the inner hooks a little to accommodate the bent springbars.
It just took some patience.
Good luck


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

So I have one incoming, pumped for it!! I saw someone had thrown it on an Oysterflex? I love the look on it but had a question. He said 21 mm? The ones I’ve seen are curved end 20mm. Would these work? The ad says fits sub, yacht master etc so.... Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I use a cheap hollow endlink Jubilee I got on Ebay ($20) with bent spring bars...It takes a little patience but iI love it
> 
> View attachment 14300087


So I ordered that same one a little while and it was on sale for 50% off today only. So shipped to my door for $13 and change!!


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Dang ol double post....


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

DevilDogDoc said:


> So I ordered that same one a little while and it was on sale for 50% off today only. So shipped to my door for $13 and change!!


Sweet! I hope it works for you


----------



## Jamair23 (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, has anyone tried to replace the crown on this watch? Only gripe i have with mine is very sharp crown. Would love to just get it replaced. Anyone could help me where to find good replacement?

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, has anyone tried to replace the crown on this watch? Only gripe i have with mine is very sharp crown. Would love to just get it replaced. Anyone could help me where to find good replacement?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had trouble with mine and Mr. Oh sent me a new one.
If you want to replace it - the crown tube is smooth and is just pressure fit (with locktite?). So replacing it should be a pretty easy job. 
Getting the case back off is nearly impossible though. I used thickened epoxy to secure a bolt to the caseback to get the caseback off.
Good luck


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Got mine today, ordered on the 11th. Love it!! Can't speak to the accuracy but the fit is perfect for me. Edges a little sharp on clasp. Glide lock with a signed crown.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

DevilDogDoc said:


> Got mine today, ordered on the 11th. Love it!! Can't speak to the accuracy but the fit is perfect for me. Edges a little sharp on clasp. Glide lock with a signed crown.


Welcome to the club. I find my accuracy is +2s/day...I find all my 90x5 movements are good timekeepers (but I don't pay too close attention)


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Wore it all night and all day today, gained 4 seconds. Tickled to death with this one!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Still loving this watch 









On a Cincy Strap Co nato...of course - the Seatbelt natos are super comfortable


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

Have any one try this bezel for tisell vintage submersible?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally took mine off the bracelet, the case is actually pretty flat, wished it had drilled lugs though


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree with you about the drilled lugs...looks great on leather too


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

Mine just arrived, loving it.









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

DevilDogDoc said:


> View attachment 14322853
> 
> 
> Got mine today, ordered on the 11th. Love it!! Can't speak to the accuracy but the fit is perfect for me. Edges a little sharp on clasp. Glide lock with a signed crown.


Checking if your Tisell submersible is actually Blue lume, notice in review videos they are green,.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

spirit.varun said:


> Checking if your Tisell submersible is actually Blue lume, notice in review videos they are green,.


The Vintage Sub has green C3 lume (very bright and long lasting)

The Marine Diver has blue BGW9 lume (not as bright or long lasting)

I hope this helps


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Checking if some one can point me out to what type of the Doomed glass is on tisell submersible, I would really appreciate it,. upon googling found that many doomed glasses available are not similar to one on tisell vintage sub,.


----------



## TimothyThomas (Aug 19, 2019)

*Re: Tisell Vintage Submersible owners thread" 21 Days & counting"*



skyefalcon6 said:


> Received shipment notification early this morning. It will be interesting to see what delivery time is.
> I wonder if you may be able to give me an opinion. I have ordered from Tisell before in Sept 19 I got the Explorer Homage and received it in 16 days.I then asked the owner when will the Submersible Batch be ready well. I waited and waited and waited with delay after delay and finally December 26th 19 I seen the email,Paid the Invoice and got a tracking number. I wasn't concerned as I had just recently bought the Explorer and thought I knew what to expect. Well Know it has been 21 days and the Tracking has not pinged in the US Yet. It left Korea on the same flight number to Hawaii as the explorer did. I am beginning to get worried. How long to yours take to get to you. ? I have taken into acct for the new year that is one extra day. Any idea advice or info would be greatly appreciated
> 8-Mar-19


 Thank You and God Bless


----------



## TimothyThomas (Aug 19, 2019)

I believe it is a Boxed Domed Sapphire Crystal


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

Have anyone tried leather strap?









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some photos show the indices to look a bit (lumish) green, but some show them as white. 
What is the actual color?



Dec1968 said:


>





ak_angel said:


> View attachment 12384127


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Green


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Some photos show the indices to look a bit (lumish) green, but some show them as white.
> What is the actual color?


They're white - and very susceptible to 'lume bloom', meaning, any exposure to light enhances the green lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Rolex folded clasp... feel and fits the watch so much better than the Glidelock clasp did.





Siskiyoublues said:


> I'm guilty of liking the *"glidelock" clasp.* ...
> *The bracelet in general is higher quality then I expected it to be. *
> Also surprised at how good the lume is.
> Overall initial impressions are really positive.


I finally bought one.

I just came in to see if anyone's talked about the bracelet.
I was not aware it this type of clasp is called GLIDELOCK.
I freeekin LOVE IT. I've never seen the like. Finally, micro adjustments are possible with ease.

I can't believe I waited this long to get one.
Watches like this is making me think I do not need so many watches in my collection.
This one is 90% GADA, as is.

And the quality is mind-blowingly good... at any price point.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I finally bought one.
> 
> I just came in to see if anyone's talked about the bracelet.
> I was not aware it this type of clasp is called GLIDELOCK.
> ...


It is pretty awesome - Welcome to the club :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> It is pretty awesome - Welcome to the club :-!


I've had 4 other Tisell models so far. All excellent.
At this rate, Tisell will go on to become the "Toyota" of the watch world": 
First, ignored. Then, accepted with condescension; then... it's everywhere.
And finally, you cannot imagine life without one.


----------



## Number Six (Jan 24, 2020)

Placed an order (from the Korean website - delivery to the UK) for the Vintage Submersible on the 5th Feb - delivery status as of 17th Feb is now: Ready for customs clearance.

Hope it doesn't take too long now. Excited!


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice weekend!









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

thienvo said:


> Nice weekend!


Very cool &#55357;&#56397;- how did you get the caseback off?


----------



## Number Six (Jan 24, 2020)

It's arrived. First thing I did was to buy some curved spring bars in order to fit the nato.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Number Six said:


> It's arrived. First thing I did was to buy some curved spring bars in order to fit the nato.
> View attachment 14893257


Looks awesome :-!


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

drwindsurf said:


> Very cool - how did you get the caseback off?


You have to buy this tool to get the caseback off









Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

thienvo said:


> You have to buy this tool to get the caseback off


Cool - do you have a link? I couldn't find one of these that matched the caseback dimensions.


----------



## thienvo (Dec 3, 2019)

drwindsurf said:


> Cool - do you have a link? I couldn't find one of these that matched the caseback dimensions.


#Aliexpress ₫ 374,135 30%OFF | 7 Chiếc Ốp Lưng Lưng Dây Đồng Hồ Dụng Cụ Mở Bộ Tẩy Công Cụ Sửa Chữa Tiện Ích Với Kích Cỡ Khác Nhau Cho Đồng Hồ Và Các Loại Đồng Hồ Khác
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72hNVD

You can find it on AliExpress.

Gửi từ MI 8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

Here is Jacek in Poland - new proud user of Tisell Submersible. With years and their influence on my eyes the important factor become best possible readability, also in darkness of the night. So I turned my attention to watches that are designed to be easily readable means to Pilot and Diver watches. The first one is represented on my wrist by Pilot Steinhart that is very nice except it is a little too big for me now with its diameter 44 mm. And lume could be better. Then I realised that the lume as good as possible should be deciding factor in my case, also size of diameter 39/40 mm. not bigger. I read in many places a lot of positiveness on Tisell diver's watches including information that their lume glows all night long. I would prefer the diver with "Cyclopes eye" but as lume is deciding factor I went for Tisell Submersible with it's C3 lume not for Marine Dives with BGW9 lume that is described as a little "different"  Because of the same reason I did not go for Steinhart Ocean 1 39 mm. 

My question is: 
- how do you charge lume at your Tisell Submersible ? what is the source of light and how long do you keep watch under it ? after numerous experiments I bought and use the UV lamp and expose my Tisell to it's light for up to 5 minutes.

- how long (in minutes or hours) does lume in your Submersibles keep charge/glows strong enough to make the time easy readable in darkness of the night ? In my imprefect - as I am afraid - tests I was not able to reach desired results for longer then just several minutes. Are information about "glowing all night long" are rather a kind of figure of speech ?

In this situation I use my Submersible in day time mostly, and my trusty Timex Indiglo still serves me well in dark conditions. Does it have to be so ?

I would be gratefull for your opinion and thoughts, 

With my best

Jacek (aer) in Poland


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jacekaer said:


> Here is Jacek in Poland - new proud user of Tisell Submersible. With years and their influence on my eyes the important factor become best possible readability, also in darkness of the night. So I turned my attention to watches that are designed to be easily readable means to Pilot and Diver watches. The first one is represented on my wrist by Pilot Steinhart that is very nice except it is a little too big for me now with its diameter 44 mm. And lume could be better. Then I realised that the lume as good as possible should be deciding factor in my case, also size of diameter 39/40 mm. not bigger. I read in many places a lot of positiveness on Tisell diver's watches including information that their lume glows all night long. I would prefer the diver with "Cyclopes eye" but as lume is deciding factor I went for Tisell Submersible with it's C3 lume not for Marine Dives with BGW9 lume that is described as a little "different"  Because of the same reason I did not go for Steinhart Ocean 1 39 mm.
> 
> My question is:
> - how do you charge lume at your Tisell Submersible ? what is the source of light and how long do you keep watch under it ? after numerous experiments I bought and use the UV lamp and expose my Tisell to it's light for up to 5 minutes.
> ...


I find that both my vintage sub and marine diver last through the night when charged. But when I say that they do dim drastically after about 15mins - after a few minutes of charge. But once my eyes have adjusted to the darkness they are readable - so if I wake up in the middle of the night I can read either and if I wake up before sunrise I can read them too. I modded my marine diver with a dial swap so I may be remembering wrong about the longevity. I hope this helps


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

drwindsurf said:


> I find that both my vintage sub and marine diver last through the night when charged. But when I say that they do dim drastically after about 15mins - after a few minutes of charge. But once my eyes have adjusted to the darkness they are readable - so if I wake up in the middle of the night I can read either and if I wake up before sunrise I can read them too. I modded my marine diver with a dial swap so I may be remembering wrong about the longevity. I hope this helps


Dear drwindsurf: it helps, indeed. Thank you so much ! It is exactly as you say. I realised that in poor light conditions in Winter time in my place my watch needs to be charged; the question was about details of this charge. Inspired by https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-new-39-a-5141089-2.html#post51209985 I used UV lamp (small torch) Vorel UV led 82756 and charged my lume for 15 minutes. And after ca. 8 hours (and later) I could read time with no problems. I believe that in better natural light condition (like in quoted thread my interlocutors in Australia have now) I will not have to use this extra charge by UV lamp. Spring and Summer are coming, I'll see the situation soon.

With my best

Jacekaer


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Alternative clasp for vintage Submersible*

I'm considering using an aftermarket Rolex sub clasp that I may purchase from a good eBay seller: wholesaleoutlet990 In Carlton Texas the key of course is the end link ( clasp) tolerances i.e. link width, screw threads. Anyone know? it looks to be close to original specs from the photos, as as we all know Rolex makes one of the cheapest stamped metal clasps in the watch industry....

But it might be a better alternative to the standard clasp on the Tisell Vintage Submersible that can be problematic

Thanks

John


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

I can’t access the video


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I posted this somewhere else but I just stumbled upon this thread so I am posting this here too to share...

This is a watch that is different from anything else in my collection. Most of my watches are Custom Seiko watches, divers, field, pilot type. This one is actually a homage of a obvious famous model. I did not get it because of that however, I was mostly interested because I read so many great things about it and because it looked right.

When I first saw this model, a few months back, I liked it immediately. The proportions of the case, crown, bezel, bracelet, dial, hands were perfect for me. The design and size of the various parts compared to one another seemed to also be in harmony as well with the overall look. When I read about this brand and this model, the few threads showed impressive data. Most of the people were happy and impressed with its quality and fit/finish. Luckily I was able to get one later on and I was equally impressed. All that showed in the pictures was there and in addition there was the feel of holding the watch in the hand which gave out a feel of quality. Not only the weight and solidity are great without being heavy, those parts like crown and bezel were smooth, easy and firm indicating good quality. The lume is also very strong and lasts all night, in fact the strongest lume of any other Homage I ever had, close to Sumo/MM300 in fact. The hand ticks smoothly thanks to the Miyota 9015 movement that compared to the usual Seiko one is high beat.

Not that i care much for that but it certainly increases the plus points on this watch. The domed sapphire is another great feature, it is aesthetic and solid, it gives the watch a nice warm feeling somehow.

The bracelet is unfortunately a little short, not sure if it is missing links, as I got this used of course, so when all extended it barely fits on my 8 1/4" wrist. It is tight at times so I hope I can find a link or two. Despite this small inconvenience the bracelet is rally nice and comfortable. It has solid links as well as solid end links and it has a sliding adjustment on the clasp, a feature which alone brings the whole watch to a new higher level. I never had such a thing and this is easy to use and a piece of cake to adjust, making it one of the best adjustable bracelets I ever had.

The watch itself is about 40mm in diameter and I was worried that it would looks a little small on my wrist. It does not, it is in fact about the same size or at least wearing similarly to a SKX diver. Not the largest but maybe due to the shape and looks of the case and the bracelet I can wear it and feel it's right.

All in all I am very happy with this even if it is not a custom watch but an homage of which there are plenty of similar types around. And in that regards I had similar homages in the past, Swiss Made most of them, some of them were Steinhart and some Far East made. I can easily say that the Tisell is overall very similar and in some aspect better then the best of them. Certainly the best of the Far East made ones.

Here are a few point and shoot pictures I took, please excuse any dust or lint:


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

carlowus said:


> I posted this somewhere else but I just stumbled upon this thread so I am posting this here too to share...
> 
> This is a watch that is different from anything else in my collection. Most of my watches are Custom Seiko watches, divers, field, pilot type. This one is actually a homage of a obvious famous model. I did not get it because of that however, I was mostly interested because I read so many great things about it and because it looked right.
> 
> ...


Nice pics , infact I ordered one because of them, 26 hours after ordering it was delivered (from Tisell Europe).

Looks great and after a good spray of WD40 the bracelet feels soooo much better.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

- congratulations ! yes, lume in Tisell Submersible belongs to best lume including lume in much more expensive watches. Soon my Submersible will receive nice company - Steinhart Ocean 1, 39 mm and then there will be comparison Miyota vs ETA and Lume C3 (Submersible) vs lume BGW9 (Steinhart).

And: in my Submersible the movement is MIYOTA.90S5. Are you sure that your Submersible has MIYOTA 9015, not MIYOTA.90S5 ?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

In case anyone is wonder, Steinhart bracelets will not fit the Tisell case. The lug holes on the case are too close and the holes on the steinhart is further out on the lugs


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

AVS_Racing said:


> In case anyone is wonder, Steinhart bracelets will not fit the Tisell case. The lug holes on the case are too close and the holes on the steinhart is further out on the lugs


This little problem with lug holes too close concerns not onlySteinhart bracelets, also thicker leather straps will have no room to fit well in Tisells; sometime we have to use bended watch telescopes to be able to install strap other then original bracelet supplied with Tisell diver.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jacek A.R. said:


> - congratulations ! yes, lume in Tisell Submersible belongs to best lume including lume in much more expensive watches. Soon my Submersible will receive nice company - Steinhart Ocean 1, 39 mm and then there will be comparison Miyota vs ETA and Lume C3 (Submersible) vs lume BGW9 (Steinhart).
> 
> And: in my Submersible the movement is MIYOTA.90S5. Are you sure that your Submersible has MIYOTA 9015, not MIYOTA.90S5 ?


Well, I never opened it and I was basing my data on the seller who sold it to me. However per what I know the Miyota 90S5 is an open heart movement...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

tdunn said:


> Nice pics , infact I ordered one because of them, 26 hours after ordering it was delivered (from Tisell Europe).
> 
> Looks great and after a good spray of WD40 the bracelet feels soooo much better.


Great, I hope you enjoy it. I finally got some extra links too so I am planning on wearing it soon as well.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Well, I never opened it and I was basing my data on the seller who sold it to me. However per what I know the Miyota 90S5 is an open heart movement...


I also did not open mine Submersible, I rely on data stated at Tisell pages
Europen
https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-...ersible-diver-watch-black-without-date-40-mm/
Korean
Welcome to joyful online shopping!

Quote Originally Posted by hephaestos View Post
im thinking about a tisell hulk, but tisellkr.com is sold out. From comments it sounds like that is frequently the case. Anyone know when to expect inventory? Or what's the best way to obtain one of these? I did see it on tisellwatch.com, but the price is nearly double the official website..
Like we read in some other posts the recommended way is to email Mr. Oh Changdo, here I repeat his email address
[email protected]
This is how many Tisell watches were bought including my Submersible. There is certain number of Tisell aficionados who did not even go to Tisell Korean site, just begun from emailing Mr. Oh.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jacek A.R. said:


> I also did not open mine Submersible, I rely on data stated at Tisell pages
> Europen
> https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-...ersible-diver-watch-black-without-date-40-mm/
> Korean
> ...


Maybe a typo, I just looked there and saw a picture of the movement that supposedly is on this model, it clearly says 9015 on it

https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-...rsible-diver-watch-black-without-date-40-mm/#


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Maybe a typo, I just looked there and saw a picture of the movement that supposedly is on this model, it clearly says 9015 on it
> 
> https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-...rsible-diver-watch-black-without-date-40-mm/#


I see in this link:
MOVEMENT

Number: MIYOTA 90S5
Function: Centre hands for hours, minutes and seconds, 
fine timing device and stop-second
Winding: Automatic winding
Power reserve: 42 hrs
Vibrations: 28'800 A/h, 4 Hz
Jewels: 24


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jacek A.R. said:


> I see in this link:
> MOVEMENT
> 
> Number: MIYOTA 90S5
> ...


It's probably a typo. Search around and you will see that the movement is in fact the 9015.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jacek A.R. said:


> I see in this link:
> MOVEMENT
> 
> Number: MIYOTA 90S5
> Vibrations: 28'800 A/h, 4 Hz





carlowus said:


> It's probably *a typo*. Search around and you will see that the movement is in fact the 9015.


Most likely a typo.

BUT!!! There is this, which is weird.

In any case, if it had been 90S5, the cost for the watch would be a lot higher.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Most likely a typo.
> 
> BUT!!! There is this, which is weird.
> 
> ...


This is the picture of the movement from their site, either they have a typo on the writing or they have a typo on their pictures:

https://www.tisellwatch.com/diving-...ersible-diver-watch-black-without-date-40-mm/


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The date model (no cyclops) clearly states 9015 movement, but it also utilizes BGW9 for the luminescence. 

Has anyone had this model or one with BGW9 that can speak to the lume strength please?

I know Carlos knows what he’s talking about regarding the no date with C3..

I like a date window 

Thanks


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

This is an interesting debate and I am not sure if there is a typo on the Tisell website but the Vintage Sub does not have the Miyota 9015 because there is no date function. I say this as someone who has had the Vintage Sub apart to do a stem post repair and have had a close look at the movement. 
There is also no ghost date function when setting the time.
I think it says 90S5 in my photo of the movement but but I cannot be certain.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> The date model (no cyclops) clearly states 9015 movement, but it also utilizes BGW9 for the luminescence.
> 
> Has anyone had this model or one with BGW9 that can speak to the lume strength please?
> 
> ...


The lume strength is excellent on both of my Tisells - Vintage Sub with C3 and the Marine Diver with BGW9 
The key to good lume is a lot of layers and Tisell does this well.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

drwindsurf said:


> The lume strength is excellent on both of my Tisells - Vintage Sub with C3 and the Marine Diver with BGW9
> The key to good lume is a lot of layers and Tisell does this well.


Thank you very much indeed! I have always been a bit apprehensive of this brand... as I read more reports from fellow WIS in the trenches, I'm coming around. I don't know why I often entertain sub homages. They are enjoyed then jettisoned. I think I liked the Kemner the best.

Thank you

RD


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

drwindsurf said:


> This is an interesting debate and I am not sure if there is a typo on the Tisell website but the Vintage Sub does not have the Miyota 9015 because there is no date function. I say this as someone who has had the Vintage Sub apart to do a stem post repair and have had a close look at the movement.
> There is also no ghost date function when setting the time.
> I think it says 90S5 in my photo of the movement but but I cannot be certain.
> 
> View attachment 15115555


Thank you for the pictures. The point of the typo is that their site say one thing (90S5) and then show the picture of a different movement (9015), as per earlier post. That's all. Obviously one of the two is wrong, at least.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

drwindsurf said:


> This is an interesting debate and I am not sure if there is a typo on the Tisell website but the Vintage Sub does not have the Miyota 9015 because there is no date function. I say this as someone who has had the Vintage Sub apart to do a stem post repair and have had a close look at the movement.
> There is also no ghost date function when setting the time.
> I think it says 90S5 in my photo of the movement but but I cannot be certain.
> 
> View attachment 15115555


Thank you for the pictures. The point of the typo is that their site say one thing (90S5) and then show the picture of a different movement (9015), as per earlier post. That's all. Obviously one of the two is wrong, at least.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Even the darkness can't prevail...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the pictures. The point of the typo is that their site say one thing (90S5) and then show the picture of a different movement (9015), as per earlier post. That's all. Obviously one of the two is wrong, at least.


Well, the Tisellkr.com site says 90S5 but the real point for anyone reading and wanting a Tisell is that the EU store charges too much. The Vintage Sub I ordered on 4/21 from tisellkr.com arrived this past Monday, $230 USD delivered. Even w/o VAT the EU store is 255 Euros /$276 USD. Add another 39 Euros for shipping and you are really paying too much. Check the other prices, I suspect you will see a similar spread.

edit: here's a review from 2018 with the 90S5 noted in case anyone cares: https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordp...tage-submersible-incredible-value-from-korea/
This is the review that got me to jump and buy the watch. I have bought three. One is mine, one my son's, the latest a gift for a valued coworker.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Chilling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willquiles (Sep 1, 2017)

Just ordered my own Tisell directly from the Korean vendor. Will update once I get it


----------



## willquiles (Sep 1, 2017)

My Tisell arrived yesterday:


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

On my side, I am still searching for the bracelet that will fit in this watch without any modification... This is the only weakpoint I would find on this watch.
Any advice ?


----------



## willquiles (Sep 1, 2017)

I hear you. A good/comfortable bracelet to me makes or breaks the whole experience of wearing a wristwatch for me. Specifically, I can no longer stand any metal bracelets - don't like the feel and I hate the weight, on top of the weight of the dive watch I am wearing, so leather, or rubber, or some other light/synthetic material is all I use. Right now waiting for new watch band made out of sailcloth to arrive from Europe to try on my two diver watches (22mm and 20mm):
iWantAStrap.com


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

toto453 said:


> On my side, I am still searching for the bracelet that will fit in this watch without any modification... This is the only weakpoint I would find on this watch.
> Any advice ?


I found the Tisell bracelet one of the most comfortable and easy to adjust bracelets of every watch I ever had. What is the issue you are having?

The lightness and adjustability of the gliding clasp made it so for me.


----------



## Jacek A.R. (Mar 8, 2020)

> I found the Tisell bracelet one of the most comfortable and easy to adjust bracelets of every watch I ever had.


+1


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I agree on comfort, but mine arrived with a poor quality SEL. So cannot wear it...


----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

The lume pip has come out of my bezel. Anyone know if you can source a new bezel? Nothing on either kr or European website.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Glen Youngman said:


> The lume pip has come out of my bezel. Anyone know if you can source a new bezel? Nothing on either kr or European website.


You could measure the inner and outer diameters and probably source one from AliExpress. Probably the standard Rlx size for that case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Reviving! Bcz...
1. I love this watch!
2. Get to post a pic or two of it...

and to ask:
3. My bracelet slips a little inside the GLIDELOCK.
It is NOT locking. So, it glides a bit.

How can correct this problem?


----------

